# Show me your art!



## peach ♡ (Jul 30, 2018)

hi i just wanna look at art uwu

and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


----------



## Nadiafur (Jul 30, 2018)

Relatable!

Here’s a thing I did of nadia at the lateside kind of recently:


Spoiler: Large image










Did you do your own icon? It’s super cute!


----------



## Narri (Jul 30, 2018)

O.O 
Here is a lil doggo I did recently.


----------



## MikeTheBrownFox (Jul 30, 2018)

Here's a link to my FurAffinity page! Please see my art!
Userpage of MikeTheYoungFox -- FurAffinity [dot] net


----------



## Skychickens (Jul 31, 2018)

Here’s my pride and joy as far as recent art goes





And my FA if you want to peek. 
Userpage of Skychickens -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Mad_Smoker (Jul 31, 2018)

Maybe you are looking for?
Userpage of Mad_Smoker -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Botticella89 (Aug 3, 2018)

Heres some of my recent work and link to my Furaffinity page!


----------



## Succulent (Aug 3, 2018)

Proudest art


----------



## Kebechet (Aug 3, 2018)

Just finished this fellow this morning. 





Userpage of silverback2001 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 3, 2018)

Here's my FA if you're interested in following me: Userpage of YellowLeallynosaur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Hopei (Aug 3, 2018)

Wave photo study with my duck (hoping to draw a better piece out of this idea eventually)




gave up on making this a shell study, but happy to have finalised my squid child for a commission I realy want,  I'll go finish it eventually cx.


----------



## zoomermoon (Aug 4, 2018)

here's a badge i made recently.




i'm sorta new to FA so it would be cool if you checked me out !!
Userpage of zoomermoon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## EverythingIsNAND (Aug 4, 2018)

I'm on the prowl for some more inspiration but here's a traditional piece I did a while back:





Userpage of EverythingIsNAND -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Aug 4, 2018)

I will when i get better. I just need motivation to draw again. Can you help me somehow?


----------



## PrincessCassiopeia (Aug 6, 2018)

wow so many talent here <3
i'm more comics/traditionnal artist


----------



## Lawkbutt (Aug 6, 2018)

PrincessCassiopeia said:


> wow so many talent here <3
> i'm more comics/traditionnal artist


You're pretty neat, too! Is that supposed to be a spider woman, or?


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Aug 7, 2018)

https://deviantart.com/users/cookiemonstercrumble
Here is my DA, I don't really use my FA anymore.


----------



## Total-Lunar-Eclipse (Aug 7, 2018)




----------



## HeartlessSora (Aug 7, 2018)

My first ever digital drawing! and i think it went pretty decently :3


----------



## Shadowhawkart (Aug 10, 2018)

Here's a couple things!


----------



## WhimsyVonGrimm (Aug 10, 2018)

OwO Whimsy enjoying her summer in the pool~


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 10, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> Relatable!
> 
> Here’s a thing I did of nadia at the lateside kind of recently:
> 
> ...


how much do I need to pay for something like that?

on topic:
something I'm working on at the moment



the rest are in my art shop link below uvu


----------



## Nadiafur (Aug 10, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> how much do I need to pay for something like that?
> 
> on topic:
> something I'm working on at the moment
> ...



$120~ 

Your noir style is so tight!! I admire clean lines so much aaaa


----------



## Flashbackwolf (Aug 11, 2018)

This is some of my latest stuff, doing a fun challenge all about making a lot of outfits for this character.  It's been fun.


----------



## zenmaldita (Aug 11, 2018)

Nadiafur said:


> $120~
> 
> Your noir style is so tight!! I admire clean lines so much aaaa


thanks ^^ your style is really nice too
I'll save up a 120 for you uvu


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 11, 2018)




----------



## Skychickens (Aug 11, 2018)

I made this cute little sculpture pendant of my sona the other day I am quite proud of.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Aug 11, 2018)

I hope WIPs are okay? 
At the moment, while I'm working in between a commission and a free request for some clients, I've been also working on renewing my commission price sheet (for single character art) by drawing some new OCs as examples. One of them is for the clean line art version:



Spoiler: Under cut because slightly NSFW of half-naked unicorn boy








Then unfortunately, while I was working on multiple art at once while having the TV on as background noise, I accidentally watched a show on 'How to increase your money' via gauging which wallet (and color of it) will bring it in made me color a different version of the boy because I got worried...


Spoiler: Same Unicorn boy but alternate color









So now I'm undecided on which color version I should use for my commission example sheet here... (Personally, I like the 'ice unicorn boy' because that was the original theme I was going for, but the 2nd one I thought would be more 'eye catching' and might get people interest?)

My FA gallery can be found in my signature below, while if you want to see some examples of me constantly posting WIP /having 1 finished piece as well as what I draw, my closed thread on Free Art is in the Art Trades and Exchange thread.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 12, 2018)

This is my first time to draw 
I know it’s not that good,but please give me some suggestions.


----------



## RokuroTheFox (Aug 13, 2018)

​Hello, here is my page UwU I´m new to this fandom so my gallery doesn't have much on it xD

Userpage of RokuroTheFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Aibiki (Aug 13, 2018)

The useful links are in my siggy. FA for furry, dA for general, tumblr for everything but the kitchen sink.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2018)

Heres a little drawing of a sleepy mole with pants.


----------



## Pogo (Aug 14, 2018)

And this one is a lion


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 14, 2018)




----------



## little.fox (Aug 15, 2018)

Here's some of my stuff ^^;

I recently finally drew my fursona.  Just a chibi, but still, he's aliiive.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 15, 2018)

Behold : my finest creation. The stegoraptor





I actually do paint seriously too


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 16, 2018)

More serious art


----------



## Pogo (Aug 16, 2018)

Doodle~


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 21, 2018)

From one of my sketch books from high school.


----------



## ftlmechhound (Aug 21, 2018)

here's some recent bit of art that i'm pretty proud of how it came out




some cool mech's i doodle one day before working on a few things




pencils for the comic i'm currently working on at the moment.





some fanart for my favorite novel dune, which i highly recommend checking out the book as it a classic of scifi


and here the rest of my gallery- ftlmech-hound


----------



## FluffyStorm (Aug 21, 2018)

My profile ^^ Userpage of FluffyStorm -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Deathless (Aug 21, 2018)

Spoiler: MS Paint Art

























Spoiler: Drawing App via Tablet





































Spoiler: Paper Drawn
















Spoiler: Art Improvement


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Ivayith (Aug 22, 2018)

Just some grumpy doggo.


----------



## Bidoyinn (Aug 22, 2018)

I posted this recently and I'll be posting more paintings soon!


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## AvienWithFur (Aug 22, 2018)

Spoiler: Large Images





 


 


 





Those are just some of the thing's I've drawn.


----------



## PandashK (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 22, 2018)

It's not good since Twitter largely ignores me but eh...


----------



## spookyfoxinc (Aug 23, 2018)

I love drawing s o f t a n i m a l s


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 23, 2018)




----------



## Grimtomes (Aug 23, 2018)

Ahhhh so many lovely artists.... Here's some of my stuff! [and a link to my page]


----------



## Srtameoow (Aug 23, 2018)

hiiii


----------



## Rumby (Aug 24, 2018)

My FA Userpage of RumblyFish -- Fur Affinity [dot] net & for adopts Userpage of RumCandy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## PercyD (Aug 24, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> It's not good since Twitter largely ignores me but eh... View attachment 38147 View attachment 38149 View attachment 38150


Tbh, twitter is a trash fire. I highly suggest instagram.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 24, 2018)

Here I go!
Userpage of PercyD -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kopatropa (Aug 24, 2018)

PercyD said:


> Tbh, twitter is a trash fire. I highly suggest instagram.


I'm doing better at Twitter than at DA or FA.


----------



## PercyD (Aug 24, 2018)

Kopatropa said:


> I'm doing better at Twitter than at DA or FA.


Lol, you just said you were being ignored there-

Yea, twitter has a lot of people on it. It can help with driving traffic in, and I was considering using Twitter.
However, I have little desire to actually be on Twitter with the drama that stews there. I find instagram to be a better environment, and I get a few hits there.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Aug 24, 2018)

I have not drawn anything in 6 months, ouch. I started working on something recently, however:




Now I'll go to sleep because it is way too late and I'm going to feel like trash in the morning.


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

shit.
i used to be so good at drawing.

i need to get back into that.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 24, 2018)

Finished this a few days ago. n.n


----------



## alphienya (Aug 24, 2018)

Here have this thing I liked a lot before I stared at it too long (it's my friend's fursona)


----------



## Infrarednexus (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 24, 2018)

Can I just say everyone's art here is absolutely amazing??? I love it!!!

Here's some of my recent work.


Spoiler: Large image!!













Spoiler: Large image!!













Spoiler: Large image!!













Spoiler: Large image!!













Spoiler: Large image!!












Here's my Furaffinity and DA! <3


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 24, 2018)

Randalieren said:


> Spoiler: Large image!!


there are so many things about the perspective here that are confusing me


----------



## Hopei (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> there are so many things about the perspective here that are confusing me



Who need perspective when u got a soul scythe : P


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 25, 2018)

Jay98 said:


> there are so many things about the perspective here that are confusing me


Its more of a middle camera view and the scythe is “closer” to the camera :0


----------



## Karibu (Aug 25, 2018)

These drawings are all so cool!  

Here some of my stuff :


Spoiler


















Karibu99 on DeviantArt
Userpage of Karibu99 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## nunyakibby (Aug 25, 2018)

Karibu said:


> These drawings are all so cool!
> 
> Here some of my stuff :
> 
> ...


That’s way cool!


----------



## coldbrew (Aug 25, 2018)

Grimtomes said:


> Ahhhh so many lovely artists.... Here's some of my stuff! [and a link to my page]



Dude I LOVE your Latios!!!


----------



## Hopei (Aug 26, 2018)

Karibu said:


> These drawings are all so cool!
> 
> Here some of my stuff :
> 
> ...


As a fish nerd I approve the lionfish n' pike


----------



## Karibu (Aug 26, 2018)

Randalieren said:


> That’s way cool!





Hopei said:


> As a fish nerd I approve the lionfish n' pike


Thank you so much! <3


----------



## faerr (Aug 26, 2018)

bird fish snake thing!

here's my FA if you're interested


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 26, 2018)

an incomplete thing


----------



## Jay98 (Aug 26, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 38383
> an incomplete thing



Naga, leave Vishnu alone


----------



## McStuffy (Aug 26, 2018)

Some work I've done a few days ago


----------



## Pogo (Aug 29, 2018)

Did a drawing, been doing that a little more lately.


----------



## Fin_The_Weasel (Aug 29, 2018)

I haven't updated this page yet but here are some of my art. click here


----------



## Hopei (Aug 30, 2018)

I've nothing to say other than I'd fun drawing this XD (also finally fixed her frill)


----------



## alunatear (Aug 30, 2018)

Hello! i'm very new to the fur community but I'd really like to share my love for art and creating characters with everyone, this is my OC Mio


----------



## faerr (Aug 30, 2018)

alunatear said:


> Hello! i'm very new to the fur community but I'd really like to share my love for art and creating characters with everyone, this is my OC Mio



Soooo cute! Lovely work


----------



## Alear (Aug 30, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Finished this a few days ago. n.n


Is that a Mabinogi outfit? >   u   >


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2018)

Alear said:


> Is that a Mabinogi outfit? >   u   >


Yessss <3

She commissioned me, but i do play mabi! 
This r me


----------



## Alear (Aug 30, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> Yessss <3
> 
> She commissioned me, but i do play mabi!
> This r me
> ...



OH MAN I RECOGNIZE YOUR GUILD, you're on my server. lmfao That's pretty amazing. It's always exciting to find another player, let alone someone same server. Your character is also absolutely-tootly cutie.  The outfit is so well put together. Our server was always lacking in redheads. 

This is mine plus super duper old art. ;u; The guild I ran for a few years was Control, not sure though if we crossed paths since that's been a few years though.


----------



## Yvvki (Aug 30, 2018)

Alear said:


> OH MAN I RECOGNIZE YOUR GUILD, you're on my server. lmfao That's pretty amazing. It's always exciting to find another player, let alone someone same server. Your character is also absolutely-tootly cutie.  The outfit is so well put together. Our server was always lacking in redheads.
> 
> This is mine plus super duper old art. ;u; The guild I ran for a few years was Control, not sure though if we crossed paths since that's been a few years though.


I'm online right now waiting on the quiz event in ch1 haha. Also I'm sure i have seen you before! :O


----------



## Heysta (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm brand new to art. This is my 2nd ever practice on anatomy. Anyone got some critiques? I could use them greatly.​


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm still not super good at digital art but i try my best '^^


----------



## Hopei (Aug 31, 2018)

VeloWolf said:


> I'm brand new to art. This is my 2nd ever practice on anatomy. Anyone got some critiques? I could use them greatly.​



There's  tutorial and critique section you can start a thread for your work here :3 forums.furaffinity.net: Tutorials and Critiques


----------



## Alear (Aug 31, 2018)

Yvvki said:


> I'm online right now waiting on the quiz event in ch1 haha. Also I'm sure i have seen you before! :O


 Those are always worth the wait and the lag. (at least my comps always lagged on ch 1 with AFK events lol TTuTT) But that's hilarious how small a world the internet even can be, since you recognize my avi!


----------



## boederman (Aug 31, 2018)

The kind of things that I do when I'm frustrated





The kind of things that I do normaly on digital





And now I just made a fanart of Nick, wich is ugly as hell (not him, my draw)


----------



## YoshiCooki (Sep 1, 2018)

No idea how this works with uploading pics here, but this is something I drew just recently. If it caught your eye, my Furaffinity account is Userpage of YoshiCooki -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## boederman (Sep 1, 2018)

YoshiCooki said:


> No idea how this works with uploading pics here, but this is something I drew just recently. If it caught your eye, my Furaffinity account is Userpage of YoshiCooki -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



I'm starting drawing furry themed draws. Can I use this one and redraw it for you?


----------



## YoshiCooki (Sep 1, 2018)

boederman said:


> I'm starting drawing furry themed draws. Can I use this one and redraw it for you?



I'm not sure. If your saying you want to reference it and not trace it blatantly, I guess so? But only if you credit where you got inspired from it and you link to the person in question. I'm just hesitant cause I don't support tracing. But if you want to get better, I suggest looking up some tutorials and studies that you can get a understanding on by observing it and practicing.


----------



## YukineAlterma (Sep 1, 2018)

Spoiler










A small piece I did on a snowy day! Here is my FA if you wish to see more! Click here!


----------



## boederman (Sep 1, 2018)

YoshiCooki said:


> I'm not sure. If your saying you want to reference it and not trace it blatantly, I guess so? But only if you credit where you got inspired from it and you link to the person in question. I'm just hesitant cause I don't support tracing. But if you want to get better, I suggest looking up some tutorials and studies that you can get a understanding on by observing it and practicing.



No, no, I mean redrawing it for you and nothing more xD


----------



## YoshiCooki (Sep 1, 2018)

boederman said:


> No, no, I mean redrawing it for you and nothing more xD



Alright then, I guess it's worth a shot. Do credit me if you do plan on posting it.


----------



## boederman (Sep 1, 2018)

YoshiCooki said:


> Alright then, I guess it's worth a shot. Do credit me if you do plan on posting it.


of course. I'll start tonight. Hope you like it haha


----------



## YoshiCooki (Sep 1, 2018)

boederman said:


> of course. I'll start tonight. Hope you like it haha



Alright, I'll be sure to check it out.


----------



## Devinalh (Sep 1, 2018)

PrincessCassiopeia said:


> wow so many talent here <3
> i'm more comics/traditionnal artist


Goddamn, you're awesome! 
I just have some shitty thins posted online... 
www.artstation.com: Devinalh (Alessandra Ricotta)


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 5, 2018)




----------



## preludeincsharp (Sep 5, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: 0509 - hello world by preludeincsharp

i'm afraid my art is not cute

my default setting is to draw somewhat macabre, sorry


----------



## Devinalh (Sep 5, 2018)

Look, this is completely new!
www.artstation.com: Just chillin', Devinalh (Alessandra Ricotta)


----------



## preludeincsharp (Sep 5, 2018)

current WIP

i uh, i'm still new to this.  in fact, that image is literally the first time in my life drawing something that explicit!

it doesn't even really count as anthro... :c but i'm trying

(yes, that's a butthole i left in there for y'all.)


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Heyho! Maybe you guys could help me out? I made 3 Sergal designs, but I cannot decide on which chara to focus on -> making a ref sheet for.
Maybe you could vote for which design you like best and help me out that way? Would be amazing :3

linkto.run: Have your say: Which design do you like best?

Eban dura:   


 
Aakara:                                                                   


 
Shirr:


----------



## Pogo (Sep 6, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> Heyho! Maybe you guys could help me out? I made 3 Sergal designs, but I cannot decide on which chara to focus on -> making a ref sheet for.
> Maybe you could vote for which design you like best and help me out that way? Would be amazing :3
> 
> linkto.run: Have your say: Which design do you like best?
> ...


Theyre all super cool looking. If youre having trouble picking which one to start with start with shirr.

Because Shirr why not.


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

Pogo said:


> Theyre all super cool looking. If youre having trouble picking which one to start with start with shirr.
> 
> Because Shirr why not.


Thank you so much x3!!
That pun tho xDD


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Sep 6, 2018)

@Van the cheesen one  I'm still mad at you for saying I'm not at your level but I forgive you. ( Not trying to cause anything!!! Just wanted to show some older art)


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

EllietheManokit said:


> View attachment 39762 @Van the cheesen one  I'm still mad at you for saying I'm not at your level but I forgive you. ( Not trying to cause anything!!! Just wanted to show some older art)



I really did not want it to come around as that, I am just not that eloquent to say things as I want them to come out! No disrespect meant! >< But thank you for not holding grudges! All cool~


----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 6, 2018)

I am interested to know: what kind of programs do you guys use to draw/ what kind of equipment?

I use Krita because I liked how the interface looks AND it is free ^^°
And the Wacom intuos:


----------



## EverythingIsNAND (Sep 22, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> I am interested to know: what kind of programs do you guys use to draw/ what kind of equipment?
> 
> I use Krita because I liked how the interface looks AND it is free ^^°
> And the Wacom intuos:
> View attachment 39771


I'm using Krita and have been for the last year, but I am also using an iPad 2018 with the apple pencil and procreate. As for tablet, I'm using a HUION Kamvas GT 191. My avatar is animated in Krita.


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 22, 2018)

@preludeincsharp This forum is PG13. :S



Van the cheesen one said:


> Heyho! Maybe you guys could help me out? I made 3 Sergal designs, but I cannot decide on which chara to focus on -> making a ref sheet for.
> Maybe you could vote for which design you like best and help me out that way? Would be amazing :3
> 
> linkto.run: Have your say: Which design do you like best?
> ...



These are all beautiful.


----------



## John "Alpha" Fox (Sep 22, 2018)

www.deviantart.com: A Moment of Peace...

Hey, I’m new around here, this is usually how I try to get into forums so I’ll just show one of my latest projects.

By the way I took some look through this post and there’s some good talent on this forum


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 22, 2018)

My art is shown! Ha-ha


----------



## 1ndigoCat (Sep 23, 2018)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3



Hi :3

My best piece


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 23, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> I am interested to know: what kind of programs do you guys use to draw/ what kind of equipment?



I _was_ using a Wacom Intuos2, but a few weeks ago I accidentally drowned the pen. So now I have a Huion H610 Pro on the way. It'll be here next week if I'm lucky.

When I was a kid, my grandfather bought Adobe Photoshop 7.0, so that's what I use for all my digital artwork. These days I just color with it and use it to scan stuff in properly. The piece I did that got the highest ratings was black and silver D&D dragons.


----------



## 1ndigoCat (Sep 23, 2018)

AsheSkyler said:


> I _was_ using a Wacom Intuos2, but a few weeks ago I accidentally drowned the pen. So now I have a Huion H610 Pro on the way. It'll be here next week if I'm lucky.
> 
> When I was a kid, my grandfather bought Adobe Photoshop 7.0, so that's what I use for all my digital artwork. These days I just color with it and use it to scan stuff in properly. The piece I did that got the highest ratings was black and silver D&D dragons.



Hi AsheSkyler, I'm from Venezuela, I draw only using the mouse and the Firealpaca program


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 23, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Vain obsession by Fallowfox


----------



## narutogod123 (Sep 23, 2018)




----------



## Van the cheesen one (Sep 23, 2018)

narutogod123 said:


> View attachment 41763



Your background thooooooo <3 That forest, THAT CAVE! Ugh, love'em!


----------



## KaePotassium (Sep 23, 2018)

here's mine ^^


----------



## Lyle Jones (Sep 23, 2018)

Here u go :3


----------



## AsheSkyler (Sep 24, 2018)

1ndigoCat said:


> Hi AsheSkyler, I'm from Venezuela, I draw only using the mouse and the Firealpaca program


Cool beans. I never was any good at sticking strictly to a mouse, outside of pixel art.


----------



## Behemoth89 (Sep 24, 2018)

Hi there. I'm Behemoth. YOU can call me B. This is my new art. I hope that YOU like it


----------



## Amibo (Sep 26, 2018)

I'm a beginner artist, any tips or advice would be very helpful <3


----------



## Sugardraw (Sep 27, 2018)

Your profile pic is so pretty 
I would like to see your art too!

Artwork Gallery for sugardraw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ditta_ragdoll (Sep 27, 2018)

zenmaldita said:


> how much do I need to pay for something like that?
> 
> on topic:
> something I'm working on at the moment
> ...


OMFG The way you do hair is DARLING!


on the other note, I shan't post here, most my stuff is lewd. /shrug/

link to my fa is in my siggy if you decide to look~


----------



## zenmaldita (Sep 28, 2018)

ditta_ragdoll said:


> OMFG The way you do hair is DARLING!
> 
> on the other note, I shan't post here, most my stuff is lewd. /shrug/
> 
> link to my fa is in my siggy if you decide to look~


Aww thank you :3 It's finished btw 



view on FA


----------



## C-artsy (Sep 29, 2018)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3



I sculpt and paint traditionally, mostly animals and some whimsical/fantasy critters. Here's a turtle, lol. (made with gourds, wire, and epoxy clay). My FA is Userpage of ART-fromthe-HEART -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 29, 2018)

C-artsy said:


> I sculpt and paint traditionally, mostly animals and some whimsical/fantasy critters. Here's a turtle, lol. (made with gourds, wire, and epoxy clay). My FA is Userpage of ART-fromthe-HEART -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



I just wanted to say I know your art from FA already and that you're an incredibly talented painter and sculptor.


----------



## C-artsy (Sep 29, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I just wanted to say I know your art from FA already and that you're an incredibly talented painter and sculptor.



I thought I recognized your icon!  Daaw thank you ^w^


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Sep 29, 2018)

Van the cheesen one said:


> I am interested to know: what kind of programs do you guys use to draw/ what kind of equipment?
> 
> I use Krita because I liked how the interface looks AND it is free ^^°
> And the Wacom intuos:
> View attachment 39771


Sad fact, I don’t have money to buy those equipments and that’s why I use hand drawing.


----------



## Secondstar (Sep 29, 2018)

Ah, I'm new to the community, but here's my FA page if you'd like to browse it.
Userpage of SecondStar -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Hopei (Sep 29, 2018)

C-artsy said:


> I sculpt and paint traditionally, mostly animals and some whimsical/fantasy critters. Here's a turtle, lol. (made with gourds, wire, and epoxy clay). My FA is Userpage of ART-fromthe-HEART -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



It didn't ocour to me there'd be sculptures on fa o.o


----------



## Skykristal (Sep 30, 2018)

If you want you can check out my FA
Userpage of Skykristal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I'm still new but I already uploaded some of my recent artworks ^-^


----------



## C-artsy (Oct 1, 2018)

Hopei said:


> It didn't ocour to me there'd be sculptures on fa o.o



 It's not as common but there are some awesome sculptors on FA! Many also make art dolls, but some are straight up clay sculptors like me. :3


----------



## tinybuggy (Oct 2, 2018)

What I'm working on right now


----------



## amnesiahazel (Oct 6, 2018)

I like drawing cute and colorful furry girls


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Oct 9, 2018)

Some stuff I did for a art class years ago


----------



## FluffleHusky (Oct 11, 2018)

This is the last one I just did for a good friend of mine. She has a creature called Hell Horses, which I thought were cool, and she likes Silent Hill, and I thought they'd work well together.


Spoiler











And then the one I did before that was for my girlfriend. She's been kind of addicted to smoothies lately, and so I drew her taking a selfie with one.


Spoiler


----------



## TR273 (Oct 14, 2018)

Here is a link to my Gallery if you fancy stomping through
Artwork Gallery for TR273 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I've been on a while but I've only really started doing stuff in the last month.


----------



## cappuccinator (Oct 16, 2018)

Here is some of my art


----------



## Wehtake (Oct 16, 2018)

You can take a look to my furaffinity here!
Userpage of Wehtake -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I mostly draw canines and anthros c:


----------



## Foxex (Oct 17, 2018)

A piece of Fanart i made a while ago of RadyWolf's, Rufen. its not entirely accurate to her fursuit since i made it from a variety of art works to get all the angles i needed, I'm still in the process of updating this one, some parts of this is really bugging me (like the eyes... ohh they look so bad to me right now) lol.








This one below is based on a concept by Ryota Murayama, he's got some super cute animals and creatures, planning on making more of his characters. This one is also in the process of being updated, the one posted on my ArtStation is the original rendition, the hair is different, some of the detail in the ears and I think some hairs.








This is from the talented artist Tyson Tan, also love his work, and plan on making more of stuff in the future, she was simply named Dophin Girl by him and was a mascot design for a competition (this was created with his permission). This is a current WIP, still making some accessories and her hair, and I'm planning on remaking the eyes as well.


----------



## Nozabii (Oct 17, 2018)

It's a little small since I only started two months ago, but it's been steadily growing since then.
Artwork Gallery for Nozabii -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## SpiritSeed (Oct 17, 2018)

Hi ! This is my last art piece ! o/





www.furaffinity.net: Who's the good girl ? by SpiritSeed


----------



## Galaxseed (Oct 18, 2018)

Ya like pancakes??


----------



## hanachi (Oct 23, 2018)

Hi!!! I'm chilean and tbh I just have started drawing kemono art for conventions and fairs, but well:





Here's a Nanachi.
And here's a human I drew recently for my commission info. I have two styles: one with lines and one without them.




Have a nice day and thanks for the chance to show my pieces TT


----------



## Aika the manokit (Oct 31, 2018)

This is the only thing that is truly mine. I call it the creep and it's gonna be my costume


----------



## Mi Kings (Nov 2, 2018)

My last piece, I'm proud of how it turned out because I have never done birds before 



 

My main OC


----------



## Taku (Nov 2, 2018)

Pretty sure this is the single best piece of art I've ever produced.


----------



## Xitheon (Nov 2, 2018)

I am shite at drawing but I still enjoy it. :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 2, 2018)

@Xitheon Really like that.


----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## idkthough120 (Nov 3, 2018)

something that is kind of better-


----------



## Juju-z (Nov 3, 2018)




----------



## Rumby (Nov 3, 2018)

My FA Userpage of RumblyFish -- Fur Affinity [dot] net & Adopts  Userpage of RumCandy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 3, 2018)

Me and my boyfriend


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Nov 3, 2018)

Pixel art of a new sona.
Took me an entire day to make it as I don't do art.
(Though I guess I do, apparently. I don't think it turned out half bad lol)


----------



## Draemer (Nov 3, 2018)

Here’s some of mine, let me know what you think!
Userpage of Draemer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 3, 2018)

Draemer said:


> Here’s some of mine, let me know what you think!
> Userpage of Draemer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


I recognise a certain dragon on a chair.


----------



## PercyD (Nov 3, 2018)

Heres something I havent posted any where else yet. It's a sketch of a character I'm playing around on the designs


----------



## MiroTheFox (Nov 4, 2018)

Can't Sorry, None of it is Forum Okay.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 4, 2018)

MiroTheFox said:


> Can't Sorry, None of it is Forum Okay.



If you draw some that is, be sure to post it. x3


----------



## koha-chan (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello! My gallery ^^

Userpage of kohakuasato -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Succulent (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## sushy (Nov 5, 2018)




----------



## Mr.Mentlegen (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 6, 2018)

Succulent said:


>


Do you have an FA gallery?


----------



## Succulent (Nov 7, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> Do you have an FA gallery?



www.furaffinity.net/user/succulentgarden


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 7, 2018)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1059925840908169221


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 8, 2018)

Time for COWBOYS. ;D


----------



## TTArts (Nov 10, 2018)

Userpage of TTArts -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I have one of these things where I post art!


----------



## Autumn the Squirrel (Nov 11, 2018)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3



I posted this in its own thread, but a friend of mine asked me to design her a fursona so here are the results of that.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 11, 2018)

Just finished this as a gift for a good friend! She loves it!

More art for another friend @Cheez


----------



## Trithahn (Nov 12, 2018)

I'm not sure how to post pictures here but I'm on furaffinity as Trithahn!


----------



## FreeAvian (Nov 12, 2018)

Well you asked about any art from us ...and rn i dont have a picture of my little birdy sooooo...have a RL pic of a Painting of mine! ouo


https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252Fv9m6Vde%3Btype%3Dalbum


----------



## lemon-mochi (Nov 12, 2018)

This is my christmas YCH concept. I would love recommendations on how to improve as I would like to get commissions. 
Userpage of lemon-mochi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net 
lemon--mochi on DeviantArt
I posted my deviantart for people who prefer a different layout and it's a bit more organised


----------



## Gentle_Paws (Nov 13, 2018)

Hello!
Finished this sketch-fellow yesterday, haven't published it yet.





My FA account - Userpage of Gentle_Paws -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Everybody welcome =)


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 15, 2018)

Just finished this one. Marmalade Jane shooting pool with her friends and family.


----------



## Deathless (Nov 15, 2018)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Just finished this one. Marmalade Jane shooting pool with her friends and family.


Your art is amazing! Wow!


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 17, 2018)

Your art is very good @Gentle_Paws


----------



## Joni (Nov 17, 2018)

It's @_Ivory_


----------



## _Ivory_ (Nov 17, 2018)

RikyKaway on DeviantArt

Userpage of RikyFurFox -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2018)




----------



## Frijolero (Nov 18, 2018)

https://imgur.com/id%3Da%252F1r7RKGX%3Btype%3Dalbum

I call it art, not furry related though 
Hope y’all are cool with that


----------



## Maro (Nov 19, 2018)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1970694239683009
			







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1966594040093029
			







__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1933172306768536


----------



## phylass (Nov 24, 2018)

This is from a year ago but still one of my favs.
I have newer stuff on my FA tho - Userpage of phylass -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2018)

Still working on this.



@captain_morj This is a PG13+ forum.


----------



## Fibriel Solaer (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 27, 2018)

@Infrarednexus He has _so_ many nipples. 






Howdy y'all.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Nov 28, 2018)

A 90's franchise nobody knows probably:


----------



## AuroraUnicorn (Nov 28, 2018)

Here is my art <3 please visit my page!
Userpage of AuroraUnicorn -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 28, 2018)

I did this one a week or so ago, Bella and Diva from Animal Crossing. I'm a sucker for that game.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Nov 28, 2018)

Just finished this guy for a contest on DA.


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Nov 28, 2018)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Just finished this guy for a contest on DA.


(Hehe, this is why I don't join art contests... I can't draw anything that can even be compared to that)
Nah but really, that's fricken awesome. Good luck.


----------



## Oaker (Nov 28, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Joseph's Bear Character by Oaker

I wanted to buy some markers- *AHEM*... "pens", micron pens to ink stuff better, but jet pens kept refusing paypal,  I contacted them and they said I should contact paypal 'cause it's on their end.

I'm not even gonna bother anymore, those pens won't get here until January.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 28, 2018)




----------



## tinybuggy (Nov 28, 2018)

I've been busy with obligation art and school but I've managed to doodle this guy again


----------



## mimibast (Dec 1, 2018)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3



its unfinished im just very happy with where its going owo


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 1, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Chaps by Fallowfox
It is finished.


----------



## LozzyBunz (Dec 2, 2018)

www.deviantart.com: Doctor Grant? Raptor Tf
www.deviantart.com: A wild Quill appeared!
A few pieces of mine ;v;


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 3, 2018)




----------



## Charrburn (Dec 3, 2018)

Recently started practicing drawing.

www.furaffinity.net: Grumpy Woofer by Charrburn

www.furaffinity.net: He's All Ears by Charrburn

www.furaffinity.net: One Happy Woof by Charrburn


----------



## TeruTeruPonzu (Dec 3, 2018)

Hi!
I'll just post my FA Avatar that I digitally painted, since all my other work is NSFW.
Feedback is always appreciated!






Here's a link to my FurAffinity Page!


----------



## FluffyChuck91 (Dec 5, 2018)

Check out more here! Userpage of FluffyChuck91 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Deathless (Dec 6, 2018)

Not furry related but I drew this for one of my favorite drummers, Joey Aguirre, from the band Sifting and he loved it! 






Spoiler: Reference Image


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 8, 2018)




----------



## Jax Cottontail (Dec 12, 2018)

New Illustration! This one is titled: The Gift
See more art like this on my facebook page:
www.facebook.com: The Art of Jaxon Keller


----------



## SmolSammichOwO (Dec 13, 2018)

I drew this one a few minutes ago,


I made it because Im getting a partial fursuit U w U


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 14, 2018)

Practicing


----------



## Arikin (Dec 15, 2018)

For my first ever anthro piece - I feel pretty darn proud of this one ^_^

In spoiler due to large image


Spoiler


----------



## Tattorack (Dec 15, 2018)

Here's my most recent thing:


----------



## inkycoils (Dec 15, 2018)

hiss hiss :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 15, 2018)

This is really old. Like, I probably drew this when I was a teenager, but I've been thinking about finishing it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2018)

@KelpieKat That image is probably not suitable for a PG13 forum?


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

A little something I finished the other day, it's not perfect but it is better.


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 17, 2018)

@TR273 looks very Spanish!


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Dec 17, 2018)

Drew this last night:



Could have shaded the legs a little better though...


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> @TR273 looks very Spanish!


Thank you, she's supposed to be doing flamenco dancing.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Dec 19, 2018)

I drew my boyfriends sona as a birthday present <3


----------



## Sweetheartblue (Dec 20, 2018)

Linking bc its a little bit ~risque~ but yeah!! just did this for christmas <3
www.furaffinity.net: Merry Christmas <3 by Sweetheartblue


----------



## Amynhotep (Dec 22, 2018)

www.furaffinity.net: Head In The Clouds by FlamingNobody This is my newest and honestly prettiest piece! Feel free to browse my FA if you feel like it haha


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 22, 2018)

Total-Lunar-Eclipse said:


>


Omg I’m in love with this I’m inspired to make a pony now!


----------



## Rabbtit (Dec 22, 2018)

Here’s some recent stuff, I think it’s cute


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 22, 2018)

"Show your art," eh?
Well... I guess I can show this thing I worked on this month.


The only "okay" thing I posted on my F.A so far...


----------



## MiniTheMeep (Dec 28, 2018)

This is some Art I made lately :3


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

I am trying out a new graphics tablet.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 50801
> 
> I am trying out a new graphics tablet.


Lookin' pretty good so far! What tablet are you using?


----------



## FuzzleTheMintyDog (Dec 30, 2018)

*Since I already posted my current stuff, I'll post the art I started out making. This is basically the first furry I ever drew. 




*



Fallowfox said:


> View attachment 50801
> 
> I am trying out a new graphics tablet.


*
Catch me sitting in a position like that. I'd look like a melted potato. Looks great though, anatomy is always just about the best thing to draw. *


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

Chrysocyon said:


> Lookin' pretty good so far! What tablet are you using?



I'm using a Huion 610pro v2 

Huion is a chinese brand that apparently has a fursona:


Spoiler


----------



## TR273 (Dec 30, 2018)

@Fallowfox They know who their audience is.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm using a Huion 610pro v2
> 
> Huion is a chinese brand that apparently has a fursona:


I've known about Huion, but I've never seen that image before. XD

I was on the verge of getting that very tablet myself, but I decided to save up for a screen tablet instead and finally got a used one for a pretty decent price last year.


----------



## TheCoyoteQueen (Dec 30, 2018)

Hey there I am Coyote or Dark I am mostly a sketch artist but I also do full detail work. Majority of my art is feral but I also do a lot of anthro work. This is my most recent piece of art! A commission for a watcher on DeviantArt. This wolf is standing his ground at the edge of the territory, mid dawn. The background took me hours and hours and I am so proud of how it turned out!





Original Post


----------



## Fallowfox (Dec 30, 2018)

So it's actually pretty difficult to get this new tablet to do what I want. I also updated GIMP at the same time, so all the menus are in different places. ><


----------



## TheCoyoteQueen (Dec 30, 2018)

Fallowfox- I love how sketchy your brush is! I love love your style! Your level of realism is where I want to be.
Keep up the awesome work


----------



## CrystalCaracal (Dec 31, 2018)

The latest thing I made. This is my Dutchie Berry.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 31, 2018)

Trying something new, I’m part of a role-play over on Discord and I thought is might be fun to illustrate some of the things that happen.  I’m trying to duplicate the ‘Quick and dirty’ style of UK Law Court Sketch artists.  My character ran a night club and the police just raided it.


----------



## lapinou (Jan 2, 2019)

I drew this today:





And this for the new year:


----------



## Renneon (Jan 2, 2019)

wow, there's a lot of talented people here 

i thought i'd share my summary of art throughout 2018 
here's a link to my gallery if you want to see more https://www.furaffinity.net/user/renneon/


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2019)

@lapinou Your painting style is very sweet.

Here's how my sketch is going atm:


----------



## MyCrimsonDahlia (Jan 2, 2019)

My scalesona!


----------



## TR273 (Jan 3, 2019)

A little late but here is a little something I did on Christmas day.


----------



## Julen (Jan 3, 2019)

very expressive piece of art tbh


----------



## Lavender_Leopard (Jan 4, 2019)

It's not quite finished, but i'd like some critique on it, as well as some ideas for the species


----------



## Bidoyinn (Jan 6, 2019)

I drew this recently (today as of this post!)

www.furaffinity.net: Surprise Bido by Bidoyinn


----------



## Tuttifluffy (Jan 6, 2019)

So many great talents here! Here's one of our latest arts that we are really proud of.


----------



## mareenaicefin (Jan 7, 2019)

I just started drawing some furry art, here is my first fursona:
Mareena Icefin Gallery - furaffinity.net


----------



## alphienya (Jan 13, 2019)

I just updated my fursona's reference sheet so I guess I'll post that


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 13, 2019)

My first go at digitally colorizing a sketch. Still a lot of cleaning up to do.


----------



## Picolo (Jan 14, 2019)

hi there..heres my instagram art ...welcome to hav a look
sithsensui (@hanhungsiew) • Instagram photos and videos


----------



## Mooshi_deer (Jan 14, 2019)

Hey! I make some pixels Userpage of mooshi_deer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jan 16, 2019)

Another one I'm working on. It's kind of dark and the asymmetry in the eyes is kind of bugging me, so I'll probably go back to the original sketch at some point and play around a bit.


----------



## Honeyy (Jan 17, 2019)

Aaa everyone has such lovely art! Here’s a sketch I did today ^^


----------



## Tovey (Jan 17, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Time for COWBOYS. ;D
> 
> View attachment 46809


 Damn, Fallow can I just say the hands on this piece are AMAZING? Good job!


----------



## Succulent (Jan 18, 2019)

A chibi thing of my fox oc


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 9, 2019)

Here's a map of Northern Europe I drew ages ago


----------



## TazTopaz (Feb 10, 2019)

Here's an unfinished doodle I did a few days ago. I may colour it at some point but I'm lazy so we will see.



Spoiler


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

@Shane McNair if Richard Dean Anderson had a fursona I think it would look a bit like that.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 10, 2019)

Shane McNair said:


> Lol, furry MacGyver. I don't know if he's that ingenious, but he does have quite an ability to get himself out of bad situations.



No I'm thinking of SG1 Jack O'Neill :3


----------



## MrGimp21 (Feb 12, 2019)

Late night gaming.


----------



## Deathless (Feb 12, 2019)

I finished this on the 26th of January but I still love to brag about it!


----------



## BillyHeart (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is my art!

Userpage of BillyHeart -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Old World Bird (Feb 18, 2019)

Finished these two fellas yesterday 
My own lady-swan and Belladonna_Mandrake's oc


----------



## skibbled (Feb 18, 2019)

I painted up this guy today. He's an elderitch paint god


----------



## SlugSnail (Feb 18, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: (YCH) for Archangel-Aetherius by SlugSnail
www.furaffinity.net: Step On Gum by SlugSnail


----------



## PerilArts (Feb 19, 2019)

A few days ago, I finished an art piece of my first Fursona, Sukkuro. I'm quite proud of it!


----------



## GabyHamster (Feb 19, 2019)

Magic, stars and elegant ladies... it's all about me с:


----------



## Keefur (Feb 19, 2019)

I did this one a few months ago as a birthday gift for a friend.  I call it Guardian of the Pass


----------



## KitKatChunKiss (Feb 20, 2019)

My latest piece of artwork. More of my stuff can be found at Userpage of KitKatChunKiss -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## TheArtOfDHT (Feb 20, 2019)

Ashley: Hey Whaddya doin!? <Ooopphh>

Driving home from a date, an old hulking truck driven by a mysterious assailants attacks her for some reason. Despite her driving a mustang, the rusting hulk keeps up.


----------



## TheArtOfDHT (Feb 20, 2019)

Ashley the fighter is ready for some fisticuffs.


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 22, 2019)

Nadiafur said:


> Relatable!
> 
> Here’s a thing I did of nadia at the lateside kind of recently:
> 
> ...


that looks great.


----------



## TheArtOfDHT (Feb 22, 2019)

Excellent @horny dragon


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 22, 2019)

TheArtOfDHT said:


> Excellent @horny dragon


No problem.


----------



## horny dragon (Feb 22, 2019)

GabyHamster said:


> Magic, stars and elegant ladies... it's all about me с:


She is very pretty.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 23, 2019)

This can also be found in my gallery and on Twitter too.

Kind of wanted to get back into drawing comics for a while, and since my mood and stuff was basically, self-destructing me (as well as, I was having a hard time completing artwork AGAIN..), that I decided to do some personal work a bit before getting back to commissions.
The screentoning was honestly, the hardest part because I'm too use to doing everything traditionally...


----------



## TR273 (Feb 25, 2019)

Fiorabeast said:


> View attachment 55455
> This can also be found in my gallery and on Twitter too.
> 
> Kind of wanted to get back into drawing comics for a while, and since my mood and stuff was basically, self-destructing me (as well as, I was having a hard time completing artwork AGAIN..), that I decided to do some personal work a bit before getting back to commissions.
> The screentoning was honestly, the hardest part because I'm too use to doing everything traditionally...


This is really nice work, and I feel your pain with that situation.
On that note here is a piece I finished the other day.


----------



## Fiorabeast (Feb 25, 2019)

TR273 said:


> This is really nice work, and I feel your pain with that situation.
> On that note here is a piece I finished the other day.
> View attachment 55627


Thank you very much!

I also wanted to say... I honestly, I love your Krystal here? I don't know why but even though its only a headshot and a test piece, I like her design and that you can see what her personality is just from her facial expression.


----------



## Old World Bird (Feb 25, 2019)

Finished recently this commission for Conseqq


----------



## Dezigre (Feb 25, 2019)

Userpage of Dezigre -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## larigot (Feb 25, 2019)

I just finished this. My initial drawing can be found in the WIP tread.


----------



## TR273 (Feb 25, 2019)

Fiorabeast said:


> Thank you very much!
> 
> I also wanted to say... I honestly, I love your Krystal here? I don't know why but even though its only a headshot and a test piece, I like her design and that you can see what her personality is just from her facial expression.


Thank you so much, that means a lot.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2019)




----------



## AoiAiron (Feb 27, 2019)

I finished this commission for CallMePetey yesterday! First time drawing a gun  If you want to see more of my work: My Gallery


----------



## Lewpha (Mar 2, 2019)

Userpage of Uibbi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

I'm "new" to the community. Took a 6 yr hiatus. :3 
Gonna look through all these pages for new people to watch as well!


----------



## TheArtOfDHT (Mar 2, 2019)

All these anthros nice.


----------



## Old World Bird (Mar 2, 2019)

One dangerously dangerous wolf  >:[


----------



## larigot (Mar 2, 2019)

Made this using a (for me) different technique. A work in progress version can be found in the stickied WIP thread.


----------



## MireleKings (Mar 4, 2019)

My last drawing, I'm quite proud of how it came out


----------



## Kade ZKing (Mar 4, 2019)

Userpage of The-Z-King -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 5, 2019)

I painted Hades!!!


----------



## Julen (Mar 5, 2019)

Some tresh I pulled out while blasting deff gribz and kavinsky mashups

I never enjoyed hearing anyways


----------



## TR273 (Mar 6, 2019)

For some reason I was inspired tonight to do this...


----------



## larigot (Mar 8, 2019)

First in a series about historical figures


----------



## skeiths (Mar 8, 2019)

i finished this yesterday! : o)


----------



## pure-eyes (Mar 9, 2019)

Here is one of my pics:


----------



## Fallowfox (Mar 9, 2019)




----------



## RomieTears (Mar 10, 2019)

I love sketching my pink boi!
(Stickers at the top were created by Asherion on FA and Asher Grey on FAF)


----------



## Dubbie (Mar 10, 2019)

Some fanart I did yesterday 





And my FA if you want to check it out
Userpage of Dubbhae -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Mar 11, 2019)

Part of a larger comic I'm working on. Pretty much first go with experimenting with shading and lighting. Also have to figure out a way to do jpeg conversion without the artifacts.


----------



## TR273 (Mar 12, 2019)

This one's all @Simo 's fault...
In the 'Ask the user below anything' thread he asked what other species would you mix your current fursona with and what would you call it?
Introducing Tina, my half Mouse, half Vixen hybrid, she's a 'Mixen'


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2019)

TR273 said:


> This one's all @Simo 's fault...
> In the 'Ask the user below anything' thread he asked what other species would you mix your current fursona with and what would you call it?
> Introducing Tina, my half Mouse, half Vixen hybrid, she's a 'Mixen'
> View attachment 56867



Aw...that's too cute! And one can certainly see more than a bit of mischief on those eyes, and hidden in her expression


----------



## TR273 (Mar 12, 2019)

Simo said:


> Aw...that's too cute! And one can certainly see more than a bit of mischief on those eyes, and hidden in her expression



Thanks.


----------



## Simo (Mar 12, 2019)

TR273 said:


> Thanks.



Next think you know, I'll be seeing a Munk: Part Mouse, part skunk : )


----------



## No Trip (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm just going to leave this here.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Mar 17, 2019)

Here's some of the art I've done in the past!


----------



## TheArtOfDHT (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## gamboo (Mar 17, 2019)

just finished this right now, feels good man


----------



## CrookedCroc (Mar 22, 2019)

Usually I don't like sharing the stuff I make because I'm very critical of the stuff I make but I'm really happy with how these came out.
Hope you like the pokymans  


 

(If you're wondering about the tinfoil background I took the pic inside a vivarium, not inside a spaceship)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Mar 22, 2019)

I also painted this.


----------



## chibiaichan (Mar 27, 2019)

I’m just jumping back into art. Hoping to improve but I feel like I’ve lost my creativity.


----------



## ribbon.chan (Mar 28, 2019)

My 2 sonas <3

my FA: Userpage of Ribbon.chan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Dorothea and Aurora


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 28, 2019)

well owbviously I'd have to show my absolute best work!


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 28, 2019)

DraakcTheDragon said:


> well owbviously I'd have to show my absolute best work!
> View attachment 58199


But no actually here you go 
My favorite so far


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Mar 29, 2019)

​




Creation Process: 


 

 

 
   ​


----------



## MireleKings (Mar 29, 2019)

I'm on a roll with neko boys lately :v



 


 


 

I lowkey love this last one <3​


----------



## Lexiand (Mar 30, 2019)

Decided to draw my mc skin
s


----------



## Ulma (Mar 30, 2019)

Just a page out of my sketchbook




Someone commission this from me as a tall acrylic painting please I want an excuse to paint it. T_T


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 2, 2019)

I used wine and gel pens on this one. It’s a birthday present to my mom.


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 2, 2019)

Ulma said:


> This second one is a commission I’m working on- would love some harsh criticism and maybe point out what I need to work on.
> 
> Please and thank you!


Spoiler the NSFW, please :|



Doodle Bunny said:


> I used wine and gel pens on this one. It’s a birthday present to my mom.
> View attachment 58611


This one I like a lot .w.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 2, 2019)

Ulma said:


> This second one is a commission I’m working on- would love some harsh criticism and maybe point out what I need to work on.
> 
> View attachment 58405
> 
> Please and thank you!


Only thing I can see wrong is that the legs are kind of long.


----------



## Deathless (Apr 2, 2019)

I did this of me and @Cheez for a Discord server icon a little while back


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Apr 2, 2019)




----------



## Taluhn (Apr 3, 2019)

°u°)
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Userpage of taluhn -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 3, 2019)

More Doodles!


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 4, 2019)

Secondary sona gets a turn to be beautiful!


----------



## Godzilla (Apr 6, 2019)

I don't have anywhere to put this so I'm putting it here


----------



## Tyrrovada (Apr 6, 2019)

This is my attempt at making a portal furry XD I just used a base online and slapped a portal onto it.

ibb.co: portal


----------



## QueenJuno (Apr 9, 2019)

Had a lot of fun with this!


----------



## Catrin Shrady (Apr 11, 2019)

Here are some of mine! Here's my page: Userpage of Walks_in_shadows -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

It is finished.

www.furaffinity.net: Blue stare by Fallowfox


----------



## Fin_The_Weasel (Apr 14, 2019)

Here is my most recent art for an art trade: www.furaffinity.net: Auait [Lineart] by FinnianSienna


----------



## Vitaly (Apr 26, 2019)




----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 27, 2019)

Finished this one.

FA link:
www.furaffinity.net: Svalbard reindeer by Fallowfox


----------



## SeleneVerdelho (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm fairly new, so my gallery is still pretty empty - but I drew this girl today! She has no name yet...


----------



## The_annoying_cat (Apr 30, 2019)

An other new artist here,  who most of the time can't  be bothered with backgrounds ^^' but well have a random piece of a female Satyr I drew for myselfe  some time ago





Link to my Fa page ( it's still pretty empty):
Userpage of the_annoying_cat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## WorldofValdis (May 9, 2019)

i finished this redraw of an older piece not too long ago ^^




FA Link: www.furaffinity.net: Contemplation by Worldofvaldis


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (May 10, 2019)

My most recent piece!!! A friend of mine named him Lucipurr 









... And of course, a little drawing of my sona

FA Link:
Userpage of Punk_M0nitor -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Mirage (May 11, 2019)

Hey guys, I just started to use FA! I'm working on a mini serie of comic strips telling the story of Elih, a pacifist boy who was oblied to enroll the magic army. Where he met a man called Vax, known by everyone as "The Deadly admiral". Vax is a psychopath who entered the army when a young man, to be able to commit murder without being hunted by the justice.

This duality of ideologies will change Elih's world brutally.

FA ID: Userpage of Mir4ge -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## InsaNicky (May 11, 2019)

My latest favourite piece ;w;


----------



## Mirage (May 12, 2019)

InsaneNicky said:


> My latest favourite piece ;w;


So cute!


----------



## Mirage (May 12, 2019)

Here my last Comic strip...


----------



## Skittlesthehusky (May 12, 2019)

wew!!


----------



## Keefur (May 12, 2019)

Here's a badge I made for a friend who is an EMT *emergency medical technician*


----------



## Fallowfox (May 12, 2019)

Skittlesthehusky said:


> wew!!



Great art <3


----------



## Zebratoon (May 12, 2019)

I love digital painting and making my doodles move





 


Here's my FA if you wanna see my drawings Userpage of zebratoon -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## InsaNicky (May 13, 2019)

Mirage said:


> So cute!


Thank You~!


----------



## Saber_Lynx (Jun 4, 2019)

FA:  Userpage of Saber_Lynx -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I would love if you visit^^


----------



## creamyfox (Jun 13, 2019)

those are my old art, i'd like to draw more when i get my tablet again


----------



## stardust_and_plastic (Jun 13, 2019)

I'm pretty new...







I do some animations but I haven't figured out how to post them in anyway other than flash on FA? I also do sculpting, sewing and resin I just haven't put any pictures of those up yet.  Userpage of stardust_and_plastic -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Julen (Jun 13, 2019)

Only real gamers will get this






peak quality here


----------



## kevintheradioguy (Jun 13, 2019)

This is my simplest, yet, my mos favourite.


----------



## Deathless (Jun 14, 2019)

Did a sketch of a new little crush for Deathless! I'm really attached to this little bear and I really love him, and I guess Deathless does too!


----------



## HyperPolka (Jun 15, 2019)

I lieks canids and birbs, the second is a commission for a reddit user :3
Artwork Gallery for mimic_hunter -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## e-merging (Jun 15, 2019)

bad dog


----------



## Julen (Jun 15, 2019)

Only the highest of the HQs


----------



## Old World Bird (Jun 20, 2019)




----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm new to making art but this past week has been a lot of progress.


----------



## Admirabilis (Jun 24, 2019)

Recent thing I did that I like a lot


----------



## Hello! It's me. :3 (Jun 24, 2019)

Userpage of Hatithewolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Here's mine if you're interested. I draw a lot of canines, fashion, and other stuff. Mainly work with watercolor and ink.


----------



## TR273 (Jun 28, 2019)

I'm quite happy with this one.


----------



## OmgACorgi (Jun 29, 2019)

This is my newest and my new fav!


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 4, 2019)

most of my art is on my FurAffinity here! www.furaffinity.net: Fursuit Design 2019 by Ruditsu
but here is one of my more recent drawings i've done!


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 4, 2019)

The first one isn't related to anything furry, but the art I do comes on an erratic schedule, so that's what I can come up with for now.


----------



## Ruditsu (Jul 4, 2019)

Manchesterite said:


> View attachment 65153
> View attachment 65154
> The first one isn't related to anything furry, but the art I do comes on an erratic schedule, so that's what I can come up with for now.


are they closing their eyes or sleeping? it look so abstract and interesting actually ^^


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 4, 2019)

Ruditsu said:


> are they closing their eyes or sleeping? it look so abstract and interesting actually ^^


Ah, the first panel is of the person sleeping. My influences are a bit all over the place, so maybe that's what seeped into my work.


----------



## OneEyedCanine (Jul 5, 2019)

Here are a few of my pieces


----------



## TR273 (Jul 7, 2019)

Finished this one a few days ago.


----------



## Zombiy (Jul 7, 2019)

My FurAffinity: Userpage of Zombiy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net I draw a lot of Lombaxes and aliens ehehe


----------



## Deathless (Jul 7, 2019)

Not too long ago, I finished this Dream Theater Metropolis part 2 inspired drawing. I'm also trying to practice with perspective and I have to say I really like the way this turned out!


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 7, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Tiger by Fallowfox

Done


----------



## Heyhoi (Jul 8, 2019)

An old drawing that I recently inked:
www.furaffinity.net: She's Serious - Marker Portrait by Heyhoi


----------



## Deathless (Jul 9, 2019)

Made a stand for myself! (Sorry for the terrible Japanese along with it, I used Google Translate lol)


----------



## Pulmocean (Jul 9, 2019)

My FA: Userpage of Pulmocean -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Deathless (Jul 24, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Rero? More like OwO by LuciferTheDemon




Self explanatory.


----------



## Pipistrele (Jul 24, 2019)

Cool cat! Probably saves the kids


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Jul 24, 2019)




----------



## PhoexFeathers (Jul 25, 2019)

I just finished one of the Phoexie drawings


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 27, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Caribou by Fallowfox


----------



## Axel Lionhart (Jul 27, 2019)

My FA page Userpage of axellionhart -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
That's my last personal work, my anxiety upset me a lot in the end.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 28, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Sonic! by LuciferTheDemon


----------



## chibiaichan (Jul 28, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Friends by Chibiaichan

I’m not sure how to get the imagine in! Just trying to start commissions


----------



## Puuki.milk (Jul 30, 2019)

Here are some of my Artworks


----------



## JesterKatz (Jul 30, 2019)

Just got done drawing this bunny girl


----------



## Deathless (Jul 31, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Diavolo! by LuciferTheDemon


----------



## LaughingFox (Aug 1, 2019)

I do resin stuff now.


----------



## cerulean_blues (Aug 4, 2019)

I'm really happy with how this came out~


----------



## Render (Aug 4, 2019)

Total-Lunar-Eclipse said:


>


Old post but that's really nice, I always struggled with gauntlets on ponys


----------



## noxflamma (Aug 4, 2019)

just finished this one today, I like how it's turned out and was thinking to open commission like this although i am still not sure about prices


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 4, 2019)

Hi~ I'm new here! this is my first attempt.. i don't know.. sorry


----------



## Baka Store (Aug 6, 2019)

This is my style :3


----------



## Keefur (Aug 6, 2019)

A badge I did for a FangCon staffer.


----------



## Wost (Aug 6, 2019)

your image is excellent Keefur. love it >:,)


----------



## hannah-j (Aug 7, 2019)

I drew some more ♡♡


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2019)

Such pretty eyes, @hannah-j .


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2019)

Photos this time. 

I'm not at work for a couple of days, so I went for a walk in the country.


----------



## SpiteLilly (Aug 8, 2019)

Here is something I did as thanks for a friend doing me a huge solid 

My FA Account: Userpage of SpiteLilly -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Uncensored: www.furaffinity.net: Nessa - OC of forgottenkitsune by SpiteLilly


----------



## chibiaichan (Aug 13, 2019)

Doing drunk Monday’s now lol


----------



## Kiaara (Aug 13, 2019)

*


Spoiler: I'm sorry Ash








Backstory \/ *
If you've ever been on Reddit, there's a subreddit called r/imsorryjon
Garfield is the main subject in those, basically it turns Garfield into an Eldritch monstrosity seeking revenge on Jon. 
Last year in class I got and Idea and Drew Pikachu's head only attached to his legs. No arms, no tail. I thought it was cute so I kept doing it. Today, during history I decided to draw it as a r/imsorryjon play on.


----------



## Lunneus (Aug 13, 2019)

Still working on it but it's coming along!


Spoiler


----------



## MoomKat (Aug 13, 2019)

Meh... a lot of my artworks is 18+ .-.
soo...
more here > Userpage of MoomKat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## AnkhaBadonka (Aug 13, 2019)

Hiii! I see so many lovely art! Here is one of mine, you can also look at my new profile/profile to see more: @demonic_pretty
 Also advise some work is NSFW.


----------



## Niiv (Aug 20, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Glow up by NiivsAdopts
www.furaffinity.net: the following warmth by NiivsAdopts
www.furaffinity.net: My journey by NiivsAdopts

:> hope you like at least one of them ^^


----------



## CarbonCoal (Aug 20, 2019)

Here's some of my latest artwork
Artwork Gallery for carboncoal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## TurboYiffer69 (Aug 21, 2019)




----------



## PolinaKahnum (Aug 26, 2019)

Here is my last artwork.
If you like it you can see more on my FA page - Userpage of PolinaKahnum -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## divineirony (Aug 27, 2019)

join me in a place where nothing else matters...


----------



## Arnak (Aug 27, 2019)

I was going to but looking at everyone else's art makes me feel nervous. Like if I do, someone's gonna say "ha ha, look at the five year old! Loser!" So I'm nervous


----------



## Arnak (Aug 27, 2019)

Ps: my drawings are more for the story behind them than the actual image


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 9, 2019)

Here’s some fanart I drew of a beautiful mage superheroine character I discovered recently.  She belongs to heroicswordsman23.

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/32976347/


----------



## ArtKitten (Sep 10, 2019)




----------



## TR273 (Sep 10, 2019)

Back arting after an unintended break.


----------



## BestiaRegina (Sep 10, 2019)

Did this sketch in a inspired moment (my new fursona)


----------



## Draweeboo (Sep 11, 2019)

There's a lot of good stuff on this post  hope u all like my art. ​Click Here: My FurAffinity Profile


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 12, 2019)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/33006756/


----------



## YuuWay159 (Sep 12, 2019)

Wow everyone here are so talented :"0


----------



## junkboi (Sep 13, 2019)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Just check my submissions. But it's mostly NSFW.


----------



## Sasha_Fzknv (Sep 13, 2019)

Hello there! I finished this today
Is this the attack of RoboVixen? | Red Vixen on Patreon

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1172582819647959042Hope you like it 

Update:
Here's the timelapse video!


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Sep 20, 2019)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3



I've only just started here at FA:
Userpage of Mr-Rose-Lizard -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Most of my artwork is over at DevinatArt and Pixiv:
Mr-Pink-Rose's DeviantArt gallery
ChuckWagen - pixiv
(You'll need to be logged in to view that last one.)


----------



## CreationsByRoyal (Sep 22, 2019)

My gallery is seen here <33 love checking everyones art out <333

Artwork Gallery for CreationsByRoyal -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Keefur (Sep 22, 2019)

I've got about a half dozen movie posters in the works, but if you want to see stuff I've done, go to my FA.  Userpage of Keefur -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## marwmellow (Sep 23, 2019)

Here Nami from One Piece (18+ warning):  www.furaffinity.net: Nami in shower by marwmellow


----------



## Maro (Sep 26, 2019)

My newest but it didn't get any comments ;_; Link


----------



## plachuu (Sep 26, 2019)

https://www.furaffinity.net/user/plachuu/


----------



## drudu (Sep 27, 2019)

Hey! I'm new at FA and enjoying it alot! 





Here's a recent post! Kinda off a self portrait tbh....


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

@drudu Nice perspective!


----------



## PalDreamer (Sep 28, 2019)

Boop
Userpage of PalDreamer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Stuff (Sep 28, 2019)

Here was something that I uploaded to _r/furry_ on Reddit:





I'm a sort of in-the-middle Artist but this one seemed to turn out pretty well. It was meant to be a Cat but one person said it reminded them of Tails from Sonic The Hedgehog(*Which is true, it kind of does*).

You can find the Post I made, here: www.reddit.com: A Random Sketch That I Made For Absolutely No Reason. : furry


----------



## Fallowfox (Sep 28, 2019)

PalDreamer said:


> Boop
> Userpage of PalDreamer -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Fucking nice!


----------



## driftingdragon (Oct 2, 2019)

Theres my  FA! 
Anyone like  Final Fantasy?


----------



## Spinel Wish (Oct 2, 2019)

Hi, this is something I made recently,
her name is Lavender Lily 
what do you think?


----------



## Katzarekatz (Oct 4, 2019)

I've only got 2 submissions up so far, and neither of them got any acknowledgment so here's my gallery: Artwork Gallery for Katzarekatz -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
I should warn that one of them is mildly lewd.


----------



## angel~the~kitty~kat (Oct 4, 2019)

owo


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 9, 2019)

I feel like my artstyle looks hideous but hopefully the content is slightly better. All I seem to be able to draw is random silly and logic deprived scenarios.


----------



## Fallowfox (Oct 9, 2019)

@SLB-Portu23 You have so many jokes in there!


----------



## SLB-Portu23 (Oct 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @SLB-Portu23 You have so many jokes in there!


Hopefully at least one of them manages to be somewhat funny.


----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok , Ill throw something in too ^v^ Just relearning how to draw so I changed up my style a little bit for something more grown up than I used to do, this is my favourite so far.


----------



## TR273 (Oct 11, 2019)

Cosmonaughty said:


> Ok , Ill throw something in too ^v^ Just relearning how to draw so I changed up my style a little bit for something more grown up than I used to do, this is my favourite so far.
> 
> View attachment 73109


This is really cute.


----------



## puddinsticks (Oct 12, 2019)

Just finished this piece and uploaded it to FA.
Decided to draw some cute couple art of my fursona with my husband's. 
Started the sketch traditionally on paper and finished it digitally.


----------



## SOTNAS (Oct 15, 2019)

_* it must be scary *_



​


----------



## Infrarednexus (Oct 15, 2019)

I made a discord emoji of my fursona.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 15, 2019)




----------



## Cosmonaughty (Oct 15, 2019)

Keefur said:


> View attachment 73330



Trash mammals represent! ^v^


----------



## TR273 (Nov 1, 2019)

I just finished this bit of traditional art.


----------



## Grimreaper (Nov 3, 2019)

Here's my recent work! The link to purchase this on stickers,posters, iPhone/laptop cases or apparel and more.. is here: https://www.redbubble.com/people/daletheskater/works/42204494-demodog?


----------



## Inkstars (Nov 4, 2019)

Userpage of inkstars -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 4, 2019)

I drew this back when I had a tablet


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 9, 2019)

This is my first time drawing what do you think


----------



## Furrycatboi2282 (Nov 10, 2019)

I made it on my iPhone 5 (no stylus either)


----------



## Goblin_Frog (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2019)

I make boss concepts sometimes for games that will never happen.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 10, 2019)

@XoPachi space furries. :3


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @XoPachi space furries. :3


I was fiending on specific games at the time of making this (Devil Engine and Star Fox 64 Expert). So I just kind of ran with both game's aesthetics when thinking about it.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Nov 10, 2019)




----------



## Thrashy (Nov 10, 2019)

An "upgraded" version of my first drawing xD


----------



## Deathless (Nov 10, 2019)

Drew this during class not too long ago!


----------



## Thrashy (Nov 10, 2019)

A little test-drawing I did today, based on a joke that resulted in the Preds vs Pray thread ^^

Logo of Skunk Beer


----------



## ramsies (Nov 10, 2019)

damn idk how to make this Not Massive but STILL....IM NEW HERE HERE IS SOME ART I MADE...never rly done furry stuff but im workin on a comic with furries so :3 wanna get in some practice so it looks better!!!!

my fa is hereee: Userpage of ramsies -- Fur Affinity [dot] net : DD


----------



## FurryGuardian816 (Nov 16, 2019)

I make a bit of everything. I excel in creating 3D art, and my 2D skills are about to improve come next week when my graphics tablet arrives,

www.furaffinity.net: EWF - Frontal Ass-Sault by Noah888
www.furaffinity.net: Zack Pennt - Shining Ass-Pirations by Noah888
www.furaffinity.net: OC - Bella, The Ghost Fox Girl by Noah888
www.furaffinity.net: Slime OCs - Adam & Eve by Noah888
www.furaffinity.net: Frisky French Felines by Noah888
www.furaffinity.net: Hot As Fire by Noah888
[url="https://www.furaffinity.net/view/32044754/"]www.furaffinity.net: Catfighting Over Sonic (Commission for ello2) by Noah888[/URL]


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Userpage of Inklop -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 24, 2019)

@Inklop Bunny Hey. I recognise you from the mainsite. ;D


----------



## Inklop Bunny (Nov 24, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> @Inklop Bunny Hey. I recognise you from the mainsite. ;D


:O


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 24, 2019)

( Is stalking bunny now)


----------



## Ghostbird (Nov 24, 2019)

My latest one


----------



## Maro (Nov 25, 2019)

www.furaffinity.net: Relax by Maroko


----------



## Synistar (Nov 25, 2019)

I would love to show you my work! i am Primarily a NSFW artist but i do have a few SFW art

Heres a link to my FA Userpage of Synistar -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 25, 2019)

That's really good @Maro


----------



## hannah-j (Nov 26, 2019)

oc..


----------



## Light-Hooves (Nov 27, 2019)

Heres my latest attempt at a husky, trying to improve the way I draw hair, hair is hard! Feel free to comnent.


----------



## Pulmocean (Nov 27, 2019)

*My fortnite starfish skin fanart!!*


----------



## marwmellow (Nov 29, 2019)

I really liked to draw her <3
www.furaffinity.net: Juju Judy (Dead Head Fred) by marwmellow


----------



## nesteaisnasty (Nov 30, 2019)

_my latest artwork:_




Userpage of nesteaisnasty -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Lustthou (Nov 30, 2019)

Hello, this is my OC called Darurk. I love felines.
Userpage of lustthou -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## TR273 (Jan 29, 2020)

Latest offering


----------



## ArtKitten (Jan 29, 2020)




----------



## BillyHeart (Jan 30, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: LP comics by BillyHeart


----------



## BlackDragonAJ89 (Jan 30, 2020)

Here are my five most recent drawings:


----------



## Elliot Manowar (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Pulmocean (Feb 2, 2020)




----------



## Tyrrovada (Feb 10, 2020)

I’m pretty much a newbie, but I traced a sketch and gave it some clothes and a portal like thing.
ibb.co: 1-B43-BD7-E-3795-4238-8-A3-F-BA136-F94-AA14


----------



## David Louden (Feb 12, 2020)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3








Here's a piece called The Lady is a Tramp.  It's a Furrlesque piece I was tinkering with.


----------



## ssssh4vk4 (Feb 16, 2020)

here some of my stuff:

















aaand heres my fa if youre interested! im pretty new to these forums and furaffinity as a whole so my account is a lil empty atm ahahh


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 16, 2020)

Not the greatest but at least the latest.  A seriously-pissed-off brown hyena girl.




And here's my profile: Userpage of xaotherion -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 17, 2020)

ssssh4vk4 said:


> here some of my stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOWZA!


----------



## TR273 (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 18, 2020)

Manifesto has an extremely rare, but extremely powerful, superpower: Imagination Manifestation.






Source: www.furaffinity.net: Fanciful Genius (Manifesto) by Gushousekai195


----------



## Blacky-Moon (Feb 20, 2020)

ok.


----------



## Noodles (Feb 23, 2020)




----------



## Bxb777 (Feb 25, 2020)

Blacky-Moon said:


> ok.



Woah :0 that's a super cool bean! Here's my piece! My FA can be found in my signature also all of you guys are 1000x better than me ;0;


----------



## Pulmocean (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## shirogu5 (Mar 2, 2020)

This is some of my artwork. If you are interested in more you can check out my FA here  :
https://www.furaffinity.net/user/shirogu5/


----------



## hansourwolf (Mar 2, 2020)

Hello! Im noob here  and I would like to make friends ^^







https://www.furaffinity.net/user/hansourwolf/


----------



## Bxb777 (Mar 2, 2020)

hansourwolf said:


> Hello! Im noob here  and I would like to make friends ^^
> 
> View attachment 82134View attachment 82135
> 
> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/hansourwolf/



You're art is very good ^^ I watched you on FA


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## Skittles (Mar 2, 2020)




----------



## hansourwolf (Mar 3, 2020)

Bxb777 said:


> You're art is very good ^^ I watched you on FA


Oh, thnx! I am so glad to hear you say that)


----------



## MichaelisMoshu (Mar 6, 2020)

This was a recent commission I completed.


----------



## AgataM. (Mar 6, 2020)

I just recently began to draw on the computer and everything is so new for me! I used to paint only in watercolor, or in oil. 
I did not know what art I want to share, but I decided that it.
I really like how paper boats look) As if they are from notebook sheets!


----------



## Vilatus (Mar 6, 2020)

I did some Okami fanart recently!


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Mar 6, 2020)

Whamo. Here's one pic of my main character/sona Blue. (Artist credited in pic.)


----------



## lizardsquad (Mar 6, 2020)

Userpage of lizardsquad -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 7, 2020)

Here’s another super.  They call her “Slowdive.”


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 8, 2020)

One of my first. wasn't all that good, still practicing though.


----------



## Lenago (Mar 10, 2020)

I made a quick doodle today just for fun.





My human character Fado, and spiders don't mix well


----------



## Dear_Ruby (Mar 10, 2020)

here's something I did not too long ago. insta:dear___ruby 
FA: Userpage of Dear_Ruby -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## VladTheLad (Mar 12, 2020)

My last piece 




www.furaffinity.net: Much needed quality time! by VladTheLad


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 13, 2020)

I’m pretty proud of this one


----------



## Hedax (Mar 15, 2020)

My latest big comm


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 19, 2020)




----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Mar 20, 2020)

Okay, here are a couple of artworks I recently uploaded:








www.furaffinity.net: Model Kit Coyote by Mr-Rose-Lizard
www.furaffinity.net: Magic Box by Mr-Rose-Lizard


----------



## FurOnTheSide (Mar 20, 2020)

Just finished a request for Clippit:


----------



## paperflesh (Mar 21, 2020)

Soo, one of the few recent works~
ma DA: paperflesh


----------



## creamyfox (Mar 25, 2020)

i am improving


----------



## FurOnTheSide (Mar 25, 2020)

Here's a new one, *MissNook's character Pumkin*!


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 25, 2020)

__
		http://instagr.am/p/B-Krs8ipeJQ/


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (Mar 25, 2020)

I made this yesterday


----------



## Glossolalia (Mar 25, 2020)

I recently got a drawing tablet! The "inking" process is so much easier without actual ink.


----------



## Landysh (Mar 26, 2020)

Oh! Hello!
Some of my drawings 












But most of my drawings NSFW
T_T

Userpage of Landysh -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
_____________________________________________________________
*TOYHOUSE | TRELLO* | *TWITTER | DEVIANTART | VK | VK (+18)*


----------



## Pulmocean (Apr 9, 2020)

Furry request done!


----------



## DirtySmoke (Apr 11, 2020)

Personal 3D project. I am still improving my skills as Anthro 3D artist.
I used Affinity Photo for composing and ZBrush for sculpting.
3D flash turntable here *https://www.furaffinity.net/view/35863572/*


----------



## BrambleBabe (Apr 12, 2020)

My best drawing this week.❤


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 12, 2020)

wanna see my teeth?


----------



## FurOnTheSide (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Lenago (Apr 13, 2020)

Just finished the reference for one of my characters.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Apr 13, 2020)




----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 14, 2020)

loading d_r_a_w_i_n_g.bmp


----------



## FurOnTheSide (Apr 16, 2020)

(Click for full)


----------



## sugarstarway (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## lofi_life (Apr 17, 2020)




----------



## Hedax (Apr 18, 2020)

lofi_life, looks a bit like 3D, nice effect!

Latest comm


----------



## FurOnTheSide (Apr 18, 2020)




----------



## Ikattere (Apr 18, 2020)

Hedax said:


> lofi_life, looks a bit like 3D, nice effect!
> 
> Latest comm


This is gorgeous.


----------



## Vinfang (Apr 18, 2020)

finally got it coloured...


----------



## lofi_life (Apr 20, 2020)

My latest work! Hope you like it :3


----------



## Canopus the Dreamer (Apr 21, 2020)

Hopefully this is not too egregious, I have drawn in about 12 years.

I drew a propaganda for a fictitious space faring trade league. I am trying to be old school, using pencil, paper and ink.

I drew my inspiration from the Hanseatic League (or Hansa) hence why the language is german. I have also taken some inspiration fro American radio adverts, by adding loads of caveats at the bottom of the poster.


----------



## lofi_life (Apr 22, 2020)

My new illustration! CHECK CHECK CHECK!!!


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 22, 2020)




----------



## -ChocolateDonut- (Apr 22, 2020)

lofi_life said:


> My new illustration! CHECK CHECK CHECK!!!



This illustration is gorgeous Lofi!!

I love the texture, the well-used colors, the whole story, and both their expressions! I can totally see you put a lot of effort into this. 

I'm not wearing a hat, but if I were, I'd do a "_hats off to you"._
*VERY well done. *


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (Apr 22, 2020)

yeet


----------



## catnippinups (Apr 24, 2020)




----------



## WindSeeker (Apr 24, 2020)

Here is one I haven’t put on FA yet (i’ve been away a long time and so I am slowly uploading older work as I get to my newer stuff). Procreate


----------



## -ChocolateDonut- (Apr 26, 2020)

So yesterday I finished this new piece and I felt so stupidly proud about it I wanted to share it with you 

I know by experience that this "_proud"_ feeling doesn't last long, so I better upload it now before this feeling goes on vacation mode. *_shrugs_*


----------



## TR273 (Apr 26, 2020)

One of my latest attempts


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 26, 2020)

_ha ha why yes left shoulder my friend, we are indeed swole



 _


----------



## Lenago (Apr 27, 2020)

Just finished a ref for my main human character:


----------



## WindSeeker (Apr 29, 2020)

Newest piece
“Waiting for Spring” -15 hours in Procreate

; sorry for the link the form doesn’t want to seem to upload my pictures)


__
		http://instagr.am/p/B_ki9gbpSlz/


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

This is my grand masterpiece they should frame it and hang it next to the Mona Lisa


----------



## Lenago (Apr 29, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> View attachment 85616
> This is my grand masterpiece they should frame it and hang it next to the Mona Lisa



Leonardo  da Vinci himself would flip his beard in envy


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 29, 2020)

lenago said:


> Leonardo  da Vinci himself would flip his beard in envy


The anatomy is impeccable! If you compare it to the original meme and not to any living thing...


----------



## Moliin (May 1, 2020)

I'll also post something ^^ Let me know what do you think!


----------



## Arishipshape (May 1, 2020)

Moliin said:


> I'll also post something ^^ Let me know what do you think!


Holy smokes that's some quality! Well done!


----------



## Lenago (May 1, 2020)

Moliin said:


> I'll also post something ^^ Let me know what do you think!



Top class art! Love it


----------



## Herdingcats (May 1, 2020)

I draw a lot of furry animals, but I do realistic ones too. Here's a bronzewing pigeon I finished recently:


----------



## Feralteddy (May 2, 2020)

One of my favorite commissions that I've done!  His name is Charlie!


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 2, 2020)

Made this for a friend.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Same with this one. This one apparently got framed and hung on the wall in his apartment! That was very kind of him! ^ ^




And my biggest and thus far favorite piece. I wanna get this framed at some point.


----------



## Feralteddy (May 2, 2020)

Those look great, Matt!  Not enough people upload traditional drawings like that anymore IMO.  And can't go wrong with Fifi LeFemme


----------



## Matt the Terrier (May 2, 2020)

Feralteddy said:


> Those look great, Matt!  Not enough people upload traditional drawings like that anymore IMO.  And can't go wrong with Fifi LeFemme


Thanks. I didn't see a lotta traditional art anymore either, so I definitely feel like I'm in a league of my own.


----------



## Lenago (May 2, 2020)

Well not art, but this was a try on making a small comic strip and playing around with more comical expressions





Please do let me know of any feed back anyone wants to add


----------



## Shane the chocco doggo (May 4, 2020)

had a little accident with a marker on the face of the character behind . Its Lewis and Arthur from Mystery skulls. Hope you like. =)


----------



## PercyD (May 4, 2020)

Shane the chocco doggo said:


> View attachment 86017 had a little accident with a marker on the face of the character behind . Its Lewis and Arthur from Mystery skulls. Hope you like. =)


I like the marker mistake. It looks like he got hit with something and looks upset about it.


----------



## Auxil (May 4, 2020)

I just finished this and it's turned out so much nicer than I expected ;u; (I know I need to learn to draw wings properly though) 
Oh also FA link


----------



## faepaintings (May 5, 2020)

The most recent portraits I did. You can find more in my fa-gallery, although my uploads somehow are not in chronological order. xD


----------



## Coffee_cat (May 6, 2020)

Rugby commission


----------



## mangomango (May 6, 2020)




----------



## mangomango (May 6, 2020)

Sorry, couldn't fit it all in.


----------



## Pogo (May 6, 2020)

Its doodle


----------



## Nanominyo (May 8, 2020)

Hmmm
If I had to pick from more recent art...
Would it properly be my screenshot redraws ooor
Some of my human characters buuut I’ll stay with choosing a furry piece which is also a screenshot redraw lol



Btw it’s Nazuna from BNA and it’s also from episode 12.


----------



## Hedax (May 16, 2020)

Commission


----------



## Cry-Alkali (May 16, 2020)

Hedax said:


> Commission


woa that's
super pretty ;;


----------



## Hedax (May 17, 2020)

Thank you <3


----------



## HyperPolka (May 22, 2020)

My lovely lady having a nice chat with her garden <3


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 24, 2020)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Here is a preview of my artwork. My FA is www.furaffinity.net/ZanyAngel28


----------



## Scary (May 25, 2020)

Silvie said:


> My lovely lady having a nice chat with her garden <3


OBSESSED with the dappled sunlight something I’ve wanted to get better at for  a while!!


----------



## TR273 (May 25, 2020)

Just uploading a piece I did recently. I haven't really done traditional art since October and then I was using a very limited pallet.
So here is Carmelita herself.


----------



## kwabykoala (May 29, 2020)

a very lovely Pet commission I did for someone


----------



## redhusky (May 29, 2020)

kwabykoala said:


> a very lovely Pet commission I did for someone


Happy Pupper makes me happy!


----------



## kwabykoala (May 29, 2020)

redhusky said:


> Happy Pupper makes me happy!


me as well!! Thank you!


----------



## ZanyAngel28 (May 29, 2020)

kwabykoala said:


> a very lovely Pet commission I did for someone


Really love how this looks! Very good job!


----------



## Punkedsolar (May 30, 2020)

Posing for a picture in Animal Crossing, shortly before delivering Blathers a hundred bugs and watching him die of horror inside.


----------



## DingRawD (May 30, 2020)




----------



## appletaff (May 31, 2020)




----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

appletaff said:


>


It's very textful!


----------



## appletaff (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> It's very textful!


I tried posting an image url into the image function, but it doesn't seem to work ;-;
I'm completely new to this site D:


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

appletaff said:


> I tried posting an image url into the image function, but it doesn't seem to work ;-;
> I'm completely new to this site D:


No, post it into the text area like normal. Like the place you put normal text.


----------



## GreyCatfish (May 31, 2020)

Spoiler: Big Cats :3


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

GreyCatfish said:


> Spoiler: Big Cats :3


IT'S RADICAL!


----------



## appletaff (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> No, post it into the text area like normal. Like the place you put normal text.



www.furaffinity.net: Bust of a wolf by appletaff

But the image doesn't show 0;


----------



## redhusky (May 31, 2020)

appletaff said:


> www.furaffinity.net: Bust of a wolf by appletaff
> 
> But the image doesn't show 0;


There we go! And if you want the image itself to show then put the file URL. Click "download" and copy and paste the file path like you just did here.


----------



## appletaff (May 31, 2020)

redhusky said:


> There we go! And if you want the image itself to show then put the URL. Click "download" and copy and paste the file path like you just did here.


Thank you so much!!:3


----------



## BunnyMouseFox (May 31, 2020)

:>


----------



## Nanominyo (May 31, 2020)

I think since last I've posted in this thread have my art evolved - I draw furries so rarely that the changes in my style is visible with nearly every piece lol
My FA is named Nanominyo too soo... yeah.


----------



## Pogo (May 31, 2020)

Art :3


----------



## appletaff (Jun 3, 2020)

www.furaffinity.net: Canine by appletaff
​


----------



## kwabykoala (Jun 5, 2020)

Spoiler










hehe- a semi-ref for my character Ophelia


----------



## nukuku (Jun 7, 2020)

commission for someone

www.furaffinity.net: YCH commission by nukuku


----------



## nekopawsupawu (Jun 8, 2020)

I hope you like it ^^ My artstyle could seem a little bit fairytail, but i'm ready for any
experiments!

my fa:Userpage of nekopawsupawu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Kope (Jun 8, 2020)

nekopawsupawu said:


> I hope you like it ^^ My artstyle could seem a little bit fairytail, but i'm ready for any
> experiments!
> 
> my fa:Userpage of nekopawsupawu -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Wow they are really good. I like how fuzzy they look and you seem to have a very unique art style.


----------



## Pogo (Jun 13, 2020)




----------



## Punkedsolar (Jun 14, 2020)

I love all the wee cartoon pics.


----------



## Akinyi (Jun 14, 2020)

I think there are links in my signature if you'd like to see more : )


----------



## QueenTalley (Jun 19, 2020)

Userpage of QueenTalley -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Hedax (Jun 21, 2020)

That was hard


----------



## TkupBook (Jun 21, 2020)

zenmaldita said:


> how much do I need to pay for something like that?
> 
> on topic:
> something I'm working on at the moment
> ...



I love this!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 27, 2020)

Here's some fanart of heroicswordsman23's mage superhero, Starshard as a librarian, which she is outside of the superhero world.






Starshard (c) Heroicswordsman23
Art (c) Gushousekai195


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 29, 2020)

I do a lot of macro art.


----------



## Galura (Jul 3, 2020)

Here is my most recent work...


----------



## vv0ltz (Jul 3, 2020)

The most recent work is a re-redraw








Spoiler: older works


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 3, 2020)

walk33_ said:


> The most recent work is a re-redraw


Love the colors


----------



## vv0ltz (Jul 3, 2020)

MainHammond said:


> Love the colors


Thank you so much :^)


----------



## Mokolat (Jul 6, 2020)

*My Furrafinity | My Deviantart | My Commissions | Portrait| Book | Game | Comic*

I draw in differents styles, mostly anime, but also cartoon, comics, Sonic/MLP, etc., cute and NSFW.

Enjoy!


----------



## sushy (Jul 6, 2020)

Here is my newest:


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## KitsuneRogue (Jul 13, 2020)

It's not too much, but here's what I got.


----------



## kinasar (Jul 15, 2020)

here's one i made.






www.furaffinity.net: Good Of You To Join Me by Kinasar


----------



## Babybear_Di (Jul 15, 2020)

Is it timely?  Userpage of BabybearDi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
Trying to sell adopt for the set price 
I need some critique for the stuff out there:


----------



## Gemi42 (Jul 15, 2020)

This one was my latest! It isn't the style that I normally draw in but I do like the end result.
Everyone on here is some awesome.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 21, 2020)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3





peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3



My FA gallery
Artwork Gallery for DogTFFan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Victor-933 (Jul 24, 2020)

After the Storm Has Passed -- rough B&W digital sketch, first thing I've drawn from scratch in about three years.


----------



## mazzlesdraws (Jul 24, 2020)

Lastest pieces. Hope you like it. 

*See more here:* Userpage of hi.im.mazzles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
DeviantArt:  mazzlesdraws - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Jul 24, 2020)

mazzlesdraws said:


> Lastest pieces. Hope you like it.
> 
> *See more here:* Userpage of hi.im.mazzles -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
> DeviantArt:  mazzlesdraws - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
> ...



Wow they look amazing
I love twighlight sparkles look especially


----------



## TR273 (Oct 13, 2020)

Well It's been a while, so here is an Inktober picture (the prompt was 'fish')


----------



## Moliin (Oct 13, 2020)

I did one YCH recently and I really like the final result, so I'd like to share it here ^^








						:YCH: Flower Crown by Moliin
					

A YCH made for Jarkore_Eon. . Original Auction: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/38504762/




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Lenago (Oct 13, 2020)

This is a fun little sketch i made with my characters during a friendly game of baseball.


----------



## kimbap (Oct 13, 2020)

QwQ I have a doggo portrait what I made at this summer, and ref sheet :0 its a two different styles, yah


----------



## Deathless (Oct 13, 2020)

Drew a self portrait not too long ago! Getting a new tablet today and I'm trying new drawing programs!


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Oct 13, 2020)

Art I did while the forums were down and I had nothing but Among Us to keep me busy:


----------



## Mythic (Oct 13, 2020)

Recently finished up this piece with Clip studio paint. I really like using the built in tools lol.

https://twitter.com/Mythronaut
Here is my twitter if you'd like to see more.


----------



## ShOwOba (Oct 13, 2020)

I've been tryna get back into art, and I think it's goin well! Drew a couple of weeks ago of a date me and my bf had!


----------



## Vinfang (Oct 13, 2020)

recently gotten into _made in abyss_, so here is a fluffy bondrewd.


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Oct 13, 2020)

System Error
		


Come on by and check me out!


----------



## SkullDox (Oct 13, 2020)

I have a few I want to share. The first one was an experiment that I worked on dealing with straight lines and bright colors.





The second one is something a bit more traditional and just getting some shading done.


----------



## Yav (Oct 13, 2020)

this is a recent artwork i did that i'm still pretty proud of


----------



## MainHammond (Oct 13, 2020)

Still trying to find my own ArtStyle, but I think I've improved enough to be proud of my work.


Spoiler: Portfolio


----------



## TuxedoDemon (Oct 13, 2020)

Here's some of the stuff I'm most proud of, I guess. They're all commissions, except for the one with the heads.


Spoiler


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Oct 15, 2020)

One of my most recent paintings:




You can check out more of my art here: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/jaxcottontail/


----------



## Deathless (Oct 15, 2020)

The Ways of a Fool by LuciferTheDemon
					

I'm back from my small art hiatus, with a NEW drawing app!. . This is heavily inspired by The Neal Morse Band's 'Ways of  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				






Trying out ibisPaint! I like it!


----------



## Banana Shake (Oct 15, 2020)

One of my most recent pieces, I'm pretty proud of this one! It was a trade on Discord :3


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 15, 2020)

I'm new here, and trying to build up a friend base and improve my woeful art and writing skills!  I've included two of my pieces, one of which includes a story linked here https://www.furaffinity.net/view/37965772/  (tf story if you're interested)  Criticism would be much appreciated, as I hope to start offering commissions as soon as I finish all my requests. (Stories can be included)


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 15, 2020)

Narri said:


> O.O
> Here is a lil doggo I did recently.


Can I boop its adorable nose


----------



## Clay-vase (Oct 16, 2020)

Eh
My Oc bsvdbfgrhgvx


----------



## Narri (Oct 16, 2020)

SinglePringle said:


> Can I boop its adorable nose


Sure x3


----------



## Zehlua (Oct 16, 2020)

My art, which I have posted on

dA: https://www.deviantart.com/zehlua/art/Club-Nocturne-Popsyland-833271060

FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/26925712/


----------



## viivihal (Oct 16, 2020)

Some of my recent work! [ Furaffinity | Instagram | DeviantART ]


View on FA


View on FA


----------



## Horrordragon-XX66 (Oct 16, 2020)

I've drawing/coloring things all summer, early fall, and now finishing my last batch for Halloween (my favorite holiday). 
*Headsup though I do draw gore/violence, as well as 18+ stuff *









						Userpage of Horrordragon-XXD1 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hi, I’m Amber. ☠☠☠☠☠☠☠. Things about me:. *28 aromantic bisexual black woman. *Metalhead, who occasionally listens to video game soudtra ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Deathless (Oct 16, 2020)

Bleck by LuciferTheDemon
					

Woah, another upload in the same week?? No freaking way man.. . Since I'm doing Goretober, today's prompt was 'Teeth' ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				







Today's Goretober prompt was 'Teeth', so I drew some big chompers!


----------



## Chad Firepaws (Oct 16, 2020)

Narri said:


> Sure x3



*boop* hehe


----------



## JazzWolfBlaze (Oct 16, 2020)

Some old art I did.


----------



## Kharne (Oct 17, 2020)

I've really slowed down in art, doing almost only sketches ;/
This is one of my recent ones.

You all have great art, keep it up!


----------



## sushy (Oct 17, 2020)

Here is the most recent drawing I posted on FA.


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 17, 2020)

I haven't touched an art pencil in roughly 8 years, here's my FA page https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dergenthedragon/ (Contains vore art)

Here's my most recent piece


----------



## hyperfactorial (Oct 17, 2020)




----------



## elle2 (Oct 18, 2020)

This is fairly recent! Revamped a design for my Lion goddess chara. I want to lean more into the medieval lion look LOL.. they're so cute..
This is a rough pass i think 0_0 I def want to play with her proportions more!


----------



## Sinilga (Oct 18, 2020)

I decided to draw gifts and that's what came of it  (＾▽＾)
Character Owners:
1) https://www.furaffinity.net/user/dandybadger/
2)https://www.furaffinity.net/user/~aria~
3)https://www.furaffinity.net/user/balloonprincess


----------



## DergenTheDragon (Oct 18, 2020)

Today I did my first full drawing, not just a head.


----------



## Ramie0Cat (Oct 20, 2020)

Artwork Gallery for Ramie0Cat -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. . That Gooey Kitty. .  . Welcome to my profile, I'm That Gooey Kitty aka Ramie and here is where I post all kinds of artworks tha ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




this is my FA gallery i only upload my own arts on there.
and i add a few of my favs


----------



## PalDreamer (Oct 24, 2020)

I hope it's okay to add even more here xdd


----------



## mangomango (Oct 24, 2020)

He is very floofy


----------



## HendraZR (Oct 28, 2020)

Hehe


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 30, 2020)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/38951701/

One character I have had a longtime desire to be for Halloween is Classic Wolverine from X-Men. I am certain you can guess why.

It all started when I was about 13 years old. My mother took me to look for Halloween costumes. I saw a Classic Wolverine costume, complete with briefs and all, and thought deeply about getting it. But in the end, I chickened out and got a pirate costume instead. XD

Since that day long ago, I have been dreaming to dress up like Wolverine for Halloween. Today, I know I could never do it. I can't even fit my fat butt in the largest size speedo there is. Even if I could, I would no doubt look ugly in it. So all I can do right now is draw this.

Wolverine © Marvel
Art © me


----------



## Babybear_Di (Oct 31, 2020)

Trying to sell my ugly boy.
Maybe someone can tell what is wrong with it? 
Rat boy auction


----------



## cYbEr_PaNdA (Nov 6, 2020)

My art is neglected so much on FA...>,>; just cuz 90% of it is SWF with that 10% been considered a 'TEASE' by some >,>; every hardwork I posted there gets greatly deprecated in its value as soon as it's posted lol like driving that brand new car off the lot and you realized it lost already more than half of its value as soon as its on the street, I gots over 500 watchers but only about 5% bother to even look even though I am most certain they get notifications of my submissions, blegh...what's the point of posting there if they are going to be doing this type of de-motivational gestures at you >,>; anybody in here KNOW of a good gallery site that you can post ART that will get APPRECIATED for the struggle and effort invested and not caste aside like yesterday's trash for not been LEWD?? -,-;


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 6, 2020)

cYbEr_PaNdA said:


> My art is neglected so much on FA...>,>; just cuz 90% of it is SWF with that 10% been considered a 'TEASE' by some >,>; every hardwork I posted there gets greatly deprecated in its value as soon as it's posted lol like driving that brand new car off the lot and you realized it lost already more than half of its value as soon as its on the street, I gots over 500 watchers but only about 5% bother to even look even though I am most certain they get notifications of my submissions, blegh...what's the point of posting there if they are going to be doing this type of de-motivational gestures at you >,>; anybody in here KNOW of a good gallery site that you can post ART that will get APPRECIATED for the struggle and effort invested and not caste aside like yesterday's trash for not been LEWD?? -,-;



I'll check your art out there.


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Nov 6, 2020)

This is an artwork of my oc Megs
she's supposed to represent everything I like about dog tfs
and similar stuff


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 9, 2020)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39109487/

Character (c) Aelius
Art (c) me


----------



## tamako_does_art (Nov 10, 2020)

here's my latest digital art it's my fursona in a chuky costume for halloween ^^


----------



## InfiniteShades (Nov 10, 2020)

I did this Halloween thing for someone, I feel like it's one of my better works


----------



## FaroraSF (Nov 12, 2020)

I'm new to FA, I hope you like my art  Eventually I'd like to do commissions, but for now I'm just practicing.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 13, 2020)

There are so many great artists here, I wanted to show my art too. I paint both traditional and digital.


>


----------



## Sinilga (Nov 16, 2020)

One of my recent ych (^__^)

My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sinilga/
Character owner: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/gakostala


----------



## koha-chan (Nov 16, 2020)

*ych-commission c:
my profile!*^**








						Userpage of kohakuasato -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

◆Nana◆Female◆march 6◆. . ART STATUS. Commission: OPEN. Art Trade: CLOSED. Request: CLOSED.. . Support me on Boosty . . Boostyto. . http ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



*full here:* https://www.furaffinity.net/view/38399535/


----------



## PhyloSallas (Nov 17, 2020)

I'm new to the boards, but I've had an FA account a while, despite neglecting it a bit. X3 here it is~


			System Error
		

And my most recent:


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Nov 28, 2020)

Finished up something slightly different than what I usually do. Decided to cel shade instead of my usual soft shade.
Full version: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39421287/


----------



## ☆Crow☆ (Nov 28, 2020)

i drew this of my fursona, crow!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Nov 28, 2020)

Starting to get back into drawing after a long hiatus. Here's my birb sona as a chick:


----------



## Aura330 (Dec 1, 2020)

Succulent said:


> Proudest art


Wait omg this is actually so helpful thank you!


----------



## ghammer (Dec 4, 2020)

Just finished this silly piece. What do you think?


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Dec 4, 2020)

Some of the recent icons I made, really proud of these ones!

My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/vilekeykeeper/





And one experimental one, tried working with a lasso for shading on this piece <3


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 6, 2020)

PhyloSallas said:


> I'm new to the boards, but I've had an FA account a while, despite neglecting it a bit. X3 here it is~
> 
> 
> System Error
> ...


shes cute


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 6, 2020)

some new Oc art i did


----------



## Tytysi (Dec 6, 2020)

Everyone has such amazing styles!! <3

Here's my most recent piece.


----------



## DeisoriBug (Dec 6, 2020)

Here is some recent art!  here's my page! https://www.furaffinity.net/user/deisoribug/


----------



## DeisoriBug (Dec 6, 2020)

sorry for the double post its not letting me edit the first D: technical difficulties b/c of bad internet


----------



## ittyspirit (Dec 8, 2020)

It's not furry related, but


----------



## leloli (Dec 10, 2020)

I'm new to the FA, I hope you like my work!https://www.furaffinity.net/user/leloli/


----------



## Succulent (Dec 10, 2020)

Just a few things I've drawn in the last couple of weeks


----------



## DexterDraws (Dec 10, 2020)

I post most of my art here: https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100024048010932


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 10, 2020)

This is what I feel my best piece to date:


----------



## ghammer (Dec 15, 2020)

Getting Along!

Did this short comic for fun!


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 15, 2020)

ghammer said:


> Getting Along!
> 
> Did this short comic for fun!



That looks like it would be good in a good gay romantic comedy tbh. Like one of those funny dream sequences.


----------



## ghammer (Dec 15, 2020)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> That looks like it would be good in a good gay romantic comedy tbh. Like one of those funny dream sequences.


Ha thanks! That was what I was going for. The bird, though exaggerated and squawky, is actually enjoying it.


----------



## Monster+ (Dec 18, 2020)

Most of my work are NSFW, so just take this WIP one with a grain of salt:





My FA link btw: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/monsterplus/


----------



## KitsuneRogue (Dec 18, 2020)

Here's some examples of some of my studies. Here's a link to my page. https://www.furaffinity.net/user/kitsunerogue/


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Dec 19, 2020)

I'm really happy with how my latest piece turned out. I like pushing myself a little more each time, and this one was no exception.
NSFW due to nudity: 



Spoiler: Link



Link goes to lingerie version. There is a nude version linked.








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## friskydingo (Dec 25, 2020)

I've made a pin up-ish style image of Zoey with some redesigns and I have to say, I'm very happy with how she turned out.

WARNING: She naked

Link only. Come give a fav if you like, but be careful. A lot of my art is dangerously kinky (lots of vore).



Spoiler: Image and link








Come give her a favorite if you like, but be careful looking around, my art gets dangerously kinky (lots of vore).


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Dec 25, 2020)

merry christmas


----------



## Jojer (Dec 29, 2020)

I finished my ref last week and I’m proud of it’s simplicity and style! Here’s the link to my FA submission as well: 








						Tylos 2021 by Jojer
					

I'm very proud of this. I hope it reads comprehensively while being simple. <3. . Edit: I decided to do some digging and Tylos’  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Dec 30, 2020)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


----------



## mangomango (Dec 31, 2020)

Just finished this tiny comic with my OCs!


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Dec 31, 2020)

My latest drawing!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Dec 31, 2020)

Most of the art on my FA is commissioned but I had to make some myself obviously for people to work from

My FA is https://www.furaffinity.net/user/biscuitsboy532/


----------



## Dront12 (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 3, 2021)




----------



## sushy (Jan 3, 2021)

Userpage of sushy -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Commissions:  open. Sushy, freelance illustrator and comic artist, Netherlands. nlfurs. . Find me elsewhere:. DeviantART(url) - Tumblr(u ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Alyx_0_0 (Jan 3, 2021)

Here's a little art I did about a heart given to the wrong people. It's traditional UwU




Spoiler: Too big


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 3, 2021)

Alyx_0_0 said:


> Here's a little art I did about a heart given to the wrong people. It's traditional UwU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's been a while since I've done traditional art but mine was quite similar, I remember. Most of it was for art class (dropped in Year 10/ age 15). I tried to do a David Bowie portrait once (around the time he died, oddly enough. Complete coincidence), but he turned out looking more like a guy a couple desks across from me. 

Actually bumped into that guy again recently, he's on my politics course.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 3, 2021)

Happy New Year!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 3, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> Happy New Year!
> View attachment 97858


Oooo we've got the same scarf


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 3, 2021)

I drew a fox alien


----------



## WildKitFox (Jan 4, 2021)

Hi, new to this thread! Haven't really spent much time around the forums here, but thought I'd check them out! Here is the most recent piece I've finished. It's of my wolf gladiator from a story I've been writing. You can check out a rough draft intro to his story on my FA if you are interested here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/39885668/

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 6, 2021)

Finally I finished drawing this guy.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 10, 2021)

A badass cyberpunk red panda assassin named Kage.


----------



## koha-chan (Jan 11, 2021)

Commission c:
full: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40081137/


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 11, 2021)

koha-chan said:


> Commission c:
> full: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40081137/



AS I LIVE AND BREATHE!!!

LUCI!!!  ❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤❤


----------



## HyperChibiAbsol (Jan 11, 2021)

My-Pride-Poster-final
					

Image My-Pride-Poster-final hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Nx147 (Jan 14, 2021)

oh i'm still learning


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 14, 2021)

just finished this one yesterday.


----------



## Dront12 (Jan 14, 2021)




----------



## Ogust_Kont (Jan 16, 2021)

My latest drawing!

My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ogustkont/


----------



## leloli (Jan 16, 2021)

Here is some of my art~
I`m really will be happy to see you in my FA page! 








						Userpage of leloli -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

SFW // NSFW . . ♡◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦♡. . you can call me lel oli . she/her | 21 y.o. | ♌ | freelance artist. . ART  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## ArabicaAnimations (Jan 17, 2021)

I lost my dutch angel dragon. He's floating off into space. This is what happens when you keep me up past midnight, I start doodling random things.


----------



## NorthAzure (Jan 17, 2021)

Hi! Thanks for the thread!

Here is a link to my FA and Instagram c:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 18, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40189136/

This is Rex Vadekar, a liger who is slightly smaller than Gilgamesh (another hero of mine) and has Martial Arts Intuition, mainly of tiger-style kung fu.

He is also a rival to Gilgamesh.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 19, 2021)




----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Jan 19, 2021)

sleepy kitty said:


> View attachment 99538View attachment 99539


The geography nerd inside me is screaming but otherwise I love it omg

I've always wanted to see the northern lights. Apparently they can be seen occasionally around my area but I've yet to see them. I love art of the night sky. I wanted to be an astronomer for years but physics h a r d (graduated high school with a C)


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 19, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40203961/

It might not be apparent from his facial expression, but he is really enjoying the feeling of vinyl encroaching tightly upon every inch of his body.


----------



## Vinfang (Jan 21, 2021)

A portrait of myself. This time showing perfectly straighten teeth. 
Side note: Braces are terrible, but they are doing a pretty effective job on my teeth.








						Userpage of poprocker566 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. F2U.BlackCandles Animator - 3D Modeler - Tattooist F2U.BlackCandles. wskull2 Check out my game wskull1. ✖->/TERRA VN(url)<-✖. OT ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 21, 2021)

My illustration of a midnight fox with a burning heart.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jan 21, 2021)

A warm, sunny creature to tide me over while I wish for spring


----------



## mangomango (Jan 21, 2021)

My OC Marrow going for a swim!








						Swimming by Chynx
					

Pretty much my first time painting anything like this, and I'm really happy with how it turned out! A dive with my OC Marrow!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 21, 2021)

Glossolalia said:


> View attachment 99691
> 
> A warm, sunny creature to tide me over while I wish for spring


Adorable!


----------



## Charleslr'93 (Jan 21, 2021)

leloli said:


> Here is some of my art~
> I`m really will be happy to see you in my FA page!
> 
> 
> ...


Cute!


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jan 21, 2021)

latest cover for my ongoing comic series(posted couple weeks ago bu meh)




and link to page








						Userpage of NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Toasty9399 (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## FaroraSF (Jan 23, 2021)

A flat coloured drawing of a not too friendly fox witch.





Link to page:








						Fox witch by FaroraSF
					

A magical fox a bit more on the creepy side, non shaded because I wanted to see what a flat coloured piece would look like.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 23, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40258109/

I drew a random wolfdog triathlete character. Nothing too fancy.

I notice that the fandom seems to be lacking art of male triathletes in speedos, so I might as well lend this to it.

All logos on the outfit belong to their respective owners.


----------



## TANG AXX (Jan 23, 2021)

mark & the bread man.  what do you think?


----------



## Glitter_Daddy (Jan 26, 2021)

Here is my latest illustration.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 27, 2021)

Shading practice


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 28, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> My illustration of a midnight fox with a burning heart.
> 
> View attachment 99668


This is very folkish art it's lovely.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jan 28, 2021)

Fallowfox said:


> This is very folkish art it's lovely.


Thank you, I'm glad you like it.


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jan 28, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jan 30, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40382070/

Oh, look! It's every furry's favorite wolf! It's about time I drew her, in her exquisite leotard-clad beauty.

I'm certain she's capable of performing this kind of evasive maneuver.

Lupe © Archie Comics
Art © me


----------



## IvoryAvian (Jan 31, 2021)

Feel free to browse my gallery, I have plenty of animal/fantasy adopts there: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/ivoryavian/

I‘m really proud of the way these dragons turned out!


----------



## alphienya (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been experiencing a lot of Pokemon brain rot lately so please bear with me




Spoiler: Art stuff


----------



## Stink Cloud (Jan 31, 2021)

I've been trying to make my character drawings more "cuter" for the past few weeks. Before all my stuff looked very dark and creepy lol. Maybe it's from the tutorials I've looked at.


----------



## Alaricat (Jan 31, 2021)

Here's something i finished up the other day!


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Feb 1, 2021)

I just finished up a piece that took me the better part of this month, mainly because I decided to try a whole bunch of new things all at once. New body types, new perspectives, new shading, etc. It is also NSFW. Link in spoiler.



Spoiler: Link



NSFW for sexual content and themes.
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40403011/


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 1, 2021)

Here’s one! She’s from my webcomic if anyone is interested!








						Better Off Sinful
					

A notorious hit-man named Jack is anonymously hired to protect Holly, a witty con-artist for a great deal of money. When all seems too easy, Jack finds him self with more than what he bargained for.




					m.webtoons.com


----------



## Astawolf (Feb 1, 2021)

Art for
My ongoing comic!








						Better Off Sinful
					

A notorious hit-man named Jack is anonymously hired to protect Holly, a witty con-artist for a great deal of money. When all seems too easy, Jack finds him self with more than what he bargained for.




					m.webtoons.com


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 1, 2021)

R E Ð Ł | N E​


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 1, 2021)

This is the best thing I've done on mobile. Just finished

Like it still sucks lmao but woooo progress







I wanted to do shadows and shading but they kept coming out weird so flat colour it is


----------



## FaroraSF (Feb 5, 2021)

Refined sketch of an anthro lion I made and was rather happy with.


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 5, 2021)

Finished my Dandy Lion (SFW)
I still want to turn the design into a shirt or screen print for fun, though I’m not sure how well the smudgy shading will convert to halftones for that. Either way I still love the pun.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 5, 2021)

'


----------



## WildKitFox (Feb 5, 2021)

Here is my latest work. He is my longtime favorite pathfinder rpg character, a kitsune sorcerer named Melrakki. He is an enchanter, so I sorta wanted to go over-the-top with his presentation. May have gotten a little carried away! I wanted to try to crank this one out quickly since I tend to be pretty slow, so it could use some refinement for sure. It's only on flat colors now, and I'll probably go back and try to work out shading and highlights. I'm also still pretty terrible at clothing, so that is likely going to be worked on some more for a final product...Let me know what you think!

Also, here is a link to the nude version: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40478629/


----------



## WildKitFox (Feb 5, 2021)

Lira Miraeta said:


> My illustration of a midnight fox with a burning heart.
> 
> View attachment 99668


Ooh, I like this


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 5, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40485672/

I felt like drawing Summer Saltimbankova, my Arcanine gymnast OC, today. This time, she's in action! =D


----------



## Saokymo (Feb 8, 2021)

Possum Editor does not like being in the spotlight (SFW)
I relate to your anxiety, Possum Editor. You just want to proofread and munch on ticks in peace.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 9, 2021)

My edgy angel boi. (Man)


----------



## JuniperW (Feb 10, 2021)

Just discovered a new style I love working in


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 10, 2021)

Some non-furry art from my dA page:


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 10, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Some non-furry art from my dA page:



Praise Papa Nurgle!


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 10, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Some non-furry art from my dA page:


Reminds me of Morrowind. Or Half Life.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Feb 10, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Reminds me of Morrowind. Or Half Life.


Half-life was some inspiration for the art yeah. I find the Xen world to be fascinating


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 10, 2021)

MadKiyo said:


> Half-life was some inspiration for the art yeah. I find the Xen world to be fascinating


Black Mesa's Xen is one of the most immersive setpieces I've ever seen in a game. The Gonarch was pant-shittingly terrifying. I remember being backed into a corner by it once and the fight or flight instincts were kicking in. I managed to run past it after stunning it with a grenade.


----------



## Aviagua (Feb 10, 2021)

Hi there! Here's a couple examples of my artwork, and there's a bunch more in my Fur Affinity gallery.









						Userpage of Aviagua -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Digital artist of the Canadian West Coast. Commissions are currently open, see here for more info:. . https://www.deviantart.com/aviagua ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## SKUNKELLE (Feb 12, 2021)

S'UP! This is a drawing of my Fursona! It's SFW, but a lot of my art is NSFW, so, be warned! Haha
My FA!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 13, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40615648/

August Wilder felt like participating in the biggest party on Earth. Everyone was amazed how well his samba dancing was. They were impressed with his costume, which he supposedly spent months crafting by himself. Their hearts nearly stopped when he started singing.

Everybody gangsta until the foreigner starts singing in fluent Portuguese.


----------



## cybermarmoset (Feb 14, 2021)

Nadiafur said:


> Relatable!
> 
> Here’s a thing I did of nadia at the lateside kind of recently:
> 
> ...


This is sooo so good! I really need to get into backgrounds! <3


----------



## Kuunsirpale (Feb 14, 2021)

Most recent art of my fursona Lyra


----------



## Sinilga (Feb 16, 2021)

I finished the commission with a charming character (´｡• ᵕ •｡`) ♡
My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sinilga/
Character owner: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/djpeatz


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 16, 2021)

I've been trying to figure out proportions and anatomy and all that 

Hands and feet are hard


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Feb 18, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/40683548/

An idea for a twist on the usual outfit of Master Tigress from Kung Fu Panda. I'd love to see her whoop ass in it.

Master Tigress © Dreamworks Animation
Art (c) Gushousekai195


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Feb 18, 2021)

This is still a WIP but I'm experimenting with lighting and watercolours in a piece with both my OCs. 

The trade off is that it's currently took me twice as long as my usual art does.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 18, 2021)

Not sure if I've shown this before or not, but this is perhaps one of my most ambitious pieces ever.


----------



## leloli (Feb 19, 2021)

Userpage of leloli -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

SFW // NSFW . . ♡◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦♡. . you can call me lel oli . she/her | 21 y.o. | ♌ | freelance artist. . ART  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## CrazyDragon (Feb 19, 2021)

This was a recent traditional commission I finished up! I recently purchased a screen tablet for myself so i'm dabbling back into the digital realm of art.


----------



## hologrammaton (Feb 20, 2021)

_"Renfield, what do you look like as a normal person thing?" 

_


----------



## Deathless (Feb 28, 2021)

Who wore it better?


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Feb 28, 2021)

I made Grief in Hero Forge.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 28, 2021)

This was the last one I completed (ish, might still modify it) as part of a form of practice.


----------



## Kailirian (Feb 28, 2021)

This was a commission I did recently


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 1, 2021)

Fallen angel guy, yes I'm aware one of the wings are not right.


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Mar 1, 2021)

From the "Stuff I drew way back in the 90's" collection.


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 4, 2021)

[F] Chidaruma.gif by poprocker566
					

[F] Chidaruma




					www.furaffinity.net
				



Chidaruma from Dorohedoro


----------



## Bard Fenrir (Mar 4, 2021)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Here you go! 

Right now I'm posting only on Twitter, feel free to follow me there! https://twitter.com/BardFenrir


----------



## Hipsteralbatros (Mar 4, 2021)

My most recent accomplishment. Just a quick little doodle thing heh.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 4, 2021)

Not finished


----------



## PalDreamer (Mar 5, 2021)

Gonna show my stuff again xd



Spoiler: Click













Spoiler: Click













Spoiler: Click













Spoiler: Click













Spoiler: Click


----------



## Hedax (Mar 8, 2021)

I'm so happy how this piece came out!


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Mar 8, 2021)

Just finished this one:


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Mar 8, 2021)

The finished piece for FayeBunny from the free art raffle I held last month.













						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 11, 2021)

I made this for a friend I made on Twitter. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1369876521603624962


----------



## Selianne (Mar 11, 2021)

Some of my recent drawings! I'm quite new to drawing furries so I'm still learning ; v ; My FA is Selianne.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 11, 2021)

Selianne said:


> Some of my recent drawings! I'm quite new to drawing furries so I'm still learning ; v ; My FA is Selianne.


Reminds me of @leloli


----------



## Selianne (Mar 11, 2021)

The_biscuits_532 said:


> Reminds me of @leloli


I see our way of drawing eyes is similiar! My inspiration is Grizz ^^


----------



## friskydingo (Mar 12, 2021)

It's been almost two weeks since I posted something, so I decided to do some Loona fan art real quick. 


The submission page is here if you want to fave and get the high res download, but be careful. I'm dangerously kinky. My gallery is filled with vore, including a vore version of this.


----------



## Succulent (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## pingpong99 (Mar 12, 2021)

latest thing i did of my sona : D


----------



## Vinfang (Mar 12, 2021)

[G] 200 Watch Goal by poprocker566
					

Here is South_Syde_Dobie cosplaying as Azrael from BlazBlue.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Celeste~ (Mar 13, 2021)

Last three commissions I finished!


----------



## misterkusaka (Mar 15, 2021)

My latest drawing


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 15, 2021)

Dakimakura commission I finished that is cropped for obvious reasons.


----------



## Succulent (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Kuuro (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Mar 17, 2021)

happy st Patrick's day













						St Patties Day 2021 by NIGHTMAREw0lf
					

eat ,drink, and be merry it is st Patrick's day, and today i have Simone the ninetails bringing everyone a cold drink, make sure yo ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## leloli (Mar 19, 2021)

That's what I'm proud of!











						[]  &  by leloli
					

Finished YCH . for ItsBurgerKitty




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Sinilga (Mar 20, 2021)

I decided to draw a portrait of my character ♡
My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sinilga/


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## Succulent (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## vagasc (Mar 20, 2021)

View attachment 105224





I have to scale down some of pics because the were too big.


----------



## Bababooey (Mar 21, 2021)

This could've been better but meh. lol


----------



## Succulent (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Mar 24, 2021)

Terry in action by StrayCat-Terry
					

"When you can handle it easily no more, there're always other options.... Just keep calm.". . ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ ㅡ. Meowies! ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Filtered, yeah.. Just in case.. There's nothing crazy though!

And it's my sona UwU


----------



## leloli (Mar 25, 2021)

My new OC~








						by leloli
					

. My new OC~. I can't think of a name for him, suggest options in the comments please >w<"




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## hologrammaton (Mar 27, 2021)

_i'm already ｌaｔｅ for the 『TEA PARTY』_​_
so you may as well
_
_follow me into the __dark


_​


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 31, 2021)

Celeste~ said:


> View attachment 104470
> 
> View attachment 104472
> 
> ...


Oh wow these are amazing!!


----------



## Egg Squid Frog System (Mar 31, 2021)

:3


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 31, 2021)

I did my secondary OC in a suit. 

I really need to figure out backgrounds. Also I probably should have done more floof

Otherwise pretty happy with it. I mainly used this as a practise for shading and it came out pretty good in that regard, imo.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Mar 31, 2021)

Festor wants to give you all a hug.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Apr 4, 2021)

because its Easter


----------



## spoonful-of-jam (Apr 5, 2021)

I know there are a lot of Loona fans on here, so I just wanted to share my most recent artwork of her.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 8, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41389358/

Another one of aelius's characters that I love so very much. This is Vera Blade, a sultry and seductive snow leopard serving as sniper and spy for the R-Force with the codename "Mirage." I felt like drawing her in a bow stance; after all, her equivalent martial art is kung fu.

I also drew her in what might be her training outfit. I totally approve of how a leotard is part of it. I've never seen it drawn in color so I went with whatever colors I thought the various parts of it might have.

I love how she always has a smile on her face.

Mirage © aelius
Art © me


----------



## TemetNosce88 (Apr 9, 2021)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Raffle win for Pomorek from a few months ago (thanks again for your patience!) of his oryx Aleksandra.


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 9, 2021)

An attempt at extreme perspective and shading and highlights. I'd say it's probably one of my weakest areas in digital art, or at least, one of the most intimidating areas for me.

The character is based on my fennec wildfire druid, Sol. There is also a nude version here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41033108/

Lemme know what you think!


----------



## TR273 (Apr 9, 2021)

Done for a 'Draw this in your style!' challenge.


----------



## leloli (Apr 10, 2021)

~ by leloli
					

I missed the summer, so I drew my fursona enjoying the summer sun~




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 11, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41425100/

Sometimes, Manifesto derives pleasure from simply being comfortable in his own skins. Feeling the sturdiness of his own muscles, being aware of the limber range or motion in his limbs, and sensing the gentle cradle of luxurious spandex. All were a gift thanks to the timely awakening of his imaginative powers.

Murrrrrrrrrr....


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 11, 2021)

Part of an art trade with @sleepy kitty

Im really proud of the shading on it. I'm doing another trade at the moment - I hope it turns out as good!


----------



## Ampelos (Apr 11, 2021)

Here is a recent gift of my friend’s protogen


----------



## VrostWolf (Apr 14, 2021)

Hello I'm new in here!
Here's my latest artwork.
Let me know what you think 

I am open for commissions. Please feel free to ask.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 15, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41484087/

When Manifesto is playing Smash with fellow supers and sees Lucas's Strong Up move.

Adoptive Muscle Memory in action!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 16, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41495329/

_The World's Longest Inflatable Obstacle Course (named “The Beast”) was in town and August did not miss the chance to have some fun and get some exercise as well. Donning a so-called "extreme" outfit, he maneuvers through the course with the grace of a master traceur, hoping to reach the end as quickly as possible. He feels like a contestant on a sports game show from the 90s long gone.

Civilians who are familiar with August remain baffled about how he suddenly became so agile. They especially wonder if certain parts of his outfit are actually necessary._

I've recently developed a kink for harnesses. O^_^O


----------



## Yinyue (Apr 16, 2021)

Is this where I cum to show off? Sum more variants in the gallery https://www.furaffinity.net/user/yinyue.art/.


----------



## hologrammaton (Apr 18, 2021)

pop goes the guifrog


----------



## JAIBAA (Apr 19, 2021)

last thing i did


----------



## WildKitFox (Apr 19, 2021)

Hey everyone! This is an NSFW drawing I did of two of my characters a couple of months back that I decided to give a background to. Check it out if you are interested, I'd love to hear what you think!

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41520880/


----------



## alphienya (Apr 28, 2021)

I redraw this dude's ref so much that it's low-key hilarious


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 28, 2021)

My newest OC. They're a Red Ruffed Lemur!


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Apr 28, 2021)

I posted this in the work in progress thread but may as well post it here too.


----------



## deleted (Apr 28, 2021)

sorry for the low quality, the full image (and description) is on my *furaffinity page*


----------



## Saokymo (Apr 28, 2021)

Trying out a different semi-lineless style.


----------



## 2DFIEND (May 5, 2021)

recently made this free to use base!! ;oo



download link available here!


----------



## queen_samara (May 6, 2021)

Mine :3

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1390248070202462209


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 8, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41800922/

August Wilder getting some enjoyable exercise in the hot summer sun. Who needs a treadmill when you have mad capoeira skills?

Other civilians are still baffled how he suddenly became so athletic and agile.


----------



## faancy (May 8, 2021)

i'm a new fa user trying to get out there more^_^; thanks for checking it out
here's my fa<3


----------



## Dreammaker33 (May 8, 2021)

This is a prototype of a sticker, I did a few years ago.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (May 8, 2021)

Beeper


----------



## AgataM. (May 14, 2021)

My pixel art!
❤I love pixels very much❤
And I like to animate them
╰(*´︶`*)╯

booooop





​


----------



## Ampelos (May 14, 2021)

Here’s my most recent!


----------



## Saokymo (May 17, 2021)

Made a watercolor portrait for a friend, honoring their grandmother who passed away last year. Gonna mat it and frame it next, so they can give it to their dad as a birthday present.


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (May 17, 2021)

It's been a couple years, but this is still my favorite pixel art piece.





If anyone wants to check out my gallery it's over here.


----------



## TR273 (May 18, 2021)

A bit of traditional art for a 'Draw this in your style.'


----------



## Irsibil (May 19, 2021)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Hi! Here is my fa: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/irsibil/
I will be happy if any of it pleases you


----------



## vv0ltz (May 19, 2021)

Made drawing of my fursona for agender pride day

**gives you no gender**


----------



## Selianne (May 20, 2021)

I decided to practice painting! I really like this style when I draw humans so I thought it would be a good idea to try it with furries as well.


----------



## sushy (May 20, 2021)

A commission I recently uploaded:


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 21, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/41982482/

About time I drew a character of heroicswordsman23's other than Starshard, eh? This here is Zipline, a larcenous raccoon who was apparently inspired by Sly Cooper. But this guy uses a grappling gun instead of a cane. I felt like drawing him demonstrating the badass "Feral/Shadow Pounce" ability from the Sly Cooper franchise.

I wonder if he too is often pursued by a police officer vixen whom he is secretly in love with. XD

Zipline © heroicswordsman23
Art © me


----------



## Darknessis (May 22, 2021)

_Well, for now, a chanterelle.)  _














						stars inside you by Darknessis
					

for the wonderful fox from space <З




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## leloli (May 22, 2021)

&  by leloli
					

No one bought this YCH for a long time and I wanted to draw my characters on it so much that I couldn't resist doing it!~. Lelo wit ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## lemonpizza (May 27, 2021)

I'm new on FA so I'd like to share with you my art ;u; 

Akanta Design by LemonPizza


----------



## BareJim (May 28, 2021)

__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				




First thing I've drawn in a while! It's my BearJim! Did it with a ballpoint pen, one of my favorite things to doodle with for some reason! <3


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (May 28, 2021)

Daughter and Mommy by StrayCat-Terry
					

Just a quick imagery flashing by my brain, and I couldn't let it flee!. . Now, a quick doodle! Quality not assured~ UwU. . (And why ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Well, why not try some animal arts for once in a long while? Here's my fresh doodle! UwU


----------



## Bababooey (May 28, 2021)

Here's a mix of trade, commission, and personal art!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 28, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42082462/

Have any of you here heard of the variant of gymnastics known as Aerobic Gymnastics?

I haven't seen any art of this sexy and badass sport anywhere in the fandom so I had to create it myself.

The pose in this pic was actually inspired by one of a few images I saw a very long time ago. They were rather pleasant to look at. But now, I can't find those images anywhere, but I still have a decently clear image of the poses and even the leotard designs.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 28, 2021)

My best recent picture.


----------



## Lioedevon427 (May 28, 2021)

here’s something I did around January UwU


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 29, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42095303/

Another aerobic gymnast. Interesting coloration for a fox, eh?


----------



## BareJim (May 29, 2021)

Gushousekai195 said:


> https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42095303/
> 
> Another aerobic gymnast. Interesting coloration for a fox, eh?


Dude, aerobic gymnastics are cool! Looks like a great way to learn anatomy too. O:

Here's some fanart I did of one of my favorite video games! TTwTT My Valentine <3


----------



## Selianne (May 30, 2021)

I made my first furry ych! 








						ych - neuholt (sfw) by Selianne
					

My first furry ych finished! I was a bit nervous because I draw more humans than anthros but in the end I'm quite happy with the re ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 30, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42110698/

Yet another aerobic gymnast. This is the last one I'm doing... for now.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (May 30, 2021)

An updated version of a character I've made back in 2017, her name is Wu.


----------



## Ahcoulu (May 31, 2021)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 31, 2021)

i like protogens


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 31, 2021)




----------



## Toasty9399 (May 31, 2021)

punch punch


----------



## Toasty9399 (May 31, 2021)

one that is actually completed


----------



## Darknessis (Jun 1, 2021)

_✧ Finally I was able to finish it!!)_


----------



## leloli (Jun 1, 2021)

[TR]  by leloli
					

Cute fursona Rinne for the art trade with amazing Rikori >w<




					www.furaffinity.net
				




My part of the art trade!~


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Jun 3, 2021)

most recent addition that's not one of the many pages to my comic series, it is related to it though












						Userpage of NIGHTMAREw0lf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## NorthernRed (Jun 7, 2021)

Hi, I just finished a lot of canine stuff which will be available as daily posts on my patreon, or on my gumroad ^^


https://imgur.com/LQ6NiNk


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jun 7, 2021)

Spoiler








Welp, not furry nor furry. But yeah, my most recent art! =UwU=


----------



## Lenago (Jun 7, 2021)

Here is a concept art for a demon character i made a while back: Moldare


----------



## Selianne (Jun 8, 2021)

My new adopt uwu


----------



## SpriteIsFurry (Jun 8, 2021)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 16, 2021)

Here is my horrible art drawn with a mouse in Medibang. xD This is why I prefer to commission artists to draw my characters for me. This is a new character and I made him to be more anthro than the rest of my humanoid cast. I haven't given him a name yet and the only information I have come up so far with is that he is a faun and he loves nature. *shrug*


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 16, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42369778/

_"Tolston! You've been holding that position for hours now! I think it's time to give your core a rest!"_

Emerald Blaze felt like demonstrating his incredible upper body strength by performing a "human flag" or in this case, an "anthro flag." He's going for a world record, though he's surely not going into the record books. His identity is public knowledge after all.

Emerald Blaze © heroicswordsman23
Art © me


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 18, 2021)

Medibang and mouse. I wanted to draw my cute faun again even though my drawings are trash. xD The two drawings I have posted this far are the first pieces of art I have made since 2008. I stopped drawing that year because it was just not fun anymore and I regret doing so. I'm 32 and a baby can make better art. xD Aaaaaaaa


----------



## KibaTheWolf (Jun 18, 2021)

Here's some more recent stuff by me


----------



## aralsheart (Jun 19, 2021)

I have two major styles: that painted style and the other faded one)












__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				







__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## lantan_loy (Jun 19, 2021)

Hey! I'm new on FA, so I will be glad to join the community
That was one of my latest arts (a comission)
Don't know exactly if I can put here my profile but I will be happy if someone will visit it


----------



## PomNoodles (Jun 19, 2021)

Some one hour sketches I have done today! I’m finally getting back into drawing



Spoiler: Click for art


----------



## Seyliev3 (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## BurritoFart (Jun 22, 2021)

Most of my stuff is NSFW
www.furaffinity.net/user/burritofart/


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 23, 2021)

An older drawing I made, along with adding a few modern touches recently


----------



## Happy merman (Jun 26, 2021)

I tried drawing my (nameless ) faun again and this time I remembered to include his freckles. I had to rely a lot on the trackpad as my mouse has started to glitch out.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 26, 2021)

This was an art trade, but I've think I did very well with it all things considered.


----------



## FrozenBuns (Jun 30, 2021)

I just finished this! I feel like it's not too great. But I put a lot of effort into it, and it took like all of my artistic knowledge to make.

Oh, and my FA. I'm taking a few requests to help myself improve if anyone's interested!


----------



## Darknessis (Jul 2, 2021)

completed the work for the competition 
there was a reason to start working with the background, hurray


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 8, 2021)

I bought new markers!


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jul 8, 2021)

I've been working on a larger robot character sheet, but I got sidetracked and doodled myself a 'sona instead.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jul 8, 2021)

Tyrenous being an evil CHAD.


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 8, 2021)

Here's some icon commissions I did.


----------



## TheCynicalViet (Jul 11, 2021)

It's a bit NSFW just because it has some artistic nudity so here's the FA link just to be safe: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/42718261/


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 11, 2021)

[C] Combo #016 by poprocker566
					

The fursona belongs to https://www.deviantart.com/vermx




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 12, 2021)

I drew my avatar in Aseprite. I'm super proud of the way it turned out! owo


----------



## WolfieHunnie (Jul 12, 2021)

Here's a more detailed bust shot of my 'sona. This one took me about an hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2021)

The first digital drawing I did of my sona, a prototype version of him.


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 12, 2021)

Could not post it here because of how large the image is so here is link.








						Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> Could not post it here because of how large the image is so here is link.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome scythe


----------



## Lexiand (Jul 12, 2021)

Nexus Cabler said:


> Awesome scythe


it's actually a pickaxe. XD


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2021)

Lexiand said:


> it's actually a pickaxe. XD


*awkwardly crawls under a nearby rock and dies*


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 13, 2021)

I finally drew my furson.


----------



## koha-chan (Jul 14, 2021)

commission c:
more artworks on my profile ;w;








						Userpage of kohakuasato -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

◆Nana◆Female◆march 6◆. . ART STATUS. Commission: OPEN. Art Trade: CLOSED. Request: CLOSED.. . Support me on Boosty . . Boostyto. . http ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Darknessis (Jul 14, 2021)

Just graduated.)


----------



## vv0ltz (Jul 16, 2021)

Commission for @/Queen_Vee7 on Twitter


----------



## Pompadork (Jul 16, 2021)

Me showing everyone baby’s first ref sheet like it’s a wallet photo of my kid

It’s not perfect, I’m def not used to drawing furrys but he is my baby


----------



## idkthough120 (Jul 16, 2021)

I... I don't even know if I showed my art here once... but now.. uhh... 
it sorta varies.. depending if I'm motivated.....


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 16, 2021)

Some recent commissions.


----------



## TokoDoggo (Jul 17, 2021)

Currently working on this :3


----------



## Maverick. (Jul 17, 2021)

I was wondering what I could do to make this better if yall had any ideas? I'd add fluff but(t) I suck at it


----------



## MoonlitEsau (Jul 17, 2021)

Maverick. said:


> View attachment 116404 I was wondering what I could do to make this better if yall had any ideas? I'd add fluff but(t) I suck at it


The horns and the ears are positioned sorta weirdly, makes the horns look like they're floating off the head rather than attached. Other than that, I think it looks very cute! (^人^)


----------



## Maverick. (Jul 17, 2021)

CrimsonKing3317 said:


> The horns and the ears are positioned sorta weirdly, makes the horns look like they're floating off the head rather than attached. Other than that, I think it looks very cute! (^人^)


Thanks for the advice!! I need to do these more often. -w-


----------



## Vinfang (Jul 17, 2021)

I am developing a game / VN. Here are 2 of my concept arts. 









						/TERRA by vinfang
					

Monster themed VN




					vinfang.itch.io


----------



## the sleepiest kitty (Jul 17, 2021)

Newest art of my fursonas


----------



## leloli (Jul 18, 2021)

My last big art >w<
Here is some NSFW versions of this art: https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/leloli/


----------



## xystential (Jul 18, 2021)

Did this chicky a few days ago! I’m brand new here and have never sold art for real money before (only virtual currency in avatar games ) so I have no clue what to price something like this at! Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Mellydrop (Jul 19, 2021)

Everyone's art is so cute and lovely!


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2021)

Vinfang said:


> I am developing a game / VN. Here are 2 of my concept arts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
This caught my attention.
Tell me more about your game.


----------



## MainHammond (Jul 19, 2021)

Well, I've been kinda busy applying for another job and learning Unreal Engine 4.
This is my latest post.


----------



## MoonlitEsau (Jul 20, 2021)

Didn't get any attention anywhere else, so might as well post it here



Pretty happy with it


----------



## WhiteR_artist (Jul 21, 2021)

Вот ссылка на мою страницу FurAffinity! Пожалуйста, посмотрите мое искусство!


----------



## Morovoi (Jul 22, 2021)

The freshest of my works~


----------



## NebulaPup (Jul 22, 2021)

Hi there!
Thanks so much for the opportunity!  mine are nsfw unfortunately but here’s my FA! https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nebula.pup/


----------



## 0SilkWorm0 (Jul 29, 2021)

Hello! A recent piece I drew. Im new here so, nice to meet you! ^^ 



https://imgur.com/xvztYvW


I'm also new on FA so my prfile is a bit empty :_) I hope I can fill it with art soon x3 https://www.furaffinity.net/user/0silkworm0/


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 29, 2021)

NebulaPup said:


> Hi there!
> Thanks so much for the opportunity!  mine are nsfw unfortunately but here’s my FA! https://www.furaffinity.net/user/nebula.pup/


Nice work!


----------



## Bababooey (Jul 29, 2021)

Quick and kinda messy.


----------



## leloli (Aug 1, 2021)

[]  by leloli
					

Finished YCH. for BindMe. character`s owner Pyyr




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## NebulaPup (Aug 2, 2021)

Chomby said:


> Nice work!


Oh wow thank you so much! That means a lot! <3 <3 />.<\


----------



## tuxedo_fish (Aug 3, 2021)

Technically just a reference/traceover model that I slapped some color on, but I liked it enough to save a few standalone renders. So I guess it counts.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Aug 3, 2021)

Been experimenting with shading, colour pallettes and backgrounds


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 5, 2021)

I'm sorry.




(I'm not sorry.)​


----------



## PloufPuff (Aug 10, 2021)

Hey guys!!! I love drawing Pokemon so here is some that I have done!! Check it out and let me know what you think!!!

My FA is here:https://www.furaffinity.net/user/ploufpuff/


----------



## FlopFlopps (Aug 14, 2021)

Here's a link to my fa account. Please take a look at my work! I have tried very hard and will gladly welcome any response









						Userpage of FlopFlopps -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

»｡｡>⚝. bluecrystal .⚝ <｡｡«. .  Welcome to my page!. PinkTabletPen Thank you for the fav, watch and comment! PinkTabletPen. 8bits ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Selianne (Aug 17, 2021)

My newest drawing!








						homewrecker by Selianne
					

They call me homewrecker, homewrecker. I’m only happy when i’m on the run. They call me homewrecker, homewrecker. I broke a million hear ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Lyrule (Aug 18, 2021)

Latest project. Was more of an experimentation piece, wanted to try a painted style. Also couldn't upload the original file since it was too large of a file size, oops. >-<









						[P] Final Fight [1/2] by Lyrule
					

Wanted to try out a new style along with wanting to do a cinematic. Had fun doing this! 1 of 2.




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## leloli (Aug 18, 2021)

by leloli
					

more more glitter >w<




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Snipsy (Aug 19, 2021)

Here is mine! I have been a freelancer for a while and am apprenticing in my dream career of tattooing atm. But during lockdown I finally decided to commit to making furry specific artworks  



Spoiler: Large image


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 15, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43576984/

_"This outfit draws inspiration from a TV series from long ago. It wasn't treated well and did not last very long. But, there are people out there who are still mourning it and yearn for its return. I decided to wear it in my own colors to honor it. Those "furries" are going to swoon over me while I'm wearing this."_

It's about time you saw something of this caliber from me, eh?


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Sep 15, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/43657812/

Chadwick Vale and his sweetheart Faith McKinley have been through a lot. Way more than you could ever imagine or bear to experience yourself. Yet, in the very end, they still had each other; and they would have each other for all time.

Chadwick Vale & Faith McKinley © SLavedog554 AKA Sansenite
Art © me


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Sep 15, 2021)

__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net
				



here you go.


----------



## Lenago (Sep 17, 2021)

This was a practice sketch i made yesterday


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Sep 17, 2021)




----------



## thecrackedwitch (Sep 17, 2021)

New here! 
Haven't posted anything in awhile but posting more super soon! 

FA page


----------



## Punkedsolar (Sep 18, 2021)

Working on something I hope will become a mini comic - just need to have enough energy between farm, job, and family to do art for myself:


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Sep 18, 2021)

One of my most recent sketch pages! Just a bunch of kitties


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Sep 19, 2021)

My most recent pieces that I have done whilst FAF was offline, more infomation on my art thread or via links.



Spoiler: Lyall Halfbody



View attachment 119463











						Lyall by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						Lyall [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Welp, after rolling around in fresh ideas and some vibes and feelings, I decided to try and work through some ideas for a new character. ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				






Spoiler: Lyall Fullbody



View attachment 119464











						Lyall Fullbody by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						Lyall Fullbody [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I'd go another step further and take the original bust I did of Lyall and expand it to a full body! It also served  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				






Spoiler: Grumpy Cat



View attachment 119465











						Grumpy Cat by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				












						Grumpy Cat by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I'd try something different and a little bit funny to boot. Namely my first attempt at a feline, and an increasing  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## PrincessSeaDrgon (Sep 19, 2021)

Can we show off commissions (drawn by other people) here too?


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 19, 2021)

I finally made something. It's been a while. This is my orca dude I've had forever yet he still doesn't have a name. At least now he has a complete art piece. lol
*Name ideas are appreciated btw.*
Edit: People think he's a shark.
*

*​


----------



## Attaman (Sep 19, 2021)

An image from a little over half a decade ago that I don't feel too bad sharing. I really should get back to practicing / sketching things out in my free time.


----------



## Kenadragon (Sep 20, 2021)

My FA I have a lot of digital art, but lately I've been doing more sculpture and pottery. I'm going to be at PAWCon this year as a vendor!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Oct 1, 2021)

Halloween is coming.


----------



## miss_samychan (Oct 1, 2021)

I did these three today.
Kain is my character, the others were free requests. Feedback is very welcome, I'm just working on getting better to do *commissions!


----------



## Selianne (Oct 2, 2021)

I'm taking part in Gristober – inktober organised by Lord_Gris on instagram!


----------



## SilverVic89 (Oct 3, 2021)

> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/silvervic89/


I would like to join. I have been inspired lately.


----------



## KatePate (Oct 3, 2021)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


beach time! 


and my FA if you wanna see 








						Userpage of KatePate -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

19y  ENTP/INTP Rabbit she/her  sometimes. For business inquiries DM me! Twitter:katepatecreates




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Punkedsolar (Oct 3, 2021)

Working a bit on my bunny character - she's tall and thin.  The guy behind her is a member of the same race.

Not as cute as most work here, but I like her.


----------



## rexrush17 (Oct 4, 2021)

hey hey.. lmk what you think. I'm new on this forum. Sorry for the watermark in advance, but i put a lot of work in this and just can't post this without some type of 'signature' lol.

Cheers, Rex.


----------



## Selianne (Oct 5, 2021)

Next two drawings for inktober – dripping and coffin.


----------



## BerasWorld (Oct 5, 2021)

This is actually my first 100% not traced or copied digital art drawing. When I first got into the fandom, I copied someone else's character and repainted it. I didn't see the issue really until I started to actually learn how to make art myself. So I deleted the character and I am trying to find any remaining shreds of her and remove them from old accounts also. I wish I could apologize to the artist, but I don't even know who they are. Anyways I accidentally wiped the USB drive I had the structure and base layers of this sona on. So instead of continuing working on it, I decided to stop and move on to other species as I continue to learn how to make art. I am hoping to continue to develop my skills and maybe do commissions at some point.


----------



## Finn ^w^ (Oct 5, 2021)

i got bored, so i asked a friend for ideas and they said draw a dog plushie, so i did exactly that


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Oct 6, 2021)

I draw different outfits for the challenge, this one seems to me to be especially successful.))


----------



## leloli (Oct 13, 2021)

by leloli
					

I've finally finished drawing this girl! . It's getting colder, and I'm going to miss summer again...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Sm0keyxxx (Oct 16, 2021)

Hello
FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sm0keyxxx/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/Sm0keyXxx
DA: https://www.deviantart.com/


----------



## SneakyKit (Oct 16, 2021)

New to FA. Hope ya'll like, this is a new kind of art for me and I'm definitely doing more.
My FA
My Twitter


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Oct 17, 2021)

Ayyy ACNH updates hype! I love Petri so much


----------



## Stink Cloud (Oct 18, 2021)

Star Chad


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Oct 20, 2021)




----------



## JunimoPal (Oct 21, 2021)

Here's some of the stuff I've made recently! 

FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/junimopal/
Twitter: https://twitter.com/JunimoPal
Comm info: https://junos-art.carrd.co/#


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Oct 21, 2021)

Just finished this one today!
(Edited to reduce image size)


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 24, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44310792/

Summer begins her routine on the balance beam with a shoulder-stand mount. A very rare but very pleasant maneuver indeed.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 25, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44325856/

_80s Night had come to the club, bringing back the rad for younger generations. Austin Wilder got the wonderful idea to dress up like an aerobics honey, legwarmers and all. She had the body tone and the moves; her legs were made for kicking higher than the head and now it was time._

Sometimes, being a girl can be too much fun.


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 25, 2021)

A reference sheet commission I just finished. It's censored with chocolate bars because ya know...


----------



## ArtGirl205 (Oct 26, 2021)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Hyacinth Macaw, done on canvas with pastel pencils


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 27, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44356847/

I've been feeling like drawing Summer lately. After all, she is pretty much the only Arcanine gymnast out there.

So, here she is demonstrating an off axis twist jump (also called a "cork"). It's not a move you see in women's gymnastics a lot. If not at all.


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Oct 27, 2021)

just because Halloween is so close





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44356701/ link to Fa account


----------



## FrotPrince (Oct 27, 2021)

Nadiafur said:


> Relatable!
> 
> Here’s a thing I did of nadia at the lateside kind of recently:
> 
> ...


Wow, I really love the style of this! The quality is so painterly and dreamy.


----------



## FrotPrince (Oct 27, 2021)

SneakyKit said:


> New to FA. Hope ya'll like, this is a new kind of art for me and I'm definitely doing more.
> My FA
> My Twitter
> View attachment 121054View attachment 121053
> View attachment 121102


I love this! The first piece is my favorite, he's such a long boy!


----------



## Vinfang (Oct 28, 2021)

I have made a short 8-frame animation for a new member of my family.








						[A] Vinfang X Damus.gif by poprocker566
					

The story goes like this, I have adopted a 3 month ago puppy from a shelter.. . About Damus:. The pup is a lazy and trusting fella. His  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 28, 2021)

Another commission censored with a chocolate bar:


----------



## Yudran (Oct 29, 2021)

Here is the last piece I've just posted on my gallery. A werebat I made a few months ago, it kinda fits with the spookiness of October and Halloween!


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Oct 29, 2021)

Probably the only recent work that can be posted here


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 29, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44382572/

Austen Wilder wearing a swimsuit she bought online (supposedly) to the beach. It fits and describes her perfectly. <3


----------



## Bababooey (Oct 29, 2021)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 30, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44396381/

I seem to be in an Austen Wilder mood right now.

Here we have her getting her Zumba groove on, and dressed appropriately for the activity.

Also, look at me. I'm drawing a female furry in a bikini. Though it's comparatively modest compared to the usual bikinis you see on women. This one is more like bunhuggers for track and field.

See my artwork here


----------



## Shydeis (Oct 31, 2021)

A finished piece from some time ago but I like this one :3








						Finished YCH 4/4 by Shydeis
					

Finished YCH for Foxblackfang. If you're interested to get this one, just send me a note!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## reahna (Nov 1, 2021)

my latest painting featuring my newest OC c:





__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Nov 2, 2021)




----------



## Slaynoir (Nov 3, 2021)

More than happy to share some of my art! <3


----------



## attietheotter (Nov 5, 2021)

I just got back into doing furries so I did a few peeps on the forums!


----------



## SkadiiArt (Nov 5, 2021)

This is the only recent anthro drawing I have that isn't NSFW! Got more at FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/skadiiart/


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 5, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44494611/

Here we have Summer performing an uneven bars routine... all while soaking wet! She seems to be enjoying the crowd's reception of the act.


----------



## Mikuscreations (Nov 5, 2021)

Definently one of my pieces I'm most proud of ah <3 I've been so motivated to make art it's been awesome! // https://www.furaffinity.net/user/mikuscreations/


----------



## Lenago (Nov 5, 2021)




----------



## CoffeeCat_ (Nov 6, 2021)




----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 6, 2021)

Faces


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 6, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44507301/

If 


 Aelius's fursona can do cliff diving, his female self Aloe can possibly do it, too. So here she is, calmly leaping from high up, curling into a pike position, and tumbling toward the inviting plane of the water below.

You don't see many high diving furs in this fandom. We need more. These kinds of water sports should be depicted more often in furry art.

Aloe © 


 aelius
Art © me


----------



## Yudran (Nov 7, 2021)

A picture I did for a Huion contest last year.


----------



## zi0808 (Nov 9, 2021)

Dunno 3D Arts count. I also do plain old 2d digital artworks too.






Spoiler: MUSCLES





















I forgot the forum exists for a while.

*Fair warning though, *_*My page is full of NSFW.*_









						Userpage of zi0808 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

JADE "JACKY" KIM. South Korea | Professional Software/Game Developer | 2D & 3D Artist | Bi, Top. I draw and sculpt tiddies ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## VileKeyKeeper (Nov 10, 2021)

Getting accustomed to new brushes with catto doodles x3 And a bonus cute deer as well ^^


----------



## FrotPrince (Nov 10, 2021)

I've got a shibe lady adoptable (still available Here ), my SO's lovely opossum fursona with my unfinished Raccoon one, a couple versions of my SO's not-deer son, Laurent, aaand... some fanart of a vocalist I really love.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 10, 2021)

Here are some Halloween costume pics I made for a friend.


----------



## Punk_M0nitor (Nov 12, 2021)

Can I get an F for the quality because of how many times I had to resize this to fit the forum's image size parameters? Grrr bark bark bark

Sure hope this random human in the furry thread doesn't look too out-of-place


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 17, 2021)

Not even close to final, but working on a character.


----------



## Morovoi (Nov 18, 2021)

Dandelions that live in tall grass. 
I think it's worth portraying them without wool. It will be quite creepy and cool ;w;


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Nov 18, 2021)

Morovoi said:


> Dandelions that live in tall grass.
> I think it's worth portraying them without wool. It will be quite creepy and cool ;w;
> 
> View attachment 122604


Wow, I really like your style.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 18, 2021)

@Morovoi very interesting!


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 19, 2021)

More art of Austen Wilder doing Zumba.





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44695498/


----------



## Darknessis (Nov 20, 2021)




----------



## VinceDots (Nov 20, 2021)

Some Peridot Fanart



Spoiler: Mid nudity


----------



## TokeiTime (Nov 21, 2021)

Technically a commission, but it's one of my favorite ones I've done all the way!


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## Kol-dia (Nov 23, 2021)

Scorpion by Kol-dia
					

My art




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Willow the Wolf (Nov 23, 2021)

I mostly make badges! Here's my FA, even though I don't have much posted there at the moment: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/willowisworking/

U h h h. I would upload the images here but apparently they're too large B]


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 23, 2021)

A feral-flavored Roy.


----------



## Lumineer (Nov 23, 2021)

PrincessCassiopeia said:


> wow so many talent here <3
> i'm more comics/traditionnal artist


Ok I love this-


----------



## Dustwalker-System (Nov 23, 2021)

A lot of our art is on huge canvases so we don't want to spam/lag anyone's computer.
Here's a link.









						Dustwalker-System User Profile | DeviantArt
					

Check out Dustwalker-System's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com


----------



## Arlethallan (Nov 24, 2021)

here's some stuff I made today!


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 25, 2021)

I promise I'm not posting cropped hardcore shit. They're covered where it counts, but it's still risque for this forum.
Anyway, faces.


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Nov 25, 2021)

I made this other day to limited media that I used. lol 
Just see how fast can finish something, call her パステルモモ (Pastel Peach). ^^
The post is here. :3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Nov 27, 2021)

August Wilder found a friend to have a roda with! He belongs to Heroicswordsman23





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44807954/


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2021)

Fat, strong, short guy


----------



## pilgrimfromoblivion (Nov 30, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> Fat, strong, short guy
> View attachment 123386


Thiccness.


----------



## BadRoy (Nov 30, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> I promise I'm not posting cropped hardcore shit. They're covered where it counts, but it's still risque for this forum.
> Anyway, faces.
> 
> View attachment 123073View attachment 123074
> View attachment 123075


So you _are_ XO Pachi! Thank you for you Absa service (and everything else). GOAT goat.


----------



## Judge Spear (Nov 30, 2021)

BadRoy said:


> So you _are_ XO Pachi! Thank you for you Absa service (and everything else). GOAT goat.


I didn't think those were that prolific, but then I remember that I think I have the single most artwork done of her besides Marc Knelson himself. And you also do play Rivals iirc so I guess it makes sense.


----------



## Fallowfox (Nov 30, 2021)

@Judge Spear your art is always very well finished. Instantly recognisable from the style.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 2, 2021)

Fanart of Graafen and PyroAssassin as Quantrons.  They loved it a lot!





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44840591/


----------



## BadRoy (Dec 3, 2021)

Judge Spear said:


> I didn't think those were that prolific, but then I remember that I think I have the single most artwork done of her besides Marc Knelson himself. And you also do play Rivals iirc so I guess it makes sense.


Just happy to see _any_ Rivals fanart, especially when it's as good as yours is.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 8, 2021)




----------



## Punkedsolar (Dec 9, 2021)

Have some Fire-type Pokemon, beginning with a starter sequence...if they were created in Jurassic Park, that is:


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Dec 9, 2021)

My latest. You can see all my art and comics on my website:








						Harry B. Holden
					

In a would full of shady, degenerate, scumbags… he’s definitely the biggest.




					arabbitnamedharry.blogspot.com


----------



## Praey_Tell (Dec 9, 2021)

Just finished a drawing of my Sona in a dress I’m thinking about buying.  I’d say backgrounds are my weak point, so I’m trying to draw them more often.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 10, 2021)

I drew Myke Greywolf’s Mustelady Liz wearing a leotard derived from her usual workout outfit. He loved it!





https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44996597/


----------



## Bababooey (Dec 13, 2021)

I did these all at once with no breaks. I think I'm gonna stop taking commissions for a while...


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 20, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45143870/

Austen dressed up like a ninja today and also had the proper martial arts knowledge (somehow) to sweeten the image. She's really enjoying herself right now, and so am I.

The outfit takes inspiration from 


 mastergodai


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Dec 21, 2021)

Just finish this yesterday morning, the gemstones are real and going into the piece like my human pieces.








						°✵.｡.✰Goddess Grand Star Divina✰.｡.✵° by Savarin_Divin
					

╭. 8bitstarshon1PurpleCryatal8bitstarshon1 . .  . In this unrelenting, unwitting dream, that is the Ether. Where; all that reside lay ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



thats the post feel free to give me a watch.




This one of those human pieces has real Opal encrusted into as well as topaz and iolite for her necklace.
Though you can't find my human art on my fur account. I go under another name since I figure furs mostly into other fur art I did not post any of the others.


----------



## VinceDots (Dec 22, 2021)

My gallery
https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/vincedots/
Well here's something I did for Christmas!
There's torso nudity and some lil implications so I'm gonna spoil it...


----------



## vagasc (Dec 24, 2021)

My latest artwork.


----------



## Judge Spear (Dec 28, 2021)

I'm about to start doing commissions (unfortunately). I've spent the last 3 days working on a fresh TOS for myself.
Made a quick example for one of my tiers since I didn't have anything up to date I could use for it.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Dec 29, 2021)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/45265146/

Gilgamesh being a dork. X3


----------



## GleamyGrail (Dec 31, 2021)

My partner and me wish you all a Happy New Year! <3


----------



## cgeyeguy (Jan 5, 2022)

Have a catgirl catmaid


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Jan 6, 2022)

This was my first ever attempt at creating a sprite in the style of Tetsuhiko Kikuchi.

His name is Cooljam Starspeed, and he was majorly inspired by Sonic the Hedgehog.


----------



## Sylph (Jan 6, 2022)

I draw things like this https://circus_sylph.artstation.com


----------



## Hound-of-chulainn (Jan 6, 2022)

I do mostly doodles, but I was playing around with some different pixel art stuff the other day and I made a cutesy piece to cheer myself up.
Hopefully some other people here enjoy seeing it too. 
I'm thinking of getting back into 3D art, but I like doing pixel art too. Maybe I'll see about combining the two.


----------



## Guyzer0414 (Jan 6, 2022)

This Shunya Kaouken, and I currently don't know what to do with him. 

I plan to redraw him in Clip Studio Paint, but this is another sprite that I tried making along with Starspeed in Aseprite a long time ago.


----------



## Obsydian (Jan 7, 2022)

Here's my latest art, my FA has one with nipples though! https://www.furaffinity.net/user/obsydian/


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 7, 2022)

Working on furry faces for now


----------



## cgeyeguy (Jan 7, 2022)

big tiddy goth kobold gf


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 8, 2022)

Hey there! My FA


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 9, 2022)

Working at a higher resolution for this one and lining is extremely painful.







cgeyeguy said:


> big tiddy goth kobold gf
> 
> 
> Spoiler: model


Modeling is a ruthless medium to work in but you have a really good base going here, King.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Jan 12, 2022)

Finished this one the other day:


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 13, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Finished this one the other day:
> View attachment 125850


I remember your personal thread thread. You really leveled up here. That's worthy of a box or trading card. Great lighting and environmental detail, champ.


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 15, 2022)

Bababooey.


----------



## Lenago (Jan 15, 2022)

The most recent art i made for Lenago, showing a new design


----------



## hoaxion (Jan 15, 2022)




----------



## Bababooey (Jan 15, 2022)

Commission me




​


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 16, 2022)

Aaahhhhhhh


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 17, 2022)

@Chomby nice!


----------



## leloli (Jan 19, 2022)

_This is my blue period :"D_









						Userpage of leloli -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

SFW // NSFW . . ♡◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦◦♡. . you can call me lel oli . she/her | 21 y.o. | ♌ | freelance artist. . ART  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 21, 2022)

Here's some of my latest works! 









My FurAffinity.


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Hi i'm pretty new to the FA community idk what exactly i'm doing i recently decided to make another fursona dont ask me what exactly it is idk either (here's my FA account if you wanna see https://www.furaffinity.net/user/aquasystem/ it's a pleasure to meet you all btw and i hope we can enjoy each other's accompany <3 <3)


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

Botticella89 said:


> Heres some of my recent work and link to my Furaffinity page!


ommggg these are gorgeous :0!!


----------



## Karviniya (Jan 23, 2022)

had made first adopt! very glad that had done it))


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 23, 2022)

A lil something I drew for myself


----------



## Karviniya (Jan 26, 2022)

yeeeeey, make first new avatar =) it was interesting


----------



## NumbersNumbersNumbers (Jan 26, 2022)

They call me mel-the-moth on FA (along with tumblr and newgrounds)


----------



## Chibi-Choko (Jan 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Bara :)


----------



## Feneera (Jan 26, 2022)

I drew this dog for YCH, but he is my favorite, I really like the result myself.


----------



## Selianne (Jan 27, 2022)

Purple rose by Selianne
					

It's been a while since I made any pixelart. A few years I believe. There are many things I need to work on but I hope I'll le ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Darknessis (Jan 27, 2022)




----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Well, I once again started drawing something just for fun, only for it to quickly take up most of my free time. The plan was to just draw another side view of a wolf head, drawing some inspiration from other art and art styles, but it eventully turned into a major project with the most complex background I've done to date. In particular, the piece actually includes a partial trace of an old image of mine from a Mountain I visited a long time ago. Specifically Mount Kilimanjaro, which I not only recreated in a style similar to that of the Gadget piece, but I also combined it with a similar night sky to the nebula featured in the Exoceni piece and topped them off with my first attempt at clouds, which took quite a bit of effort until I got some new brushes to better handle them.



Spoiler: The Mad Wolf on the Mountain











On the plus side, it's also the opportunity to try and develop a new character to serve as a sort of mascot rather than a mere new character or sona. At least for any future buisness as such if any of my writing and art gets of the ground. Specifically, the Mad Wolf. It seems like the combination of the different inspirations, art and art styles that have kind infulenced my pieces have gradually combined together into something new at last. Between the new design of this character, and the background, I feel like this is probably one of the best pieces I've done in a long while, if not the best. You might see more of this character/mascot at some point too.









						The Mad Wolf on the Mountain [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, I figured I would go for something a bit different than what I would normally do. Drawing my first feral character!. . This was or ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						The Mad Wolf on the Mountain [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## ScaratheWolf (Jan 27, 2022)

Acid


----------



## WildKitFox (Jan 30, 2022)

Wildfire

This is one of my characters from the pathfinder ttrpg. His name is Sol, and he is an awakened fennec wildfire druid under the effects of a permanent Anthropomorphic Animal spell. This was a lot of fun to do, and I'm pretty happy with how it turned out. I'm sure there are things I could do differently next time, but this was a lovely and fairly quick personal project. Thanks for takin' a look!


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 30, 2022)




----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## OllieTheOtter (Feb 1, 2022)

peach ♡ said:


> hi i just wanna look at art uwu
> 
> and if u wanna link your fa i'll check it out!! <3


Finally got around to getting a ref sheet of my OC, some NITW inspired artwork from it and some other jokey stuff i got cheap.


----------



## Hoodwinks (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## Byzance123 Rauss Khan (Feb 3, 2022)

Here is my art :



Spoiler


----------



## leopard_aruna (Feb 3, 2022)

here are a few examples of my art, colored pencils 








						Userpage of leopard_aruna -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

commissions: yes!. art trades: yes!. you can find me here aswell . https://www.instagram.com/aruna_lanate_art/. https://aruna-lanate.dev ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 3, 2022)

A small collaboration project, if you will!

A good while ago I've made this 3D sculpt, based on a result from thisfursonadoesnotexist.com.





And then, one of my watchers decided to try this out as a 3D print! It didn't go without problems, my lack of experience with the requirements for printing shows as the file allegedly kept crashing the system, but in the end it was successful:


----------



## Hoodwinks (Feb 3, 2022)

Some self-indulgent fanart!


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 3, 2022)

The 3D printing situation mentioned above inspired me to finish another 3D sculpt which was in the making (actually kind of forgotten since quite some time). So, introducing the neon-haired sheep! Or a ram, IDK, decide yourself...


----------



## Xyra (Feb 4, 2022)

Botticella89 said:


> Heres some of my recent work and link to my Furaffinity page!


Bloody hell this is fantastic


----------



## Pomorek (Feb 7, 2022)

How about an animation for a change?

Because of the way it is uploaded, I can't embed it here. Please follow the link from my FA page:








						Joanna's Glamour Shot Videoclip by xaotherion
					

Lady Joanna the bongo antelope, on a sunny summer midday. . . Not gonna lie, I was working on this 42-seconds long clip over the past 8  ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				



The animation itself is pretty huge so please be patient if it doesn't open immediately.


----------



## leloli (Feb 8, 2022)

~ by leloli
					






					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Suri (Feb 8, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1491057882376245248 uwu <3


----------



## leopard_aruna (Feb 9, 2022)

rising star finished! colored pencils on strathmore paper


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 10, 2022)

fatass






leopard_aruna said:


> rising star finished! colored pencils on strathmore paper





Holy crap.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 15, 2022)

I didn't make the background or the wall. lol​


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 15, 2022)

Me: *shows mom art I just made*
Mom: "That's a big cat."
Me: "It's a dog."
Mom: "Well it looks like a cat to me."

Me:


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## StolenMadWolf (Feb 19, 2022)

This is a reference for a a sort of new fursona/mascot for my own creative endevours. I'll still be using my main fursona Kili, but this might well pop up more often. The StolenMadWolf.














						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

I have a sort of weird custom when it comes to my own art. If only part of a character shows up in the original piece, go ahead and expa ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						The StolenMadWolf Reference Sheet [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com


----------



## neriirazor (Feb 21, 2022)

my files are apparently too big lol, but here the link to some of my work c:








						meow <3 by neriirazor
					

shes a mother btw. havent decided on a name yet, but im considering naming her Karen for the lols. anyway i'll be posting a drawing ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						Cora, new clothes again by neriirazor
					

theyre still changing, will probably not look like this a long time




					www.furaffinity.net
				











						backbone (commission) by neriirazor
					

this is the detective from the game backbone, i was commissioned to draw him and had a great time doing so c:




					www.furaffinity.net
				



now excuse me as i look through everyone elses art^^"


----------



## WillowNation (Feb 21, 2022)

A Nardopup I made.  Playing more with this design today.  But I'm loving the color combo on this one.


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 22, 2022)

Chomby said:


> I didn't make the background or the wall. lol​


I love the mood of this piece


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 22, 2022)

Just something to show my style and what kind of illustration I make
check my page at https://www.furaffinity.net/user/jiltheartist/


----------



## Kol-dia (Feb 24, 2022)

__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Feb 26, 2022)

might be unfinished now that i look at it


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Feb 26, 2022)

Behold. My himbo.


----------



## Bababooey (Feb 28, 2022)

New OC! They're a beedrill x typhlosion hybrid. 
Name suggestions would be appreciated!​


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Mar 3, 2022)

Finally, I finished her.


----------



## Velvi (Mar 4, 2022)

My first post on my fa!









						Userpage of Velvi -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. ╭. . . . ∘∘ ✧ ☽ ✧ ∘∘∘. . . . . ╰. . . . ∘∘ ✧ ☽ ✧ ∘∘∘. . . . . . UFOFurs Czech_hunter PixelPach2 ,  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Yudran (Mar 6, 2022)

Here is my last stuff.









						Rose monster by Yudran
					

Another painting in the style of "tiny character suddenly faces huge scary monster while the stressful boss fight music starts&quot ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Mar 7, 2022)

More on my Twitter @HarryBHolden


----------



## AylinCutiepie (Mar 11, 2022)

Drew this Sogga recently! :3


----------



## Smocza (Mar 14, 2022)

Here is one of my artworks:
You can find more on my page  -> https://www.furaffinity.net/user/smocza/


----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> New OC! They're a beedrill x typhlosion hybrid.
> Name suggestions would be appreciated!​
> View attachment 128279



Tyhachi was the first to come to mind. Real cute btw.


----------



## vagasc (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## vagasc (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Judge Spear (Mar 19, 2022)

fatass


----------



## Sinilga (Mar 20, 2022)

♡ I finished the commission with a charming character ♡
My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sinilga/
Character owner: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/lunadustx


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Mar 20, 2022)

I did Geralt and Ciri from the witcher for fun. 
Since Geralt is also known as The White Wolf of Rivia, and Ciri is the Lion Cub of Cintra, it was only fitting to morph them into their aliases!


----------



## leopard_aruna (Mar 20, 2022)

tiger, colored pencils on drafting film


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Mar 20, 2022)

Victoria Ref by biscuitsboy532
					

I lost my stylus for a while but I found it and decided to finish a project I'd been having trouble with.. . Tweaked her design, to ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




Finally got around to making a ref for my Bearded Vulture. Changed a handful of details to make her clothing flow a bit better.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Mar 20, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46429368/

Mitofox, a prominent furry in a superhero Discord server I am part of, passed away recently. He had been battling complications from a COVID infection while also being diabetic. I was there when he told everyone of his struggles, and I was really hoping for his recovery. Even though I've had very few interactions with him, it was utterly heartbreaking that his recovery never came. :'( I also saw a post he made right before he died, of how he had become a vegetable of a fox and he was scared. He was scared going into that goodnight. That was even more heartbreaking.

Everyone on the server was paying their respects to him with art. I felt compelled to do so myself. Here is his superhero-sona, Solarfox, feeling the peaceful and loving radiance of Heaven, for all the good he had done in his life.

May he rest in peace.

Solarfox © mitofox
Art © me


----------



## Selianne (Mar 24, 2022)

I finished today my first pixel commission! 








						ych - Gilded-Maiden by Selianne
					

I'm really happy I was able to actually finish this ych, as I really liked the idea! Also, I'm glad I had the opportunity to d ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Spicy Commie (Mar 26, 2022)

I havent drawn in years and recently got back tomit, this is my first attempt at drawing my fursona


----------



## neverendingsoda (Mar 30, 2022)

Finished this recently and had fun with it ^^ an adopt I meant to sell that I ended up liking too much to part with 


And my FA page!








						Artwork Gallery for neverendingsoda -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Commission & adoptable account!. . ★ 30-ish ★ He/Him/She/Her ★ Call me whatever ★. . Support Me!:. . ★ Ko-fi(url) ★ My Dealer's ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Mar 30, 2022)

I like to experiment with drawing styles sometimes. This time I tried to draw in a new way, as never before.
I'm not sure I will use this style often, but it's an interesting experience. I'm thinking of getting out of this YCH, but in a more familiar style for me.


----------



## The_biscuits_532 (Apr 1, 2022)

The Death of Duty by biscuitsboy532
					

So. This was meant to be the first of a three-panel comic. But I finished this and felt it was so good that It'd be kinda hard to p ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




This is probably my best art yet


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Apr 1, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46592109/

_”I told you... next year I do Starshard.”_

April Fools Day has come again, and Manifesto has taken on the palette and powers (and even the sex) of another super. This year, she chose Starshard.

Starshard © 


 heroicswordsman23
Art © me


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 5, 2022)

I finished work on Ych. The client liked it, so I'm happy too. 

If interested, here you can see the head closer: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46647921/

And here's the bottom of the broom: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/46648036/


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Apr 6, 2022)

Maddy by EffiEvilmeow
					

"90% of life is confidence, and the thing about confidence is that no one knows if it’s real or not" . -Maddy from Euphoria. . ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




I've been watching the show Euphoria and I did a Maddy inspired fanart piece. I like how the sheer glimmering fabric came out!


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Apr 9, 2022)




----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 9, 2022)

I dabble with acrylics and do surliest meerkats


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 10, 2022)

Got back into doing digital art.


----------



## Schrodinger'sMeerkat (Apr 10, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Got back into doing digital art.
> 
> View attachment 130254View attachment 130255


Aww, this is adorable


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 10, 2022)

Schrodinger'sMeerkat said:


> Aww, this is adorable


Thank you ^^


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Apr 10, 2022)

Behold; my Gaia Online avatar


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Apr 11, 2022)

Follow me on Twitter @harrybholden


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 15, 2022)

Fuckin fathead rat


----------



## Lynar (May 8, 2022)

*❤ YCH I completed for Valentine's Day ❤

*​


----------



## Lunula (May 10, 2022)

*One of my recent commissions 




*


----------



## Robinik (May 10, 2022)

Working on a request on this forum! The character belongs to Clippit!
My FurAffinity.


----------



## Selianne (May 13, 2022)

Commission I finished today!












						ych - MoonWitch by Selianne
					

Ych finished for MoonWitch. I really enjoyed working on this cute character!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Darin Waller (May 15, 2022)

Gift for a friend of his character Dokko


----------



## LecherySweet (May 15, 2022)

Here’s some SFW art I made. Usually do NSFW stuff though. Just letting anyone know in case you wish to check out my FA page.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 18, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2022)

@Frank Gulotta Good perspective.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 21, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47308102/

I recently saw The Bad Guys in theaters and thoroughly enjoyed it. And, oh, how delightful The Crimson Paw was; Diane Foxington in spandex and rocking great agility.

Her outfit is usually a fullbody suit, but me being me, I made some modifications to it. Now she's more sexy than she needs to be. <3

This is the third Dreamworks character I have drawn fanart of in my life so far.

Diane Foxington AKA "The Crimson Paw" © Dreamworks Animation
Art © me


----------



## Judge Spear (May 22, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 132121


WHY did they ban my BOY?! 
*WHY?*


----------



## Ember_Kamura (May 23, 2022)

Ember Kamura (Feral) by Ember_Kamura
					

Quite frankly, this is my first and oldest piece of artwork since I started off in this community. It was made by a friend of mine, Spea ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				





			System Error


----------



## leloli (May 23, 2022)

~ by leloli
					






					www.furaffinity.net
				







​


----------



## Gushousekai195 (May 23, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47337425/

A beautiful vixen dancer inside a person-sized balloon.


----------



## Selianne (May 25, 2022)

Commission!












						animated icon – Jasanni by Selianne
					

First icon is finished! It was fun to do. I had some problems with exporting so I hope the animation works... If not I'll be very a ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## miss_samychan (May 25, 2022)

I uploaded my recent work on my website:








						Samy's Art Examples
					

All my recent art examples can be found here.



					samys-art.sunrivity.com
				




I hav a furaffinity as well but still have to figure some things out on there so it's not really up-to-date








						Userpage of miss_samychan -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

My characters can be found here (you probably need an account on artfight):. https://artfight.net/character/1189744.toyhouse-characters




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## nicxv (May 25, 2022)

Artwork Gallery for nicxv -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

I'm an artist :) pm me for commissions, they're always open <3. . I do both sfw and nsfw!. . If you have commissioned somet ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						nicolexv - Professional, Digital Artist | DeviantArt
					

Check out nicolexv's art on DeviantArt. Browse the user profile and get inspired.




					www.deviantart.com
				




My all time favorite:


----------



## Lunula (May 26, 2022)

Wanted to make It for myself for quiet a while!


----------



## Loose Screws (May 26, 2022)

Lunula said:


> *One of my recent commissions
> 
> 
> 
> *


That's stunning! So much detail, and beautiful warm colors. Amazing work.


----------



## Loose Screws (May 26, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 132121


That's really impressive, what medium is that?


----------



## Loose Screws (May 26, 2022)

Login Required -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Fur Affinity | For all things fluff, scaled, and feathered!




					www.furaffinity.net
				








This is a bust color practise I did yesterday. Random character sketch. Still experimenting with style that isn't robot/mecha. Been very inspired by so many awesome arts.

Done in Clip Studio Paint.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 27, 2022)

I haven't painted in watercolor in a long time. Suddenly, inspiration came and I wanted to get the paints out of the box.


----------



## Loose Screws (May 27, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I haven't painted in watercolor in a long time. Suddenly, inspiration came and I wanted to get the paints out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 132575


That's really nice!


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

Starring @ssaannttoo


----------



## Kope (May 27, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> I haven't painted in watercolor in a long time. Suddenly, inspiration came and I wanted to get the paints out of the box.
> 
> View attachment 132575


I adore this! The color work is so lovely!


----------



## DusterBluepaw (May 28, 2022)

Wow like bloody hell ive been on the toon side of the fandom for so long i forgot how much art is just terrifying, not singling anyone out but damn after a few pages backwards i forgot how uncanny valley some furry art can be


----------



## Cosmic-FS (May 28, 2022)

I did a free art bananza and here are the results. This was really fun to do because with school going on, I didn't have the opportunity to do any art.











I did all these in the course of a week, which is more art than I've ever done. So I'm super proud of it


----------



## Kope (May 28, 2022)

Cosmic-FS said:


> I did a free art bananza and here are the results. This was really fun to do because with school going on, I didn't have the opportunity to do any art.
> 
> View attachment 132640
> 
> ...


It would take me probably a month to even copy one of these so nice work.


----------



## Loose Screws (May 28, 2022)

Cosmic-FS said:


> I did a free art bananza and here are the results. This was really fun to do because with school going on, I didn't have the opportunity to do any art.
> 
> View attachment 132640
> 
> ...


Congrats, that's a lot of art in just a week. They all look so good : )


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> WHY did they ban my BOY?!
> *WHY?*


It's beyond stupid, be glad you don't know the details


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> That's really impressive, what medium is that?


Good ol traditional, to be completely honest GIMP has a hand in it as well


----------



## Loose Screws (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Good ol traditional, to be completely honest GIMP has a hand in it as well


I meant what medium, looks like colored pencils? I couldn't quite tell but I'd be interested to know 8 ) 

It's inspiring to see traditional art.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> I meant what medium, looks like colored pencils? I couldn't quite tell but I'd be interested to know 8 )


yes  and fine markers


----------



## Loose Screws (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> yes  and fine markers


Wow, awesome stuff. How long did that take? (If you don't mind me asking).


----------



## Frank Gulotta (May 29, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> Wow, awesome stuff. How long did that take? (If you don't mind me asking).


Probably no longer than 4 or 5 hours, but spread over several months


----------



## Loose Screws (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Probably no longer than 4 or 5 hours, but spread over several months


Dayum, that's cool. I love seeing traditional art, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> It's beyond stupid, be glad you don't know the details


Now I’m curious


----------



## Lira Miraeta (May 29, 2022)

Kope said:


> Now I’m curious


From time to time I see that someone is banned and every time I wonder what happened?


----------



## Kope (May 29, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> From time to time I see that someone is banned and every time I wonder what happened?


And Frank is an… interesting character so I’d expect an interesting story.


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)




----------



## Dragonmemo (May 30, 2022)

I draw Furry and/or funny characters !

Also, here is my FA :








						Userpage of Dragonmemo -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Hey everyone!. I am french so i might have mistranslations when i'm posting anything, if i don't know how to translate it all, ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Dragonmemo said:


> I draw Furry and/or funny characters !
> 
> Also, here is my FA :
> 
> ...


"Alpha Critter" is really cute.


----------



## Inafox (May 30, 2022)

Haven't done SFW for a while  Here's my FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/inafox/
Semianthro sci-fantasy poster https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44321832/




My pfp (feral style):


----------



## Kope (May 30, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> View attachment 132744View attachment 132745View attachment 132747View attachment 132749View attachment 132750View attachment 132753View attachment 132754


That black and white one at the top is my favorite. I feel like it fits your style well.


----------



## Kope (May 30, 2022)

Inafox said:


> Haven't done SFW for a while  Here's my FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/inafox/
> Semianthro sci-fantasy poster https://www.furaffinity.net/view/44321832/
> 
> 
> ...


How the heck did you draw something so impressive?


----------



## Inafox (May 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> How the heck did you draw something so impressive?


Jelly beans, receiving transphobia and being bullied while being kind and positive to others. Basically turning negative energy (excluding the jelly beans) into positive things :3


----------



## Hollowsong (May 30, 2022)

Kope said:


> That black and white one at the top is my favorite. I feel like it fits your style well.


My style doesn't really exist..... it seems I draw different every time I pick up a pencil..... Or is that just my insecurity telling me I can't draw without coping others?


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> My style doesn't really exist..... it seems I draw different every time I pick up a pencil..... Or is that just my insecurity telling me I can't draw without coping others?


Everyone has their own style. Don't lose hope!


----------



## Kope (May 31, 2022)

Inafox said:


> Jelly beans, receiving transphobia and being bullied while being kind and positive to others. Basically turning negative energy (excluding the jelly beans) into positive things :3


Oh I'm sorry about all that


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (May 31, 2022)

One of my characters I drew, based on Tachanka from r6


----------



## Hollowsong (May 31, 2022)

Kope said:


> Everyone has their own style. Don't lose hope!


Thanks


----------



## Inafox (May 31, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> My style doesn't really exist..... it seems I draw different every time I pick up a pencil..... Or is that just my insecurity telling me I can't draw without coping others?


It's good to experiment and explore ^^ style is just the way you prefer to draw/present your art. Design and lack of understanding is also I noticed confused with style.
I personally rarely use reference. I instead do studies and memorise what is right/wrong. You don't need to use references while making art from your imagination but it's important to study if you want to draw something functionally/realistic. Don't let anyone tell you draw a certain way, though, do what is comfortable/fun for you.
References is just a quick/lazy way to understand something you don't do often (like when commissioning for something you don't deal with often) and it is more important to use references when making project-oriented stuff that focuses on details that you can't just easily come up with.
So don't worry about copying others, instead try practicing the art fundamentals and you'll naturally improve/find your own style(s) :3



Kope said:


> Oh I'm sorry about all that


It's okay, furries for a long time have helped me a lot they're very supporting of LGBTQIA+. My fursona is specifically feral and semianthro because of my evasion to gender stereotypes. Like say if I base a anthro-sona on how my current physique is irl even furries nowadays presume my gender wrongly and adding stuff I don't look like feels untruthful. With feral fursona no one thinks you look like a quadruped irl so it makes people question my gender more at the social level than visual anatomy or clothing. I used to have a anthro fursona before furry went mainstream.


----------



## Pinkybrain (Jun 2, 2022)

peach ♡ said:


> oi eu só quero ver a arte uwu
> 
> e se vc quiser linkar seu fa eu dou uma olhada!! <3



this is the raccoon








						Artwork Gallery for PinkyBrain -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

. hello 0/. . 26 years. *non-binary*. Trying to live doing what I love! <3. in love with. freedom and diversity and. I like to demons ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Jun 3, 2022)

Twitter.com/harrybholden


----------



## Loose Screws (Jun 3, 2022)

Harrytherabbit said:


> View attachment 132973Twitter.com/harrybholden


Really dig that style


----------



## Harrytherabbit (Jun 3, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> Really dig that style


Thank you!


----------



## RainbowFox666 (Jun 5, 2022)

First time drawing in this style.  What do you think??


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 5, 2022)

RainbowFox666 said:


> First time drawing in this style.  What do you think??


Love the style, the messy outline makes it even cuter UwU
Would need a bit of polishing because first impressions are great but later you find yourself look for details instead of getting general vibe of drawing. Maybe you could start and finish It in traditional way so coloring is more consistent.


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 5, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> View attachment 133097


Enigmatic


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 5, 2022)

@sin_bio_wolf and I were shooting ideas about what Zeru is all about and we decided that he has 3 sides: His chauvinistic side, his soft side, and his violent side. Here we see his violent side. lol

I decided that in order to make the piece more gritty I'd use a different brush to shade. It kind of gives it a painted look... sorta. I also kept the shade color black to add to the grit. Before anyone compliments the background (it has been complimented twice already), I did not make it from scratch. I used Ibis Paint X background assets. ^^'

Anyway, some jerks Zeru knows trashed his well-tended rose bushes, and well, he decided to take revenge with the rose clippers. lol

I hope you folks like it. I'm pretty proud of how it turned out! 



Spoiler: Blood


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 6, 2022)

I had this old comic page, I didn't like the colors so I desaturized it, I think it reinforced the Junji Ito vibe which is okay


----------



## Selianne (Jun 7, 2022)

Icon commission












						animated icon – s3w3rc0rps3 by Selianne
					

This time there were no sparkles so animating it was a bit easier than previous icon. But I had some fun with smiling animation!. . If y ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## kolinx (Jun 8, 2022)

Something I did somewhat recently for my partner, it's kinda sucky


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 8, 2022)

I'm not sure if I've finished yet or not. Maybe I want to add something else later, maybe not. But so far this result can be considered complete.


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Jun 9, 2022)

I ended up deciding to redesign my fursona. Turns out this redesign went far better than I thought.

https://www.deviantart.com/stolenmadwolf/art/Kili-Kingsley-Evolved-Base-PERSONAL-918684560








						Kili Kingsley - Evolved Base [PERSONAL] by StolenMadWolf
					

It's been a while since I've done a drawing or had a commission featuring my fursona Kili Kingsley. I actually ended up doing  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## BadRoy (Jun 9, 2022)

Wow, something I can actually post here. Iiiit's Bradshaw! Look at him go.


----------



## ssaannttoo (Jun 9, 2022)

Kope said:


> View attachment 132585
> Starring @ssaannttoo


Still never looked more thug in my life. Love it UwU


----------



## Kope (Jun 9, 2022)

ssaannttoo said:


> Still never looked more thug in my life. Love it UwU


Thank UwU


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2022)

Kobold and Brash- 





(I don't own a tablet or stylist so I can only use the touch pad and a simple art program. I still feel it's worth sharing for some laughs and smiles)


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 12, 2022)

@Zippy! I am getting such strong Spongebob vibes. 

This is something Spongebob related right?


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 12, 2022)

Fallowfox said:


> @Zippy! I am getting such strong Spongebob vibes.
> 
> This is something Spongebob related right?


It is. It's from an episode of when Squidward shares his works with a collector. One of his pieces is just like this, titled 'bold and brash'


----------



## PiedPipecleaner (Jun 13, 2022)

Still need to make a reference sheet for myself and an icon that isn't just ripped from this but I'm pretty happy with my most recent spot piece here:





Here's my fa page for more, too. Still very new here but looking to get involved 








						Userpage of PiedPipecleaner -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

22 | She/Her | AroAce | SFW. . My username's long lol, just call me Pied, or you can call me by my sona Quetz. I'm a reptile e ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Kope (Jun 13, 2022)

PiedPipecleaner said:


> Still need to make a reference sheet for myself and an icon that isn't just ripped from this but I'm pretty happy with my most recent spot piece here:
> 
> View attachment 133492
> 
> ...


Beautiful creature ^^


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 14, 2022)

This is my new OC, Rahim who I adopted yesterday.
This is literally the most detail I've put into any of my art and I'm extremely proud of it.


----------



## Kope (Jun 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> This is my new OC, Rahim who I adopted yesterday.
> This is literally the most detail I've put into any of my art and I'm extremely proud of it.


Badass character design my dude


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 14, 2022)

Bought some Sculpey clay today


----------



## Bababooey (Jun 14, 2022)

Chomby said:


> This is my new OC, Rahim who I adopted yesterday.
> This is literally the most detail I've put into any of my art and I'm extremely proud of it.



I animated the *flames*.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 14, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47651669/

August Wilder never expected Luau Night to be a thing, but nevertheless, he wanted to make a big splash and light up the night, literally.

August is a man of many talents, some that take years to develop. Although mesmerized by his faculties, many people scratch their heads at how he learned them. Perhaps he had them all along and was too shy to show them at first??? Who knows?


----------



## idkthough120 (Jun 15, 2022)

uh.. i dont know a new art yet


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 15, 2022)

Made this just earlier. I wanted to experiment with all the art features my computer program has currently.


----------



## Hollowsong (Jun 15, 2022)

Zippy! said:


> Made this just earlier. I wanted to experiment with all the art features my computer program has currently.


Wow


----------



## leopard_aruna (Jun 16, 2022)

okapi


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jun 17, 2022)

Another art for one wonderful person.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## Kope (Jun 18, 2022)

Frank Gulotta said:


> View attachment 133923


Damn


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jun 18, 2022)




----------



## leopard_aruna (Jun 24, 2022)

little penguin, colored pencils on pastelmat paper


----------



## Fatal (Jun 24, 2022)

My mascot Puff (no longer fursona, still trying to make one) in all of his toothy glory!


----------



## Skykristal (Jun 24, 2022)

uuuh so here´s some of my art


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Jun 28, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/47859122/

Some friends of August's were having a movie night and it was one particular Disney movie that they watched (you know the one). It activated something inside August who, the next day, was seen in the sultry jungles of The Congo. Swinging on vines, grinding on mossy branches with his bare paws, and flipping and twisting with more grace than a man raised by apes could ever have.

Little does he know that he's caught the attention of a person trafficking cartel that operates deep in the jungle... And little do they know who they'll soon be messing with....


This is the first time I've ever used a background initially created by an AI. And it looks pretty awesome imho.

Background created with Midjourney.


----------



## Selianne (Jun 29, 2022)

New commission! 












						animated icon – Stagiselle by Selianne
					

Icon commission for Stagiselle from deviantart. I'm really happy with the results. Not only the character looks so cute but also I  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 3, 2022)

A very charming kakapo


----------



## Smocza (Jul 4, 2022)

Here is one of my artworks, Smaug fan art. 
Link to my gallery -> https://www.furaffinity.net/gallery/smocza/


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 5, 2022)

Need to color him.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 5, 2022)

You all are amazing artists. Keep up the fantastic work fellas <3 


A little doodle I made this morning.


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 5, 2022)

Headshot for the most wonderful and sparkle boy wolf in the world.)))


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 5, 2022)

Here's a picture of a Slime Rancher OC of mine I started making a reference sheet for. Only the front side is pretty much done and you can see a side-by-side comparison of how I drew him before to how I draw him now.


----------



## cindybrown (Jul 6, 2022)

My FA :3


----------



## Selianne (Jul 10, 2022)

animated icon – CosmicHyperion by Selianne
					

Icon commission for CosmicHyperion from deviantart. Ah, I really enjoy drawing these pixels > u < . I'm still open for commis ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 10, 2022)

**MLEM**


----------



## ConorHyena (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## KemoNova (Jul 10, 2022)

Those are my contacts below. 
My own website | Twitter | FurAffinity | Youtube | Sudomemo


----------



## Dolox (Jul 11, 2022)




----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 12, 2022)

Nexus and Zippy. Kobolds are small little creatures and need dragons to keep them safe and cared for. :3


----------



## koha-chan (Jul 12, 2022)

commission~ uwu


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 13, 2022)

Doodle to take a break from a bigger project...


----------



## leloli (Jul 15, 2022)

My last finished YCh, I love it!!~








						[] ~ by leloli
					

Finished YCH for Kugaster




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Gentle_Paws (Jul 15, 2022)

arcane fanart


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## SystemSearcher (Jul 16, 2022)

Finished this one a few hours ago


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jul 16, 2022)

SystemSearcher said:


> Finished this one a few hours ago


what does It mean?


----------



## SystemSearcher (Jul 16, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> what does It mean?


It's a little bit of trivia that every day of the week in the English language has been taken from Norse culture (other than Saturday, which is Roman instead). Moon's Day, Tyr's Day, Odin's Day (Wodan's Day), Thor's Day, Frigg's Day (or Freya's Day), Saturn's Day (or Bathing Day in the actual Norse), and Sun's Day.

This is one circle in a series of seven, styled after the days of the week (if curious, you can see the currently finished ones in my FA gallery), based on Frigg, the Goddess of Motherhood, Predicting the Future and Marriage. The runes in the smaller circles around the main circle say "Frigga", and the B-looking rune is the one that is the most associated with Frigga. It also just so happens to be the true logotype of Bluetooth lol.

Another fun fact: in traditional Norse marriages, instead of rings, the groom and bride exchange swords instead, which is why there are stylized crossed swords in the middle.


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 17, 2022)

koha-chan said:


> commission~ uwu


He looks so silky, nice work


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 17, 2022)

SystemSearcher said:


> Finished this one a few hours ago


Love this, awesome work


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 17, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> View attachment 136296


Love her shapes *chef's kiss*


----------



## tentiv (Jul 18, 2022)

I recently did three pieces for Sph9398 on FA. Their character, Rain, is a Jackalope!

Here's her description, per the owner:



Spoiler: Description



Visual References: https://drive.google.com/drive/fold.....eMia5jW5hXRTl6

Personality: 
Rainnamon, also known as just Rain, is a jackalope who has lived in an isolated forest village for most of her life as a cook and a local happy-go-lucky resident. Her information on the outside world was made by stories as well as things that were left behind in her village's nearby forest. 
She is optimistic, athletic, caring, and curious to a potential fault. On a normal day, you'll most likely find her exploring, cooking, playing her game consoles, or doing workouts to a VHS tape in her future room, a room made up of old things she holds onto while thinking they're futuristic tech from the outside world. 

Extra Stuff: The things she has are from the 90's and 80's, just to give you a range of how f̶u̶t̶u̶r̶i̶s̶t̶i̶c̶ behind her style is. She also loves to say radical, tubular, and other old slang words. Lastly, her favorite food to cook is cinnamon buns. They're delicious and what her full name was based off of.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 18, 2022)

I just went and finished this. 
Cobbled some shit background together.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 20, 2022)

So much good art being made.


----------



## Sinilga (Jul 20, 2022)

Princess Celestia
My FA: https://www.furaffinity.net/user/sinilga/


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 20, 2022)

This is not a furry or even a person, but I want to share, I came up with a knife design and drew it today.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 20, 2022)

Lira Miraeta said:


> This is not a furry or even a person, but I want to share, I came up with a knife design and drew it today.
> 
> View attachment 136375


I initially thought this was a 2000's logo.

Like this type of beat.


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 22, 2022)

A recent commission of an awesome OC I am pretty proud of. Always learning and trying new things with my art. This is a crop as the image was too large, full pic on my FA. https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48078218/


----------



## Marmenuar (Jul 23, 2022)

I continue to train in drawing anthropomorphic animals. Today I decided to draw Nick from the cartoon Zootopia. As you can see, Nick is very proud of himself and shows off his muscles. That's just who? Maybe Judy? xD




Full here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48211735/


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 23, 2022)

Marmenuar said:


> I continue to train in drawing anthropomorphic animals. Today I decided to draw Nick from the cartoon Zootopia. As you can see, Nick is very proud of himself and shows off his muscles. That's just who? Maybe Judy? xD
> 
> View attachment 136440
> Full here: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48211735/


You made him look intense, nice work *thumbsup*


----------



## SchlafenNigredo (Jul 24, 2022)

I've made new moth adopts and I feel like I've found my calling. Maybe I was born to draw gorgeous bugs


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

Still a wip but here you go


----------



## koha-chan (Jul 25, 2022)

new finished ych uwu








						Spicy [ych] by kohakuasato
					

for auriok. . human form: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48240172/. . support me on BOOSTY (like a Patreon). . https://boosty.to/kohak ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

Wasn’t recent but the most proud so far this month


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

koha-chan said:


> new finished ych uwu
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aaaa I love how you shade! Amazing work ^^


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

That is cool @Obvious-Anon


----------



## Akima (Jul 25, 2022)

My phone is going to die :/


----------



## Obvious-Anon (Jul 25, 2022)

Akima said:


> That is cool @Obvious-Anon


Thank you!!


----------



## Loose Screws (Jul 25, 2022)

SchlafenNigredo said:


> View attachment 136471
> 
> I've made new moth adopts and I feel like I've found my calling. Maybe I was born to draw gorgeous bugs


Oooo they're beautiful, love those designs.


----------



## Marmenuar (Jul 26, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> You made him look intense, nice work *thumbsup*


thank you c:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 28, 2022)

A doodle I did for Yakamaru.

_In the town of Furry Fria rode a woofer one fine day.
Hardly barked at folks around him. Didn't have too much to say.
No one dared to ask his business. No one dared to boop his snoot._
_For the woofer there among them had a big iron on his boot._


----------



## Judge Spear (Jul 28, 2022)

SchlafenNigredo said:


> View attachment 136471
> 
> I've made new moth adopts and I feel like I've found my calling. Maybe I was born to draw gorgeous bugs


----------



## Lira Miraeta (Jul 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> A doodle I did for Yakamaru.
> 
> _In the town of Furry Fria rode a woofer one fine day.
> Hardly barked at folks around him. Didn't have too much to say.
> ...



He is so cute and funny.)))


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 28, 2022)

i left it in the oven for either too long or not long enough, I'm not sure


----------



## Yakamaru (Jul 28, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> A doodle I did for Yakamaru.
> 
> _In the town of Furry Fria rode a woofer one fine day.
> Hardly barked at folks around him. Didn't have too much to say.
> ...


I am loving these silly little pieces, not gonna lie. xD


----------



## SystemSearcher (Jul 29, 2022)

SchlafenNigredo said:


> View attachment 136471
> 
> I've made new moth adopts and I feel like I've found my calling. Maybe I was born to draw gorgeous bugs


I absolutely love these.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jul 30, 2022)




----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Jul 31, 2022)

This is adult rated content on furaffinity. 
It contains blood. Might make you sad. 




__





						System Error
					





					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## Gushousekai195 (Aug 2, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/48381166/

Felt like drawing Manifesto in this pose, which I took from a friend's old art. X3


----------



## Bababooey (Aug 3, 2022)

Pee pee poo poo.


----------



## Neeoray (Aug 5, 2022)




----------



## Erhena (Aug 11, 2022)

Hello! There is my last complet artwork!


----------



## Savarin_Divin (Aug 12, 2022)

I made this Alice in wonderland painting last month.








						アリスのおとぎ話の夢(Alice's Fairy Tale Dream) by Savarin_Divin
					

I did this painting sometime last month. I was trying out some PC Engine games when I came across an Alice theme one. You know, I love A ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## MintyDog (Aug 12, 2022)

Just finished this for Halozy


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 12, 2022)

MintyDog said:


> Just finished this for Halozy


The fucking labels
on
the fucking 
candies

That's that FIEND tier artistry


----------



## MintyDog (Aug 12, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> The fucking labels
> on
> the fucking
> candies
> ...


I had a little experience from my twix dog painting! I know my candies well!


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Aug 22, 2022)

"Hello. Do you have anything on sale for kobolds?"


----------



## SystemSearcher (Aug 23, 2022)

A few logos/emblems I've made to get my brain unstuck after weeks of 3D animation.


Spoiler


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 23, 2022)

MintyDog said:


> Just finished this for Halozy


That's amazing!


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 23, 2022)

A commission of a really cool OC, Lady Valastra, for Shar on FA. I love the varieties of characters designs on FA, it gives me a lot of inspiration.


----------



## tentiv (Aug 25, 2022)

My half of art trade with @DrPepperAddict (who is open for commissions), view the other half here! It was really fun to think of how the two characters would interact.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 28, 2022)

My latest painting


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 29, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> View attachment 137312
> My latest painting


Awesome painting skills.


----------



## Loose Screws (Aug 29, 2022)

I finally finished my character sheet, but she's still nameless, so for now she's just Beach Bun haha. I've been showing slow progress of her in the WIP thread. I don't get much time for my art so she took a while.


----------



## Cosmic-FS (Aug 29, 2022)

This is the last piece I finished up before summer break ended and school started. This is probably the last bit of art from me for a while.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Aug 30, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> Awesome painting skills.


Thanks!


----------



## tentiv (Aug 31, 2022)

Loose Screws said:


> I finally finished my character sheet, but she's still nameless, so for now she's just Beach Bun haha. I've been showing slow progress of her in the WIP thread. I don't get much time for my art so she took a while.
> View attachment 137319


You did a fantastic job of improving the surfboard! The shape (flat tail, straight sides) is called the alaia. Her choice of board implies a lot about her personality:

She doesn't follow the crowd. Not many surfers ride alaias.
She has a reverence for and curiosity towards the past. Alaias are the most ancient type of surfboard, used by Hawaiian nobility for a thousand years.
She wants to advertise her above-average skill. Alaias can be quite difficult to control (due to the absence of fins), but an expert surfer can get perfect tube rides if they have good sense of the water. It's the equivalent of the "Luke, you've switched off your targeting computer" moment from Star Wars, where raw skill allows one to discard technological crutches.
She is environmentally conscious. Alaia boards are made from sustainably-grown wood, avoiding the harmful byproducts of epoxy and fiberglass.
She may have a DIY streak. These boards can be made with simple (non-power) tools.

If you want to know more, here's an interview with Tom Wegener, a shaper who makes alaias.
It makes the character really stand out, I love it!


----------



## Bababooey (Sep 1, 2022)

She pregnant (don't look if inflation/pregnancy bothers you).








						Berry Mama by ChombyChomp
					

Another commission for Dover_Light. Thanks again!




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Selianne (Sep 4, 2022)

New art > u <












						Rhiannon by Selianne
					

I decided to do a little redesign of Rhiannon. Her dark skin/fur was a bit hard to draw because every detail of lineart kinda merged wit ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## TropicalMangoes (Sep 5, 2022)

Really proud of this commission I did for a discord friend c: 









						Userpage of TropicalMangoes -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Heyoo, Mango here! Starting out fresh and ready to go! . . I'm a 2D artist and gamer and currently spend my time indulging both of  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Loose Screws (Sep 7, 2022)

tentiv said:


> You did a fantastic job of improving the surfboard! The shape (flat tail, straight sides) is called the alaia. Her choice of board implies a lot about her personality:
> 
> She doesn't follow the crowd. Not many surfers ride alaias.
> She has a reverence for and curiosity towards the past. Alaias are the most ancient type of surfboard, used by Hawaiian nobility for a thousand years.
> ...


Thanks so much, appreciate the advice before.


----------



## SpaceKowboy (Sep 8, 2022)

Finished this finally, may not color it in bc I enjoy the lineart and shading so much


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 9, 2022)

Chunk cheex


----------



## BSporn (Sep 14, 2022)

Most of my furry stuff is NSFW. But I've been doing a bit of non furry art I'm pretty chuffed with.


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 14, 2022)

The first one is an oc I made based on some guy on TicToc's botched explanation of what a dalmatian is. The second one is inspired by LavenderTowne's YouTube video about turning nursery rhymes into creepy characters.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 14, 2022)

Latest Painting!


----------



## bluezcherry (Sep 14, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> View attachment 137312
> My latest paintingI


I absolutely adore your lighting!! :000 I've been watching to learn better lighting for a while, you are an inspiration  Also, that kiss and bridal carry pose is sooo cute X3


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 15, 2022)

bluezcherry said:


> I absolutely adore your lighting!! :000 I've been watching to learn better lighting for a while, you are an inspiration  Also, that kiss and bridal carry pose is sooo cute X3


Thanks! I really have been trying to work on my lighting; I'm glad to hear it's paying off and that I am an inspiration


----------



## BSporn (Sep 15, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> Latest Painting!


Hey would you mind if I gave a little critique of this?


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 15, 2022)

BSporn said:


> Hey would you mind if I gave a little critique of this?


I don't mind


----------



## BSporn (Sep 15, 2022)

Jax Cottontail said:


> I don't mind


OK first I gotta say I love the lighting and the poses. That shit is all mint as hell.

There are way too many folds on that dudes suit though. Like they're not wrong and they are all well rendered but they are giving the impression of something I don't think you intended. 

Suits are fairly thick material that does not fold or crease that much during movement, it would really only be showing visible folds at extreme points like the knee, bent elbows etc. Everything else is going to try and hold its shape.  It's kinda the point of suits is that they provide a tailored silhouette for the person wearing it. 

With the excess folds though it makes it look like a different kind of material and outfit. Like it almost reads to me like he's wearing loose silk pyjamas rather then a suit for ballroom dancing. 

It can be kinda hard to see on reference photos cause they're black suits but if you zoom in you can see that like other then a couple of folds around the knees and elbows the rest of the outfit isn't really showing that. 




Hope that helps.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 15, 2022)

BSporn said:


> OK first I gotta say I love the lighting and the poses. That shit is all mint as hell.
> 
> There are way too many folds on that dudes suit though. Like they're not wrong and they are all well rendered but they are giving the impression of something I don't think you intended.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the feedback. You are actually not the only one that suggested that it looks like he might be wearing silk. The reference photo that I used has all of those folds and creases. Perhaps the reference I used is wearing a custom-material suit or it is poorly tailored. However, I think where I really messed up was that my values have too much contrast which is making the folds and creases pop way too much. I think better value control and a little subtlety in some of those folds and creases would have helped this painting.


----------



## BSporn (Sep 15, 2022)

If you don't mind sharing, I'd really love to see the reference photo you used.


----------



## leloli (Sep 16, 2022)

~ by leloli
					

God, I love painting portraits of cute girls




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Yudran (Sep 16, 2022)

Here is the last piece that I did, for a contest by Huion.


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 16, 2022)

BSporn said:


> If you don't mind sharing, I'd really love to see the reference photo you used.


----------



## tsuri2ri (Sep 18, 2022)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1571566689803964416


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 19, 2022)

I once did a very odd crossover, having Toriel cosplay Dr. Robotnik. I made a logo to accompany it. I plan to bring the idea back for Halloween/October.


----------



## spoinkledoinkers (Sep 19, 2022)

Getting used to fur affinity in general, here's my oc stephan!


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Sep 19, 2022)

Here is a link to my FA gallery  









						Artwork Gallery for Gem-Wolf -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

Current icon by KwiK. . . . . THIS PROFILE IS BEST VIEWED IN DARK MODE. . . . Trusted-Artists. Earned on 06-Sep-2015. . . .  ozfurs . .  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2022)

Working on a design to sell.


----------



## Hollowsong (Sep 20, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Working on a design to sell.
> 
> View attachment 137915


What species is she?


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 20, 2022)

Hallowsong said:


> What species is she?


Hell if I know.


----------



## FloppyPony (Sep 21, 2022)

Heres some recent art of mine. Very different from the amazing detailed art already on here so I hope you like it.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Sep 21, 2022)

Just a little doodle I did today of my kobold wrapped up and snug in a blanket with cocoa.


----------



## BSporn (Sep 22, 2022)

Trying some new techniques, still needs some refining but I'm happy with how it's going


----------



## Judge Spear (Sep 23, 2022)

Stubbly manlet


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## Bluefangcat (Sep 27, 2022)

So much fantastic art in this thread, wow!
Here's a recent dozing pika : >




     fa link


----------



## Jax Cottontail (Sep 28, 2022)

Finished this one for a character design challenge on FB.


----------



## Yudran (Sep 28, 2022)

I recently finished this one! It's a redraw of an old picture I did 4 years ago.


----------



## SystemSearcher (Sep 28, 2022)

After finishing the Zarieth commission, I was struck with a certain bit of inspiration, fuelled by the wolf-themed design that was part of it. I decided to flex my skills and make something with a similar style, but also somewhat different. A different animal, for one thing, and much less constrained.

The result was this falcon.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 4, 2022)

Pretend it's in water and in a cave. I don't feel like arguing with a background tonight.


----------



## Gem-Wolf (Oct 4, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Pretend it's in water and in a cave. I don't feel like arguing with a background tonight.
> 
> View attachment 138144


That is actually pretty good! Well done.


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 4, 2022)

one of my comic characters in my series as a manga version

I had to screenshot it because the picture was larger T_T like 4k large size


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 5, 2022)

Burning Flames (HALLOWEEN) (October 5,2022) by KStheProtoWolf
					

Inpsired to the Song Kane from WWE used for his entrance around 2003-2006 Slow Chemicals.. . . Wanted to participate in the Halloween sp ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




The art very large sadly T=T


----------



## StolenMadWolf (Oct 6, 2022)

So, here goes with the most recent update of mine. This was just a practice at drawing a head based on an head style I did a while back. But this ultimately evolved into a bit of Digimon fanart since I'm on a mon nostalgia binge trip as of late.

So folks, meet Lykaiomon. A Rookie-level Wolf Digimon with electric powers. Well, half of them anyway.














						Lykaiomon Halfbody [PERSONAL/FANART] by StolenMadWolf on DeviantArt
					






					www.deviantart.com
				











						Lykaiomon Halfbody [PERSONAL/FANART] by StolenMadWolf
					

Well, just another fairly simple piece that I've been looking at for the last few days. It was oringinally me exploring doing heads ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				




__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/furry/comments/xwlhyv

So yeah, this made a nice change of pace. I've got something more important in mind next, but I might go back and complete a different full body for Lykaiomon down the line.


----------



## Deathless (Oct 6, 2022)

Haven't posted on here in a while, here's some recent work:

My (now outdated) Roblox avatar "FH"





My supervillain OC, Crimson





Deathless, my fursona, icon for FA from a while back


----------



## tentiv (Oct 7, 2022)

Happy Halloween and Merry Christmas everyone! I saw them both in the same store and I ship them _hard_.


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 7, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49212418/
https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49212424/

Some gift art I made for my best furiend forever, Aelius, who had a birthday just last week.


----------



## FloppyPony (Oct 7, 2022)

oh this is so cool <3


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 7, 2022)

FloppyPony said:


> oh this is so cool <3


Thanks a lot


----------



## Gushousekai195 (Oct 8, 2022)

https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49322340/

I felt like drawing fanart of 


 icefoxx again after seeing her posing in this pic: https://www.furaffinity.net/view/49229694/

Now this is a vixen I'd want to show me around the city. <3

Rendering folds and wrinkles in fabric is haaaaarrd! >.<

Character © 


 icefoxx
Art © 


 gushousekai195


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 10, 2022)

fat fucking bitch


----------



## Selianne (Oct 12, 2022)

Ne pixel icon commission!












						animated icon - SammehChub by Selianne
					

(url) | (url) | (url) |  (url). . Icon commission for SammehChub. . If you're interested in  ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## skorgeD14 (Oct 12, 2022)

This is mines


----------



## vagasc (Oct 12, 2022)

here's my art



https://www.furaffinity.net/user/vagas-choc/


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 14, 2022)

Watch out!!! (Request)) by KStheProtoWolf
					

Request by ~Reddywolfy




					www.furaffinity.net
				




one of my arts I am most proud of. The file was to big to upload the image sadly


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 14, 2022)

I'm proudly presenting--the 《Off Tracks》!
It features two scenes in one, as a cyberpunk faction of my fictional universe!

Background cityscapes by a pal, credit on the edge of the picture. Else are by me!

A proud collab it is! UwU


----------



## leloli (Oct 15, 2022)

_I just want to show you all snew art that I've been working on for a long time _








						Mirror by leloli
					

Mirror, mirror on the wall, who's the beautiful one of all?




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Oct 15, 2022)

Stray Cat Terry said:


> I'm proudly presenting--the 《Off Tracks》!
> It features two scenes in one, as a cyberpunk faction of my fictional universe!
> 
> Background cityscapes by a pal, credit on the edge of the picture. Else are by me!
> ...


Oh damn, the first one looks brutal. I wonder how will It end o-O


----------



## KStheProtoWolf (Oct 15, 2022)

Sneak peek Characters (Kyle Vs Leo/Nisk v2) by KStheProtoWolf
					

BLOODFIST CONCEPT ART PANEL. OF THE CINEMATIC VIEWPOINT OF FOCUS BLUR IN A MANGA.




					www.furaffinity.net
				





Comic concept of mine Im working on


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Oct 17, 2022)




----------



## Doodle Bunny (Oct 18, 2022)

I just finished this last night and I think it's neat! Feel free to pop onto my gallery 'n give it some love if you want to.





Gallery Link


----------



## Vulpus_vulpes (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Amegor (Oct 18, 2022)

This is a drawing i made for a friend of mine! I'm still happy with how it turned out
Character belongs to CurlyCartoonist on Twitter 
I do have an FA, but it's going to be mostly NSFW focused. https://www.furaffinity.net/user/amegor/
My twitter is SFW tho! @/exzerass


----------



## lionclaw (Oct 22, 2022)




----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Oct 22, 2022)

Vulpus_vulpes said:


> Oh damn, the first one looks brutal. I wonder how will It end o-O


Imagine! It's an open ending! (Or that's what I'm used to calling stuff like that) Ow<☆

And again, my sona here UwU



Links: *Left* / *right*


----------



## SystemSearcher (Nov 7, 2022)

Some stuff I've been making for a WIP fanfic of mine, one that's been a long burner and yet I still can't get it out of a "tons of notes" stage >> At least it inspired me to make some cool stuff.


Spoiler


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 8, 2022)

Made this today for Sonic Frontiers's launch. Think I did alright


----------



## PandoranMama (Nov 11, 2022)

Some of my most recent stuff!


Spoiler: Art































And here's my FA page!


----------



## TrixieFox (Nov 11, 2022)

https://imgur.com/a/Sl0d71f


----------



## Honey Pink (Nov 13, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> Pretend it's in water and in a cave. I don't feel like arguing with a background tonight.
> 
> View attachment 138144


This is cool ^^


----------



## kitschylust (Nov 19, 2022)

Really proud of how this Leafeon sketch came out! Hoping to do a whole series one day :3














						Fae Leafeon by kitschylust
					

In anticipation for the new game I sketched out Leafeon! I was going for a kinda fae anthro version... excited to finish painting it whe ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------

